# c'è qualcuno appassionato



## @lex (15 Luglio 2007)

*c'è qualcuno appassionato*

di opera lirica?
Io lo sono.
altri?


----------



## cat (15 Luglio 2007)

cori gregoriani.
musica classica.


ma mi puoi iluminare, insegnami ad apprezzarla.
Ora sfidanzata, torno vergine e pura 

	
	
		
		
	


	




      e mi faccio almeno una cultura chiusa in casa.


----------



## @lex (15 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> cori gregoriani.
> musica classica.
> 
> 
> ...


insegnare non posso, posso dirti quello che a me piace e darti qualche consiglio. ma se on riesci ad apprezzarla è difficle che qualcu'altro lo possa fare. 
ad esempio per quanto un appassionato di H/M possa fare non riuscirà mai  farmi apprezzare quel tipo di musica. non la sopporto.
vediamo se ti piace questo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCOVlLFPzVA


----------



## cat (15 Luglio 2007)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=UnSh-KPV7QQ&mode=related&search=


molto eccitante.


----------



## cat (15 Luglio 2007)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=6SvxaNQ6d7M&mode=related&search=

sublime....
ti si apre la mente, lasci uscire le emozioni e.....io piango con queste musiche, mi scarico dal negativo di cui sono stata contagiata.


----------



## @lex (15 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=6SvxaNQ6d7M&mode=related&search=
> 
> sublime....
> ti si apre la mente, lasci uscire le emozioni e.....io piango con queste musiche, mi scarico dal negativo di cui sono stata contagiata.


molto bella.
la sola musica mi prende molto meno di quella accompagnata dalla voce.
Ma con un teatro così bello a due passi a casa....ci sei mai andata?


----------



## cat (15 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> molto bella.
> la sola musica mi prende molto meno di quella accompagnata dalla voce.
> Ma con un teatro così bello a due passi a casa....ci sei mai andata?


 
al teatro olimpico di vicenza?( andrea palladio), unico e primo teatro a scena prospettica fissa.

o quello tuo, la scala di milano?
io al mio si, opera, verdi, barbiere di siviglia( l'hanno fatto ieri sera all'arena di verona).


sai che ne abbiamo costruito uno nuovo, innaugurazione molto a breve.


----------



## @lex (15 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> al teatro olimpico di vicenza?( andrea palladio), unico e primo teatro a scena prospettica fissa.
> 
> o quello tuo, la scala di milano?
> io al mio si, opera, verdi, barbiere di siviglia( l'hanno fatto ieri sera all'arena di verona).
> ...


intendevo l'arena.
lo so del barbiere di siviglia, sto leggendo le recensioni dei miei cofforumisti d'opera....


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> intendevo l'arena.
> lo so del barbiere di siviglia, sto leggendo le recensioni dei miei cofforumisti d'opera....


Per sabato prossimo ho già prenotato i biglietti per la Bohème...qualcuno/a si aggrega?!?


----------



## @lex (15 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per sabato prossimo ho già prenotato i biglietti per la Bohème...qualcuno/a si aggrega?!?


nada de nada. Buon divertimento...poi mi farai una recensione dettagliata ok?


----------



## Old Paolo (16 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> di opera lirica?
> Io lo sono.
> altri?


 
IO!!


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

Paolo ha detto:


> IO!!


@alex scusa l'OT..

ue' ciao Paolo, chi non muore se rivede....

allora ci siamo rilassati un po'???


----------



## Old Paolo (16 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> @alex scusa l'OT..
> 
> ue' ciao Paolo, chi non muore se rivede....
> 
> allora ci siamo rilassati un po'???


 

UEEEEEE!!!!! Comme jamme??


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

Paolo ha detto:


> UEEEEEE!!!!! Comme jamme??


mah, fino a mo' bene...


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> mah, fino a mo' bene...


 
bene per ora...aspetta che ci conoscano bene anche qua 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ah, guarda che io ho già iniziato a far casino anche qua, tanto per non smentirmi mai 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ciao stermi...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> bene per ora...aspetta che ci conoscano bene anche qua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao Annare', pero' devo dire che su di te, per la sorte avuta di la', non l'avrei mai detto...


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Luglio 2007)

mi hanno cacciata per tutta una serie di ottimi motivi.
ormai non c'era più nessuno in dol, fra i purissimi, elegantissimi, profumatissimi, inteligentissimi rimasti, con cui non avessi litigato almeno una volta a suon di fanculo, stronzo, testina di bippe ecc ecc.

ma il limite l'ho superato il giorno in cui hanno bannato te marì ed ele.
ho aperto un primo 3d di protesta intitolato "rivoglio" a cui però è stata subito mozzata la testa. poi per protesta ne ho aperto un altro con lo stesso titolo e all'admin devono essere girate a manetta perché ha cancellato tutto e poi mi ha bannata.

poi è arrivato il forum di nios, ma anche lì, hanno fatto casino e chiuderà anche quello.
e mi dispiace.

qui faccio un po' fatica ad ambientarmi. non è colpa loro che sono anche troppo ospitali, ma mi manca la familiarità dei nick conosciuti...

e bon. vedremo...


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2007)

Buongiorno!


----------



## cat (16 Luglio 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi hanno cacciata per tutta una serie di ottimi motivi.
> ormai non c'era più nessuno in dol, fra i purissimi, elegantissimi, profumatissimi, inteligentissimi rimasti, con cui non avessi litigato almeno una volta a suon di fanculo, stronzo, testina di bippe ecc ecc.
> 
> ma il limite l'ho superato il giorno in cui hanno bannato te marì ed ele.
> ...


 
nel forum di nios non c'è stata confusione.

alcuni purissimi hanno protestato con lui.
lui lo chiude.
me ne frega nulla.
io sto bene qui.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> nel forum di nios non c'è stata confusione.
> 
> alcuni purissimi hanno protestato con lui.
> lui lo chiude.
> ...


a me invece dispiace.
il forum di nios poteva essere una bella casetta dove incontrarci ancora tutti; lì, le persone di dol che volevano ancora parlare con noi potevano farlo.
e invece c'è stata una netta scissione di gruppi (niente di nuovo sotto al sole..)
io non sono tipa da rancori o da dimostrazioni di forza. se una cosa mi va di farla la faccio per il gusto di farla, senza il bisogno di dimostrarmi superiore o spocchiosa.
ecco, la gente di dol mi ha delusa per questo, a parte alcuni.
troppa spocchia.


----------



## cat (16 Luglio 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me invece dispiace.
> il forum di nios poteva essere una bella casetta dove incontrarci ancora tutti; lì, le persone di dol che volevano ancora parlare con noi potevano farlo.
> e invece c'è stata una netta scissione di gruppi (niente di nuovo sotto al sole..)
> io non sono tipa da rancori o da dimostrazioni di forza. se una cosa mi va di farla la faccio per il gusto di farla, senza il bisogno di dimostrarmi superiore o spocchiosa.
> ...


 
infatti, niente di nuovo sotto il sole.
con quelli succede e risuccede.
io ho notanto che da quando siamo stati bannati noi, altri della faida non scrivono più.
 non hanno più nessuno con cui litigare.


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2007)

Anna ma dddai ... il forum di Nioski era come metterci in gabbia nel cortile della servitu' ... e, poi, quando, a qualcuno veniva la voglia di vedere l'attrazione del circo, la bestia rara, passavano a degnarci di uno sguardo/attenzione e dimostrare la loro solidarieta' ... fffanculo a sta gente di *merda, ipocriti, falsi,* forse gli stessi che hanno indotto la redazione a bollarci come indesiderabili.

Loro non mi hanno piu' voluta, io me ne sono liberata felicemente ... manco morta ci tornerei in quella melma dove stanno affogando giorno per giorno.

Amen.


----------



## cat (16 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna ma dddai ... il forum di Nioski era come metterci in gabbia nel cortile della servitu' ... e, poi, quando, a qualcuno veniva la voglia di vedere l'attrazione del circo, la bestia rara, passavano a degnarci di uno sguardo/attenzione e dimostrare la loro solidarieta' ... fffanculo a sta gente di *merda, ipocriti, falsi,* forse gli stessi che hanno indotto la redazione a bollarci come indesiderabili.
> 
> Loro non mi hanno piu' voluta, io me ne sono liberata felicemente ... manco morta ci tornerei in quella melma dove stanno affogando giorno per giorno.
> 
> Amen.


 
quoto


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna ma dddai ... il forum di Nioski era come metterci in gabbia nel cortile della servitu' ... e, poi, quando, a qualcuno veniva la voglia di vedere l'attrazione del circo, la bestia rara, passavano a degnarci di uno sguardo/attenzione e dimostrare la loro solidarieta' ... fffanculo a sta gente di *merda, ipocriti, falsi,* forse gli stessi che hanno indotto la redazione a bollarci come indesiderabili.
> 
> Loro non mi hanno piu' voluta, io me ne sono liberata felicemente ... manco morta ci tornerei in quella melma dove stanno affogando giorno per giorno.
> 
> Amen.


Marì, vedi, io per natura, sono portata per natura a guardare il lato bello delle cose, anche se poi si rivelano brutte.
a me ha fatto piacere che Nios abbia aperto un forum per noi, non ci ho visto e non ci vedo niente di male.

sai, nonostante tutto, preferisco prendere ancora qualche sonora cantonata, e continuare lo stesso a credere alla gente, che rinchiudermi in me stessa per paura di soffrire.

che vadano a fanculo tutti quelli che loro sì che sanno, che loro sono superiori e non si abbassano mai. la vita è una faccenda semplice se la guardi in modo positivo, nonostante i casini.


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> di opera lirica?
> Io lo sono.
> altri?


 
Eccomi qua.
Il Rigoletto, una dele mie preferite....


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Luglio 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi hanno cacciata per tutta una serie di ottimi motivi.
> ormai non c'era più nessuno in dol, fra i purissimi, elegantissimi, profumatissimi, inteligentissimi rimasti, con cui non avessi litigato almeno una volta a suon di fanculo, stronzo, testina di bippe ecc ecc.
> 
> ma il limite l'ho superato il giorno in cui hanno bannato te marì ed ele.
> ...


 
Vedrai che una volta che ci avrai conosciuti meglio ti sentirai a casa


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2007)

cambio posto


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> nada de nada. Buon divertimento...poi mi farai una recensione dettagliata ok?


Non mancherò di sicuro!


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> cambio posto


 
perchè?


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> perchè?


... intendevo di aprirne uno apposta.


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... intendevo di aprirne uno apposta.


scusa leggo a spizzichi e bocconi


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> di opera lirica?
> Io lo sono.
> altri?


... Amico mio, la lirica è la mia passione... Da Bellini a Puccini... Da Bizet a Rossini (vicini di tomba)... Mascagni, Leoncavallo, Giordano, Catalani...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

*COME SIAMO RIDOTTI!!*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amico mio, la lirica è la mia passione... Da Bellini a Puccini... Da Bizet a Rossini (vicini di tomba)... Mascagni, Leoncavallo, Giordano, Catalani...


grazie chen....tu non sai ma io si'...

(ale' ed anche stasera se cena ar ristorante....)


----------



## chip80 (16 Luglio 2007)

anvedi come fa tuto er lecchino sto sterminatore fallito! che ciai paura d'esse messo alla porta pure qui! te fai er figo ma rimani er più anonimo de tutti. chissà quanta paura ciai de beccarte na pedata sur culo


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

chip80 ha detto:


> anvedi come fa tuto er lecchino sto sterminatore fallito! che ciai paura d'esse messo alla porta pure qui! te fai er figo ma rimani er più anonimo de tutti. chissà quanta paura ciai de beccarte na pedata sur culo


 


































pure questo m'hai clonato....GRAZIE STRONZO....



































ammazza che rottame che sei e pure imbecille....

se facessero le olimpiadi degli imbecilli arriveresti secondo....come perche'???


----------



## JDM (16 Luglio 2007)

chip80 ha detto:


> anvedi come fa tuto er lecchino sto sterminatore fallito! che ciai paura d'esse messo alla porta pure qui! te fai er figo ma rimani er più anonimo de tutti. chissà quanta paura ciai de beccarte na pedata sur culo


Come rosica er culo....ahahahahahah

PS Vorrei far notare che dall'altra parte nessuno ve sta rompendo i cojones..... Ve qualificate da soli !!!!!

Piccoli Piccoli Piccoli Piccoli

PS. Amici di Tradimento.net, scusateci. Davvero nun me ne frega niente de sta gentaglia e dell'altro forum...

Prima o poi la finiranno. A me interessa interagire con voi. A proposito: Chensamurai, ndò stai ? Quando rispondi alla mia domanda di qualche giorno fa?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Come rosica er culo....ahahahahahah


ma dico nun se stanca avendo il bruciore all'orifizio???

Pero' a me sembra un po' rauco....o e' una mia impressione?


----------



## JDM (16 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma dico nun se stanca avendo il bruciore all'orifizio???
> 
> Pero' a me sembra un po' rauco....o e' una mia impressione?


Sta finendo la vaselina.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Ahò, prova con l'olio d'oliva.... Anzi, se sei nordico, prova col burro.... Così oltre alla lubrificazione te arteriosclerotizzi le emorroidi...ahahahahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Sta finendo la vaselina....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ao', che lui sempre quello ha usato dato che la vaselina la usava solo la moglie e la teneva sotto "chiave" per l'amichetto suo (di lei...) ed a lui quanno lo scopriva a forza' er lucchetto glje dava le toto' sulle manine tanto che lo costringeva a starse bono....pero' in vantaggio in quei giorni ce vedeva mejo....chissa' perche'???Boh???


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao', che lui sempre quello ha usato dato che la vaselina la usava solo *la moglie* e la teneva sotto "chiave" per l'amichetto suo (di lei...) ed a lui quanno lo scopriva a forza' er lucchetto glje dava le toto' sulle manine tanto che lo costringeva a starse bono....pero' in vantaggio in quei giorni ce vedeva mejo....chissa' perche'???Boh???



... non e' sposato ... e' signorino ...


----------



## JDM (16 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non e' sposato ... e' signorino ...


Ed è laureato in economia e commercio....
Economia dannànz e commèrc da drèt...


----------



## Iago (16 Luglio 2007)

*TREMENDA!!!!*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... non e' sposato ... e' signorino ...




Marì...forse non è lui!!


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> *Ed è laureato *in economia e commercio....
> Economia dannànz e commèrc da drèt...


... è stra-laureato." ... come disse qualcuno 2anni fa


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> Marì...forse non è lui!!


ma tu a chi pensavi?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non e' sposato ... e' signorino ...


come e' signorino???

e stu' ricchion' si vuole fidanzare con me, mo'???

aiuto fate qualcosa....


----------



## Iago (16 Luglio 2007)

*descrizione accurata*



Mari' ha detto:


> ma tu a chi pensavi?



...mancano solo i segni particolari...poi avete scritto nome e cognome...ne sarà molto incazzato 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























  la privacy è privacy!!


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...mancano solo i segni particolari...poi avete scritto nome e cognome...*ne sarà molto incazzato*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... e tu te la ridi eh


----------



## Emmekappa (16 Luglio 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...mancano solo i segni particolari...poi avete scritto nome e cognome...ne sarà molto incazzato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
UFFA ... dai dai ditemi chi è che so' curiosa...


----------



## Iago (16 Luglio 2007)

*bè....*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... e tu te la ridi eh



eccerto!!

ma ho i miei motivi per credere che non sia lui!!


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... è stra-laureato." ... come disse qualcuno 2anni fa


ma e' affidabile la fonte di sta' notizia???

comunque ao' poi dice che il troppo studio nun rincojonisce....mamma ro' carmin'...ma a me fanno pena i genitori, porelli, dopo tanti sacrifici per farlo studia', potessero vede' che testa di minchia hanno generato, se nun so' gia' morti, per me s'ammazzano di nuovo...































Ps 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ero' dai un po' me fa' pena, sto disgraziato, dato che nun lo kaga mai niuno ed e' gia' morto,ma nessuno glielo dice, s'accontenta dello sfankulio pur d'esse considerato....fratelli preghiamo per l'anima morta di Achille....

fratelli...Achill' e' murt'....


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma e' affidabile la fonte di sta' notizia???
> 
> comunque ao' poi dice che il troppo studio nun rincojonisce....mamma ro' carmin'...ma a me fanno pena i genitori, porelli, dopo tanti sacrifici per farlo studia', potessero vede' che testa di minchia hanno generato, se nun so' gia' morti, per me s'ammazzano di nuovo...
> 
> ...


Stermi' lassal perdere ... sta gia' chin 'e' uaie


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' lassal perdere ... sta gia' chin 'e' uaie


Mari' hai fatto bene a dirmelo perche' nun se notava....



























pero' che avesse un minimo di dignita'.....eccheccazzo...tanto so' gia' impegnato...nun e' cosa proprio.....


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2007)

Meno male siamo nella sezione forum culturale... avrei potuto scambiarlo per un mercato rionale


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Meno male siamo nella sezione forum culturale... avrei potuto scambiarlo per un mercato rionale



chiamasi cultura popolare ... ma ch'e' siamo a qualche corte reale? ... a volte ho l'impressione che c'avete un po la puzza sotto il naso, forse mi sbaglio.


----------



## @lex (16 Luglio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Eccomi qua.
> Il Rigoletto, una dele mie preferite....


si anche una delle mie... anche se preferisco repertorio primo ottocento: rossini, donizzetti, bellini...
Amo le parti virtuosistiche e i cantanti che le eseguono.


----------



## @lex (16 Luglio 2007)

beccatevi questa.
Struggente.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxldhupJLBc


----------



## @lex (16 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> grazie chen....tu non sai ma io si'...
> 
> (ale' ed anche stasera se cena ar ristorante....)


si ma così è come sparare sulla croce rossa!!!!
scroccone, e nun se fà!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

*SERVIZIO COMPLETO...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Meno male siamo nella sezione forum culturale... avrei potuto scambiarlo per un mercato rionale


Ha ragione Milady, specialmente io sono stato inqualificabile, pero' per farmi perdonare, se mi comunica a che ora domattina gradisce essere svegliata, mi premuniro' di farlo personalmente non mancando di sottoporle abbondante colazione.

Ps:C'ho un piccolo problemino pero'...siccome non ho la sveglia, me dovrebbe fa' 'no squillo almeno 'na mezzoretta prima...si' si' me basta...so' 'no schizzo a vestirme....

DDDD'AAAAACCCCOOORRRRDDDDOOOO?????


----------



## Bruja (19 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> beccatevi questa.
> Struggente.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxldhupJLBc


Ricambiamo..... meno struggenti

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRG6h6H0_ho&mode=related&search=



















Bruja


----------



## @lex (19 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ricambiamo..... meno struggenti
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRG6h6H0_ho&mode=related&search=
> 
> ...





















Caballè è la soprano più simpatica, oltre che uno delle più grandi del secolo scorso, che abbia calcato le scene.
durante un concerto, e quando era già ormai molto obesa, cadde e continuò a cantare distesa suscitando grasse risate tra i presenti. quando il musicista che l'accompagnava al pianoforte fece per alzarsi e andare verso di lei per aiutarla, lei rispose con un cenno della mano come a volergli dire :"ma che fai? sei impazzito?".....





















continuando con la "balenottera" Caballè (non in senso fisico ma riferendomi al fiato inesauribile che aveva), ascoltatela qui, in una serata che è rimasta nella storia dell'opera. 
Buon ascolto e visione
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqxjpDyLWP4


----------



## Bruja (19 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*

Bene, vedo che siamo fra appassionati..... almeno non sarò più la sola a postare la lirica!!













Bruja


----------



## @lex (19 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Bene, vedo che siamo fra appassionati..... almeno non sarò più la sola a postare la lirica!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si, appassionato. 
Tiè beccati pure questo.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0e_-7GSgR4


----------



## Old roby (19 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> di opera lirica?
> Io lo sono.
> altri?


piace anche a me.....praticamente cresciuta al san carlo


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKBfOwqQw7s&mode=related&search=


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N5bqXzaS2k&mode=related&search=


----------



## Bruja (20 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> si, appassionato.
> Tiè beccati pure questo.....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0e_-7GSgR4


 
E va beh!!!! Sia fra le tue preferenze o meno tieniti il "diminuendo" finale.... che è ritenuto miracoloso.

Bruja
(allevata dal loggione di Parma)!!


----------



## Bruja (20 Luglio 2007)

roby ha detto:


> piace anche a me.....praticamente cresciuta al san carlo
> 
> Senza scomodare i giganti, Cavaradossi lo preferisco così... compatibilmente con l'epoca e la registrazione...
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Luglio 2007)

E di questo "pazzo" che mi dite!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lb4A5D6u_KY


----------



## Bruja (20 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> E di questo "pazzo" che mi dite!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
La genialità ha sempre un filo di pazzìa.
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La genialità ha sempre un filo di pazzìa.
> Bruja


 
Era un complimento rivolto a me?!?!'


----------



## Bruja (20 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Era un complimento rivolto a me?!?!'


Scusa bella gioia ma fra Bach e Gould mi spieghi un solo motivo per cui dovrei rivolgermi a te??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




































Bruja


----------



## @lex (21 Luglio 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1k5l4oiCEc

è un pò lento (x chi conosce la "normale" esecuzione) ma un vero masterpiece!


----------



## Bruja (21 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1k5l4oiCEc
> 
> è un pò lento (x chi conosce la "normale" esecuzione) ma un vero masterpiece!


Pezzo di bravura..... ma se la Dessey avesse questi fiati, trilli e questi acuti "tenuti" e diminuiti sarebbe celestiale.... considerando anche la registrazione che ovviamente la favorisce.... questa che segue è degli anni '30 ne ne reca il segno!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEMyTQrc4RI&mode=related&search=

Bruja


----------



## @lex (21 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Pezzo di bravura..... ma se la Dessey avesse questi fiati, trilli e questi acuti "tenuti" e diminuiti sarebbe celestiale.... considerando anche la registrazione che ovviamente la favorisce.... questa che segue è degli anni '30 ne ne reca il segno!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEMyTQrc4RI&mode=related&search=
> 
> Bruja


scusa ma non sono assolutamente d'accordo.
Ha mai sentito la Dessay a velocità normale? certo non adesso che non ha più quelle note dopo l'operazione alla gola e su youtube hanno tolto un video dove fa un Olympia da manuale musicalmente e con una recitazione mai vista (almeno a me) da altre. Tutto si può dire ma che Dessay non tenga gli acuti non sono proprio d'accordo. la sua tecnica, secondo me, è più che eccellente.
questo non è quello mio preferito e la velocità non è ancora quella del video tolto che dicevo prima, ma è lo stesso notevole 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5wpBoEhxDk&mode=related&search=

Erna sack non riesco a sopportarla e come lei le altre che hanno questi sovracuti sì eccezzionali (come mado robin ad esempio che già sopporto leggermente di più ma proprio poco) ma inespressivi, secondo il mio gusto.


----------



## Bruja (21 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> scusa ma non sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> Ha mai sentito la Dessay a velocità normale? certo non adesso che non ha più quelle note dopo l'operazione alla gola e su youtube hanno tolto un video dove fa un Olympia da manuale musicalmente e con una recitazione mai vista (almeno a me) da altre. Tutto si può dire ma che Dessay non tenga gli acuti non sono proprio d'accordo. la sua tecnica, secondo me, è più che eccellente.
> questo non è quello mio preferito e la velocità non è ancora quella del video tolto che dicevo prima, ma è lo stesso notevole
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5wpBoEhxDk&mode=related&search=
> ...


 
Se parliamo di tecnica e di recitazion .... siamo sul piano del proprio gusto, ma se vuoi dire che la Dessey sia la migliore soprano coloratura in assoluto va bene così? E' brava non c'è che dire ma i suoi acuti li reggo poco, a volte sono vetrosi, nella pur ottima linea di canto. Ed il legato è un filato evanescente con fiati intercalati non a spartito..... per intenderci non è il filato della prima Caballé... poi sia chiaro, il gusto è gusto, c'è a chi piace anche quella "carta velina" della Sumi Jo che ad ogni salita fa temere lo scrocchio.
Diciamo che la sua recitazione è molto valida e la rende gradevole in un panorama di cantanti non attrici.
D'altronde si sa che a molti la Callas non piace per il suo timbro anche se dopo di lei la tecnica ha subito una nuova renaissance, mentre altri trovano sublime ed angelicta la voce della Tebaldi che altri definiscono l'iceberg dello spianato.
Nè mi faccio influenzare dai giudizi di youtube.... secondo molti i tenori più grandi per loro sono Gigli, Del Monaco, Corelli e non discuto assolutamente ma se mi ci mettono anche Mario Lanza comincio a pensare che siano della partita di quelli che considerano anche Bocelli un grande tenore.......... e via così! 
Bruja


----------



## @lex (21 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se parliamo di tecnica e di recitazion e.... siamo sul piano del proprio gusto, se vuoi dire che la Dessey sia la migliore soprano coloratura in assoluto va bene così? E' brava non c'è che dire ma i suoi acuti li reggo poco ed il legato è un filato evanescente..... per intenderci non è quello della prima Caballé... poi sia chiaro, il gusto è gusto, c'è a chi piace anche quella "carta velina" della Sumi Jo che ad ogni salita fa temere lo scrocchio.
> Diciamo che la sua recitazione è molto valida e la rende gradevole in un panorama di cantanti non attrici.
> Bruja


no, certo che non consiero Dessay la la migliore soprano coloratura, ma i suoi acuti non possono considerarsi stiracchiati e li prende con facilità e non userei evanescente come aggettivo per i suoi filati, certo forse rispetto alla Caballè chiunque farebbe una figura pessima a filare.













    su sumi jo non mi pronuncio, anche se ha delle belle tette rifatte.....
a questo punto chi diciamo sia il coloratura migliore  adesso? Se mi nomini la Rancatore giuro che non parlo più con te


----------



## @lex (21 Luglio 2007)

Bocelli chi?





















In effetti Mario Lanza ha voluto fare altro ma anche secondo me avrebbe potuto dire la sua perfezionando la tecnica a fronte di un timbro (a mio parere) bellissimo.
Ti dirò una bestemmia ma la Ricciarelli (ok forse per 3-4 anni 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ) non mi dispiace affatto.


----------



## Bruja (21 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*

Ti porgo comunque l'ulivo dell'appassionata e ti lascio questa registrazione..... non sò se tu sei una fan della coloratura, qui siamo su un altro piano.... ma il timbro è sublime.
Fu definita la Caruso in gonnella....  Ponselle era il nume tutelare della Callas che baciava il suo vinile ogni volta che la ascoltava.
Bruja

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yyz75uHNHeI


p.s. Capisco che le registrazioni d'epoca possano non essere "godibili" come quelle fatte oggi, ma anche i live non sempre sono di perfetta aderenza, le manopole le manovrano come vogliono (Domingo era noto per supervisionarsele in ogni registrazione).... quindi bisogna sempre pensare che oggi quelle/quei cantanti del passato cosa sarebbero con le tecniche attuali e cosa sarebbero i cantanti attuali se avessero registrato in quegli anni!
Resta il fatto che le voci di oggi sono molto tecniche e superlative nelle esecuzioni ma i timbri..... i timbri che fine hanno fatto???
Io adoro la coloratura di forza dove non si può barare e sono bandite le "pigolate contrabbandate da pianissimi..... e restando a Rossini dopo las Valentini Terrani il rondò della Cenerentola ha "cercato" di cantarlo così solo la Bartoli.... seppure!!!
Ammetto a mio disdoro che amo le voci rotonde, vellutate e di timbro dorato, quindi faccio ammenda di questa mia preferenza e posso dire che la Dessey ha una grande qualità.... è rimadsta nel SUO repertorio, cosa che raramente accade, e che se trasgredita ha la conseguenza di segnare le voci irrimediabilmente.

Buona serata
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (21 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> no, certo che non consiero Dessay la la migliore soprano coloratura, ma i suoi acuti non possono considerarsi stiracchiati e li prende con facilità e non userei evanescente come aggettivo per i suoi filati, certo forse rispetto alla Caballè chiunque farebbe una figura pessima a filare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda io mi zittisco subito..... ci mancherebbe  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















anze se vuoi vado a prendere una badilata di cenere nel camino e me la spargo in testa!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Su Mario Lanza sono d'accordio, ma appunto doveva prendere strade diverse e curare la tecnica.....
La Ricciarelli dici! ? Bene a mio avviso aveva il miuglior timbro di soprano di grazia degli ultimi 50 anni, nel suo repertorio poteva essere notevole, il suo timbro era davvero benedetto, ma dopo Bellini, Donizetti, Rossini ha voluto fare il Verdi avanzato (una sua Luisa Miller e Due Foscari erano molto apprezzabili, ma sono venute le Aide, le Tosche, le Turandot ed è andata come sappiamo).
Bruja

p.s. Il miglior soprano coloratura attuale?    ...... lo sto aspettando anche se questo tipo di soprano ha più necessità di tecnica che di vero timbro  .... rammenti Beverly Sills !!! Strepitosa ma il timbro era insoffribile per me.


----------



## @lex (21 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti porgo comunque l'ulivo dell'appassionata e ti lascio questa registrazione..... non sò se tu sei una fan della coloratura, qui siamo su un altro piano.... ma il timbro è sublime.
> Fu definita la Caruso in gonnella.... Ponselle era il nume tutelare della Callas che baciava il suo vinile ogni volta che la ascoltava.
> Bruja
> 
> ...


sono 'accordo con te sul fatto che ognuno dovrebbe rimanere nel suo repertorio (cheryl studer-maledetta!-insegna) e anche io amo le voci corpose e con un bel timbro. ma oggi di voci corpose che però ti cantano le parti di coloratura (ok non come la Callas) dove sono? In effetti io ascolto moltissime registrazioni e youtube, ma se un/a cantante ha una voce abbbastanza corposa si sente dalle registrazioni live anche se ritoccate.
E poi sinceramente se un/a cantante ha una voce piccola ma corre bene a teatro  e si sente bene (ad esempio Leyla Gencer che sembra abbia una voce corposa perchè il registro basso arrivava bene in teatro aveva una voce abbastanza piccola. ovvio per sentito dire da chi in teatro l'ha sentita e detto da lei stessa , io sarei troppo giovane per averlo fatto) che importa? l'essenziale è che passi la buca dell'orchestra....e mi dicono che la Dessay si senta in teatro, ad esempio.

comunque per fare un nome il coloratura (ma che comunque aveva un registro medio abbastanza corposo quasi da lirico) per antonomasia è la Sutherland, anche se a me Beverly Sills mi lascia sempre stupefatto.


----------



## @lex (21 Luglio 2007)

PS: Ponselle mi piace eccome! altro che godibile, grazie


----------



## Bruja (21 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> PS: Ponselle mi piace eccome! altro che godibile, grazie


 
Allora buona serata con questa!..... Credo sia la meno conosciuta e una delle sue più belle incisioni:


http://www.cantabile-subito.de/Sopranos/Ponselle__Rosa/ponselle__rosa.html

(è da cantabile subito che immagino tu conosca, o in caso, potrai spaziare fra le glorie dell'altro ieri, naturalmente devi cliccare sull'icona del disco)
Bruja


----------



## @lex (22 Luglio 2007)

bruja di ieri (altroieri)  oltre Ponselle ricorderei anche Eleanor Steber...


----------



## Bruja (22 Luglio 2007)

*@alex*



@lex ha detto:


> bruja di ieri (altroieri) oltre Ponselle ricorderei anche Eleanor Steber...


 
Assolutamente... questa mi pare indicativa.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syaNugq3bLs 

Bruja


p.s. Dimenticavo.... questo video con la Norman, un Karajan ispirato e l'aria alata è irrinunciabile


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6L0VC5dyy0&mode=related&search=


----------



## @lex (22 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Assolutamente... questa mi pare indicativa.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syaNugq3bLs
> 
> ...


 beh che facciamo? giochiamo a tirare fuori le migliori?
allora tiè
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3whALMulZoU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHXxu0wwUWU


----------



## Bruja (22 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> beh che facciamo? giochiamo a tirare fuori le migliori?
> allora tiè
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3whALMulZoU
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHXxu0wwUWU


 
E va beh!!!.......vada per l'artiglieria pesante!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHHhbKxB4Ps






















Bruja


----------



## @lex (22 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E va beh!!!.......vada per l'artiglieria pesante!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dopo questo quasi quasi sventolo bandiera bianca ma potrei giocare la carta greca.ma la tengo come jolly quando nu so che dire.
La joan nun te piace?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwhiKxAGRjs


----------



## Bruja (22 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> dopo questo quasi quasi sventolo bandiera bianca ma potrei giocare la carta greca.ma la tengo come jolly quando nu so che dire.
> La joan nun te piace?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwhiKxAGRjs


Questa, la greca e qualche altra/o sono l'Olimpo...........con chi è appassionato preferisco  "cercare perle nascoste"!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Come questa...... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVpvVGxj7u4

Buon lunedì!!!
Bruja


----------



## @lex (22 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa, la greca e qualche altra/o sono l'Olimpo...........con chi è appassionato preferisco "cercare perle nascoste"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok che proprio nascosto gigli non è ma una perla lo è di sicuro (che DO eh?)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9GMM9cKJtY

se ti piacciono le registrazioni datate
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9GMM9cKJtY
Grazie anche a te!


----------



## @lex (22 Luglio 2007)

allora bruja volevo anche passarti questa perla (e ce ne sono altre se ne vuoi) di rara preziosità, non so se conosci
http://video.google.it/videoplay?docid=7852307996020728107
declino ogni responsabilità se dovessi morire alle risate. Che i tuoi eredi non vengano a chiedermi risarcimenti neh?

























































































a destra c'è anche "Una voce poco fa", se non sei stata portata in terapia intensiva in coma guardalo


----------



## Iris (22 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se parliamo di tecnica e di recitazion .... siamo sul piano del proprio gusto, ma se vuoi dire che la Dessey sia la migliore soprano coloratura in assoluto va bene così? E' brava non c'è che dire ma i suoi acuti li reggo poco, a volte sono vetrosi, nella pur ottima linea di canto. Ed il legato è un filato evanescente con fiati intercalati non a spartito..... per intenderci non è il filato della prima Caballé... poi sia chiaro, il gusto è gusto, c'è a chi piace anche quella "carta velina" della Sumi Jo che ad ogni salita fa temere lo scrocchio.
> Diciamo che la sua recitazione è molto valida e la rende gradevole in un panorama di cantanti non attrici.
> D'altronde si sa che a molti la Callas non piace per il suo timbro anche se dopo di lei la tecnica ha subito una nuova renaissance, mentre altri trovano sublime ed angelicta la voce della Tebaldi che altri definiscono l'iceberg dello spianato.
> Nè mi faccio influenzare dai giudizi di youtube.... secondo molti i tenori più grandi per loro sono Gigli, Del Monaco, Corelli e non discuto assolutamente ma se mi ci mettono anche Mario Lanza comincio a pensare che siano della partita di quelli che considerano anche Bocelli un grande tenore.......... e via così!
> Bruja


Concordo..non ne so quanto voi....ma concordo.
Non vedo come si possa mettere in discussione il timbro della Callas,(anche se a me la sua Carmen non piace) nè come si possa considerare la Tebaldi un iceberg!!!!
La Ricciarelli sinceramente me la risparmio..avrà le sue doti...non discuto..però ha una voce tagliata con l'accetta.!


----------



## Bruja (22 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> allora bruja volevo anche passarti questa perla (e ce ne sono altre se ne vuoi) di rara preziosità, non so se conosci
> http://video.google.it/videoplay?docid=7852307996020728107
> declino ogni responsabilità se dovessi morire alle risate. Che i tuoi eredi non vengano a chiedermi risarcimenti neh?
> 
> ...


 
Ti diffido  ufficialmente dal mandarmi di queste "perle"..... ho una certa età e soprattutto non voglio mandare i timpani in rianimazione!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




























Bruja


----------



## @lex (22 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Concordo..non ne so quanto voi....ma concordo.
> Non vedo come si possa mettere in discussione il timbro della Callas,(anche se a me la sua Carmen non piace) nè come si possa considerare la Tebaldi un iceberg!!!!
> La Ricciarelli sinceramente me la risparmio..avrà le sue doti...non discuto..però ha una voce tagliata con l'accetta.!


tralasciando la ricciarelli odierna che non si può dire abbia una voce, nei primissimi anni di carriera sfoggiava un timbro veramente unico e oserei dire uo dei più belli mai sentiti, rovinto da pochi anni di studio con conseguente tecnica non adeguata e che ne ha rovinato  la voce in pochissimi anni. senza contare che scenicamente era un'ottima attrice come dimostano anche le recenti peformances cinematografiche. purtoppo la sgnora è dotata di un'autostima e di un'ego smisurato e credendosi la nuove caballè senza esserlo, ha  cominciato a cantare qualsiasi cosa con esiti disastrosi per la sua carriera.
purtroppo non ho nulla a poter postare degno di nota e che può avvalorare quello che sto scrivendo 
Callas non aveva un tmbro bellissimo ma dotato di una rammaticità intrinseca che lo salvava e a fronte i una tecnica agguerritissima e di una voce poderosa in tutti i registri ma che sfortunatamente ha sforzato troppo non risparmiandosi spaziando in repertori dversissimi tra loro.


----------



## @lex (22 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti diffido ufficialmente dal mandarmi di queste "perle"..... ho una certa età e soprattutto non voglio mandare i timpani in rianimazione!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok ma in centro a trapani con trombata annessa ti è piaciuta?


----------



## Bruja (23 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> ok ma in centro a trapani con trombata annessa ti è piaciuta?


Che sia un'idea della Proloco della città per promuovere il turismo??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> tralasciando la ricciarelli odierna che non si può dire abbia una voce, nei primissimi anni di carriera sfoggiava un timbro veramente unico e oserei dire uo dei più belli mai sentiti, rovinto da pochi anni di studio con conseguente tecnica non adeguata e che ne ha rovinato la voce in pochissimi anni. senza contare che scenicamente era un'ottima attrice come dimostano anche le recenti peformances cinematografiche. purtoppo la sgnora è dotata di un'autostima e di un'ego smisurato e credendosi la nuove caballè senza esserlo, ha cominciato a cantare qualsiasi cosa con esiti disastrosi per la sua carriera.
> purtroppo non ho nulla a poter postare degno di nota e che può avvalorare quello che sto scrivendo
> Callas non aveva un tmbro bellissimo ma dotato di una rammaticità intrinseca che lo salvava e a fronte i una tecnica agguerritissima e di una voce poderosa in tutti i registri ma che sfortunatamente ha sforzato troppo non risparmiandosi spaziando in repertori dversissimi tra loro.


 
Non credi che obiettivamente la Ricciarelli abbia avuto tanto spazio perchè c'era vuoto.
In definitiva per un certo periodo, a causa dello scarso interesse per la lirica, c'era lei e poche altre.
Al tempo della Callas e della Tebaldi, probabilmente, anzi sicuramente, c'erano voci migliori in giro, ed un publico più raffinato.
Poi per quanto riguarda il timbro vocale, sono gusti...


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2007)

Comunque, senza competere con voi, che siete supeetecnici e competenti...io ho sempre trovato deliziosa la Freni...soprattutto senza cadute di gusto...non è una diva, ma secondo me è un esempio di come dovrebbe essere condotta una vita artistica.


----------



## Bruja (23 Luglio 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Comunque, senza competere con voi, che siete supeetecnici e competenti...io ho sempre trovato deliziosa la Freni...soprattutto senza cadute di gusto...non è una diva, ma secondo me è un esempio di come dovrebbe essere condotta una vita artistica.


 
La Freni è miracolosa per canto, tecnica e per durata di carriera.  Per me è la miglior Mimì della storia del disco. 
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La Freni è miracolosa per canto, tecnica e per durata di carriera. Per me *è la miglior Mimì della storia del disco*.
> Bruja


Infatti alla rappresentazione all'arena di verona a cui son stato (come avevo preannunciato) non ho trovato una Mimì (la georgiana *Tamar Iveri) *alla stessa altezza, nè interpretativa nè canora. Certamente non è facile farsi apprezzare su un palco come quello dell'Arena rispetto a qualsiasi teatro, ma mi aspettavo di meglio!

Meglio di lei Musetta (*Sabina Puertolas*) anche se le arie da lei cantate nell'opera son su tonalità che in un'Arena meglio risaltano.

Buona la prova di Rodolfo (il tenore *Fabio Sartori)* ma ho apprezzato di più quella di Marcello *(il baritono Fabio Maria Capitanucci).*
Su un buon livello gli altri.

Buona la regia (Arnaud Bernard) e le scenografie (*William Orlandi)*, con un'esplosione di _vita bohemienne_ nel secondo quarto davvero notevole, con sapienti "fermi immagine" di tutte le comparse (un centinaio almeno) e movimento dei soli cantanti.

Ottima la direzione di orchestra del "giovane" maestro *Lü Jia.*

Complessivamente una buona rappresentazione con momenti palpitanti e suggestivi (come la tipica accensione delle candeline all'inizio dell'opera).  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il 24 Ultima rappresentazione!


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La Freni è miracolosa per canto, tecnica e per durata di carriera. Per me è la miglior Mimì della storia del disco.
> Bruja


si, infatti...una delle prime cose ascoltate da bambina...una Mimì deliziosa ma non smielata.


----------



## Bruja (23 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*

Io ho visto una recente Aida..... il classico dell'Arena. Il tenore era quel Licitra che pare stia correndo per i teatri.... il resto dello staff di buon livello.
Ma come hai ben detto L'arena è uno strano ambiente..... sia dal punto di vista teatrale che da quello della resa canora. Se non si ha la voce che "corre" , all'Arena si rischia il disastro!!
Bruja

Poi non dire che non ti offro mai niente!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bm29-POmIg8


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2007)

*Aida..*



Bruja ha detto:


> Io ho visto una recente Aida..... il classico dell'Arena. Il tenore era quel Licitra che pare stia correndo per i teatri.... il resto dello staff di buon livello.
> Ma come hai ben detto L'arena è uno strano ambiente..... sia dal punto di vista teatrale che da quello della resa canora. Se non si ha la voce che "corre" , all'Arena si rischia il disastro!!
> Bruja


Quella di quest'anno ha suscitato parecchie polemiche...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ci stanno santi...l'Aida all'Arena ha da essere maestosa, sia come coreografia che come voci...se no non è l'aida!!


----------



## @lex (23 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La Freni è miracolosa per canto, tecnica e per durata di carriera. Per me è la miglior Mimì della storia del disco.
> Bruja


concordo ma puccini, a parte Tosca, mi appalla molto...


----------



## Bruja (23 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> concordo ma puccini, a parte Tosca, mi appalla molto...


 
Chiaro che siamo sulle preferenze quindi il gusto è sovrano, ma la Freni canta splendidamente Verdi, gran parte del verismo oltre a Puccini,  e c'è una sua Griselda di notevole spessore. 
Bruja


----------



## @lex (23 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Chiaro che siamo sulle preferenze quindi il gusto è sovrano, ma la Freni canta splendidamente Verdi, gran parte del verismo oltre a Puccini, e c'è una sua Griselda di notevole spessore.
> Bruja


concordo anche su questo, anche se non l'ascolto molto in quanto non è proprio  trale mie preferite pur riconoscendole grandi doti i cantante. Ma si parlava della sua mimì che mi appalla come quasi tutto Puccini, tranne Tosca appunto. Diciamo che Mirella Freni mi annoia.


----------



## @lex (24 Luglio 2007)

Non sono mai riuscito a capire se mi piace o meno.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gohnkWnCmiE 
Che ne dite?


----------



## Bruja (24 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> Non sono mai riuscito a capire se mi piace o meno.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gohnkWnCmiE
> Che ne dite?


E' riconosciuta la migliore regina della notte in assoluto, anche se nel repertorio in genere non è eccelsa. Questa registrazione è fortunosa, quella ufficiale realizzata in studio è la "bibbia" si questa esecuzione per gli acuti velocissimi, i fiati e il cristallo dei gorgheggi.
Ha un modo strano di affrontare i fiati... in alcune parti (Armida) ha come un effetto Jodler, ma è indubbio che, piaccia o meno, è una voce importante e ben dotata. 
Bruja


p.s. rifatti con questo..... è altro repertorio ma se Toscanini l'adorava tu puoi anche ascoltarla!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  E' un contralto quindi fuori registro ma, ma, ma..........!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPGEiWAPm1M


----------



## @lex (24 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' riconosciuta la migliore regina della notte in assoluto, anche se nel repertorio in genere non è eccelsa. Questa registrazione è fortunosa, quella ufficiale realizzata in studio è la "bibbia" si questa esecuzione per gli acuti velocissimi, i fiati e il cristallo dei gorgheggi.
> Ha un modo strano di affrontare i fiati... in alcune parti (Armida) ha come un effetto Jodler, ma è indubbio che, piaccia o meno, è una voce importante e ben dotata.
> Bruja
> 
> ...


si, l'avevo già sentita questa registrazione.....suggestiva anche se con una tecnica un pò datata.
ti posto questo. a me piace moltissimo e sembra più la voce di un controtenore (castrato.per quanto si possa discutere su questo tipo di voci visto che non ci è dato purtroppo e soprattutto per fortuna di sentirle) che di un contralto.
Sicuramente lei la conosci perchè è abbastanza famosa.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1HrLHtCuRE


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io ho visto una recente Aida..... il classico dell'Arena. Il tenore era quel Licitra che pare stia correndo per i teatri.... il resto dello staff di buon livello.
> *Ma come hai ben detto L'arena è uno strano ambiente..... sia dal punto di vista teatrale che da quello della resa canora. Se non si ha la voce che "corre" , all'Arena si rischia il disastro!!*
> *Bruja*
> 
> ...


 
Io vado all'arena tra un paio di settimane...anche io Aida...vedremo!


----------



## Iris (25 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> concordo anche su questo, anche se non l'ascolto molto in quanto non è proprio trale mie preferite pur riconoscendole grandi doti i cantante. Ma si parlava della sua mimì che mi appalla come quasi tutto Puccini, tranne Tosca appunto. Diciamo che Mirella Freni mi annoia.


 
Puccini a me piace tanto...

Verdi è pesante! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  A parte il merito di aver reso popolare il melodramma, quell'uomo era proprio pesante.


----------



## Bruja (25 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> si, l'avevo già sentita questa registrazione.....suggestiva anche se con una tecnica un pò datata.
> ti posto questo. a me piace moltissimo e sembra più la voce di un controtenore (castrato.per quanto si possa discutere su questo tipo di voci visto che non ci è dato purtroppo e soprattutto per fortuna di sentirle) che di un contralto.
> Sicuramente lei la conosci perchè è abbastanza famosa.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1HrLHtCuRE


 
Perdona se controbatto.... la tua segnalazione non è male anche se per me pa Poddles ha unìemissione un po' indietro, leggernmente ingolata.
Comunque ti invito ad ascoltare questa "Rosina"............ credo che fosse quello che Rossini intendeva quale voce per quel ruolo!!!  Devi solo cliccare sul pezzo in fondo alla pagina....
Il timbro, gli armonici, il velluto e la coloratura di forza e..... il resto! Rossini detestava chi gorgheggiava fuori spartito, spesso era per NON eseguire le difficoltà che LUI metteva... Il suo rondò della Cenerentola poi è miracoloso!
Bruja  

http://www.operaclick.com/schede_artisti/valentini_lucia/valentini_lucia.php


----------



## @lex (26 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perdona se controbatto.... la tua segnalazione non è male anche se per me pa Poddles ha unìemissione un po' indietro, leggernmente ingolata.
> Comunque ti invito ad ascoltare questa "Rosina"............ credo che fosse quello che Rossini intendeva quale voce per quel ruolo!!! Devi solo cliccare sul pezzo in fondo alla pagina....
> Il timbro, gli armonici, il velluto e la coloratura di forza e..... il resto! Rossini detestava chi gorgheggiava fuori spartito, spesso era per NON eseguire le difficoltà che LUI metteva... Il suo rondò della Cenerentola poi è miracoloso!
> Bruja
> ...


ti ringrazio x il link. Bello!
Sono pienamente d'accordo con te ma anche con  i difetti che hai detto la Powdles mi piace lo stesso. 
dererum posso capire che molte opere di Verdi possano sembrare pesanti, ma la famosa triade "popolare" Rigoletto-Traviata-Trovatore non trovi che siano capolavori e che non siano così pesanti? Soprattuto Traviata è un'opera che si può ascoltare senza nessun momento di pesantezza.


----------



## Bruja (26 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> ti ringrazio x il link. Bello!
> Sono pienamente d'accordo con te ma anche con i difetti che hai detto la Powdles mi piace lo stesso.
> dererum posso capire che molte opere di Verdi possano sembrare pesanti, ma la famosa triade "popolare" Rigoletto-Traviata-Trovatore non trovi che siano capolavori e che non siano così pesanti? Soprattuto Traviata è un'opera che si può ascoltare senza nessun momento di pesantezza.


 
Condivido, inolte anche il Verdi degli anni da galera non era nè pesante nè da buttare..... l'Attila, la Giovanna d'Arco, il Nabucco non sono certo operine...
Bruja


----------



## Old Compos mentis (26 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> di opera lirica?
> Io lo sono.
> altri?


Adoro il gregorian nella musica new age. Gli Enigma, per farti un esempio.


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Adoro il gregorian nella musica new age. Gli Enigma, per farti un esempio.


Enya, vangelis & co.


----------



## Bruja (26 Luglio 2007)

*Domandina....*

Cosa ne pensate di questo tenore emergente......?? Il pezzo è tosto... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wwb6kyGd68Q&mode=related&search=

Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Luglio 2007)

Non so Bruja, mi pare un pò "tirato". 

	
	
		
		
	


	





I grandi talenti segnano meno marcatamente la preparazione all'acuto...ma sicuramente un bel timbro!


----------



## @lex (26 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate di questo tenore emergente......?? Il pezzo è tosto...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wwb6kyGd68Q&mode=related&search=
> 
> Bruja


apperò....
ho trovato anche questo. non male. allarga un pò i suoni mi pare....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwbvYP0nY_g&mode=related&search=


----------



## Bruja (26 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non so Bruja, mi pare un pò "tirato".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti deve ancora farsi.... ma il materiale è dovizioso e ampio.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (26 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> apperò....
> ho trovato anche questo. non male. allarga un pò i suoni mi pare....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwbvYP0nY_g&mode=related&search=


Infatti niente male davvero, ha solo una respirazione irregolare sulla parola cantata, deve migliorare il legato, il passaggio di registro non è impercettibile, ma il timbro è prepotentemente tenorile e vellutato, e se si raffinerà sarà una promessa mantenuta.
Nel "Possente amor mi chiama" è assolutamente entusiasmante ma..... ha la piccola pecca dei tenori "troppo dotati", canta tutto "forte".... sono certa che migliorerà con l'esperienza. Siete d'accordo?
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Infatti niente male davvero, ha solo una respirazione irregolare sulla parola cantata, deve migliorare il legato, il passaggio di registro non è impercettibile, ma il timbro è prepotentemente tenorile e vellutato, e se si raffinerà sarà una promessa mantenuta.
> Nel "Possente amor mi chiama" è assolutamente entusiasmante ma..... ha la piccola pecca dei tenori "troppo dotati", canta tutto "forte".... sono certa che migliorerà con l'esperienza. Siete d'accordo?
> Bruja


Si dovrebbe rivedere fra qualche anno...e in scena!!


----------



## @lex (26 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Infatti niente male davvero, ha solo una respirazione irregolare sulla parola cantata, deve migliorare il legato, il passaggio di registro non è impercettibile, ma il timbro è prepotentemente tenorile e vellutato, e se si raffinerà sarà una promessa mantenuta.
> Nel "Possente amor mi chiama" è assolutamente entusiasmante ma..... ha la piccola pecca dei tenori "troppo dotati", canta tutto "forte".... sono certa che migliorerà con l'esperienza. Siete d'accordo?
> Bruja


sisi il materiale c'è. appunto come dicevo allarga i suoni, vuole strafare o non sa ancor come gestire bene la voce. e poi come ha scritto fedy ha un bel timbro. adesso non saprei ma mi fa venire in mente qualcun'altro.


----------



## @lex (26 Luglio 2007)

E' da poco scomparsa una Grande, Immensa cantante.
posto questo in sua memoria.
Almeno una volta alla settimana ascolto questo.
http://www.beverlysillsonline.com/videoroom/luciadilammermoor.htm
Buon ascolto


----------



## Bruja (26 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> sisi il materiale c'è. appunto come dicevo allarga i suoni, vuole strafare o non sa ancor come gestire bene la voce. e poi come ha scritto fedy ha un bel timbro. adesso non saprei ma mi fa venire in mente qualcun'altro.


Hanno detto Del Monaco mi pare, ma non ci siamo..... Forse un Labò inizio carriera, tenore ragguadevole ma ormai scordato, o un Bonisolli un po' meno guascone.
Se raggiungerà la tecnica di Corelli non avrà rivali.... ma Corelli ebbe Lauri Volpi cpome insegnante!!!!!!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Iris (26 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate di questo tenore emergente......?? Il pezzo è tosto...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wwb6kyGd68Q&mode=related&search=
> 
> Bruja


Mi piace...come voce mi piace...non adatta al pezzo forse. Non lo so, mi pare che dia poca drammaticità...nele altre arie, nella stessa pagina, è migliore.


----------



## Bruja (26 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> E' da poco scomparsa una Grande, Immensa cantante.
> posto questo in sua memoria.
> Almeno una volta alla settimana ascolto questo.
> http://www.beverlysillsonline.com/videoroom/luciadilammermoor.htm
> Buon ascolto


 
Bravo.  Ricordarla è doveroso!!! L'ho sempre ammirata, ma se era gigantesca come professionista, qui l'ho adorata! Ironica e diverten, ora farà felici i cieli.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_e04GSPi3w&mode=related&search=
Bruja


----------



## Iris (26 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Enya, vangelis & co.


Enya cosa c'entra ....una voce campionata, costruita al computer...gli altri pure..All'inizio mi piacevano, gli esperimenti musicali li vedo bene, ma poi bisogna andare avanti.
Saranno piacevoli, ma con la lirica non hano molto a che vedere.

Tra le voci bianche moderne , la migliore per me è la Lennox.


----------



## @lex (26 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hanno detto Del Monaco mi pare, ma non ci siamo..... Forse un Labò inizio carriera, tenore ragguadevole ma ormai scordato, o un Bonisolli un po' meno guascone.
> Se raggiungerà la tecnica di Corelli non avrà rivali.... ma Corelli ebbe Lauri Volpi cpome insegnante!!!!!!!!!
> Bruja


ho capito cosa intendi, ma io proprio intenevo che la voce rassomiglia a qualcuno ma non riesco a realizzare chi. Un pò come se ascolti Lucia Aliberti e ti sembra di ascoltare Maria Callas (quella del 1964 beninteso!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   ), hai presente?


----------



## @lex (26 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Bravo. Ricordarla è doveroso!!! L'ho sempre ammirata, ma se era gigantesca come professionista, qui l'ho adorata! Ironica e diverten, ora farà felici i cieli.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_e04GSPi3w&mode=related&search=
> Bruja


eheheheh si.

























e nelle parti dove non doveva essere drammatica esprimeva la gioia del canto.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmEFfeYRWeI


----------



## Bruja (26 Luglio 2007)

*Perfettamente*



@lex ha detto:


> ho capito cosa intendi, ma io proprio intenevo che la voce rassomiglia a qualcuno ma non riesco a realizzare chi. Un pò come se ascolti Lucia Aliberti e ti sembra di ascoltare Maria Callas (quella del 1964 beninteso!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il timbro ha richiami di sonorità simili..... simili non uguali. Capisco bene...
Bruja


----------



## @lex (26 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il timbro ha richiami di sonorità simili..... simili non uguali. Capisco bene...
> Bruja


si certo, non volevo sembrare blasfemo e paragonare la seta con la juta


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Enya cosa c'entra ....una voce campionata, costruita al computer...gli altri pure..All'inizio mi piacevano, gli esperimenti musicali li vedo bene, ma poi bisogna andare avanti.
> Saranno piacevoli, ma con la lirica non hano molto a che vedere.
> 
> Tra le voci bianche moderne , la migliore per me è la Lennox.


Grand ela Lennox...ma enya & co era per riagganciarmi a quanto scritto da compos, non certo per parlare di lirica!!

A me comunque rilassano....


----------



## Old Compos mentis (27 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Grand ela Lennox...ma enya & co era per riagganciarmi a quanto scritto da compos, non certo per parlare di lirica!!
> 
> A me comunque rilassano....


Vero, rilassano molto... Enya è imbattibile. Gli Era però sono la brutta copia degli Enigma, non trovi?


----------



## Iris (27 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Grand ela Lennox...ma enya & co era per riagganciarmi a quanto scritto da compos, non certo per parlare di lirica!!
> 
> A me comunque rilassano....


Beh si, sono da aromaterapia


----------



## Old Compos mentis (27 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh si, sono da aromaterapia


Aromaterapia? Parliamo di incensi e candele o di musica?


----------



## Iris (27 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Aromaterapia? Parliamo di incensi e candele o di musica?


 
Perchè no? Mica male!!!!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (27 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Perchè no? Mica male!!!!


Sono la fonte di reddito dei pittori di interni. Sai come si fanno neri i muri a tenere sempre le candele profumate accese?


----------



## @lex (28 Luglio 2007)

sintesi di due cose meravigliose: Corelli e Je te vurria 
vasà

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJWEBfT4QMc

ok che la dizione fa ridere ma la classe non si sciacqua.........


----------



## Bruja (28 Luglio 2007)

*Già*

Li vorrei vedere i tenori tanto acclamati oggi cantare così, una simile massa di voce piegata docilmente alla bisogna!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snkB1g7ziMI&mode=related&search=


Pensare che ha finito la sua vita "dimenticato" dalla moglie americana che lo ha piazzato in una casa di riposo...... quando era terminale!
Bruja


----------



## @lex (28 Luglio 2007)

e accanto a Corelli ci mettiamo anche LUI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLGiE0B2pxM
opsss.........scusate mancava il link


----------



## @lex (28 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Li vorrei vedere i tenori tanto acclamati oggi cantare così, una simile massa di voce piegata docilmente alla bisogna!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snkB1g7ziMI&mode=related&search=
> 
> ...


che dire? niente aggiungerei.
forse nella vita privata Corelli non era un uomo forte e ingabbiato nelle sue paranoie. 
Fu il mio primo Pollione ascoltato. E dopo di lui, a mio gusto, tutti sono un gradino sotto in quel ruolo.


----------



## Bruja (28 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> che dire? niente aggiungerei.
> forse nella vita privata Corelli non era un uomo forte e ingabbiato nelle sue paranoie.
> Fu il mio primo Pollione ascoltato. E dopo di lui, a mio gusto, tutti sono un gradino sotto in quel ruolo.


 
Condivido.... un tenore versatile ma eroico come pochi.
Quantio a Caruso.... beh siamo nella Storia...!!!
Bruja


----------



## @lex (29 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Condivido.... un tenore versatile ma eroico come pochi.
> Quantio a Caruso.... beh siamo nella Storia...!!!
> Bruja


bruja non so se ti è capitato su you tube di incappare su una registrazione di Vittoria!Vittoria i Corelli da Tosca. almeno una volta alla settima dovevo ascoltarlo un pò come la pazzia di Lucia della Sills. Che acuto!!! Spettacolare, peccato che il video l'hanno tolto o spostato e non riesco più a trovarlo


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> bruja non so se ti è capitato su you tube di incappare su una registrazione di Vittoria!Vittoria i Corelli da Tosca. almeno una volta alla settima dovevo ascoltarlo un pò come la pazzia di Lucia della Sills. Che acuto!!! Spettacolare, peccato che il video l'hanno tolto o spostato e non riesco più a trovarlo


 
Sì lo conosco, ho anche la registrazione.  In effetti spesso "girano" i filmati ed alcuni li levano, ma dovrebbero stare attenti a cosa si può togliere.... rammento nella romanza finale di Tosca un "disciolgliea dai veli" spettacolare con uno smorzando celestiale.
Bruja


----------



## @lex (29 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sì lo conosco, ho anche la registrazione. In effetti spesso "girano" i filmati ed alcuni li levano, ma dovrebbero stare attenti a cosa si può togliere.... rammento nella romanza finale di Tosca un "disciolgliea dai veli" spettacolare con uno smorzando celestiale.
> Bruja


beh allora fa qualcosa!!!!
digitalizza, registra, fai una magia e spediscimi il file!.................se andrò in crisi d'astinenza da Corelli/Cavaradossi mi avrai sulla coscienza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> beh allora fa qualcosa!!!!
> digitalizza, registra, fai una magia e spediscimi il file!.................se andrò in crisi d'astinenza da Corelli/Cavaradossi mi avrai sulla coscienza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Intanto credo di poterti fare un piccolo "cadeau", vai su questo sito, puoi spaziare dovunque nei "samplers", ci ho trovato molta lirica e in questa pagina specifica c'è una Caballé (Maria Stuarda), una Cossotto (Eboli notevole) ed una Norma (Cerquetti) da antologia. Sono arie intere e specie quello cella Cerquetti amica e concittadine di Corelli è una rarità..... l'unica Norma che poteva tenere il passo con la Callas ... ascoltala, è all'ottavo posto!

questo è il link .... non avrai alcuna difficoltà e in basso hai l'elenco dei precedenti link ascoltabili, con calma troverai parecchie perle.....


http://www.abeillemusique.com/ecoute.php?numnl=209

Bruja


----------



## @lex (29 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Intanto credo di poterti fare un piccolo "cadeau", vai su questo sito, puoi spaziare dovunque nei "samplers", ci ho trovato molta lirica e in questa pagina specifica c'è una Caballé (Maria Stuarda), una Cossotto (Eboli notevole) ed una Norma (Cerquetti) da antologia. Sono arie intere e specie quello cella Cerquetti amica e concittadine di Corelli è una rarità..... l'unica Norma che poteva tenere il passo con la Callas ... ascoltala, è all'ottavo posto!
> 
> questo è il link .... non avrai alcuna difficoltà e in basso hai l'elenco dei precedenti link ascoltabili, con calma troverai parecchie perle.....
> 
> ...


conosco Norma-Cerquetti e concordo sulla Cerquetti. Norma di tutto rispetto ma non sono d'accordo: Caballè Teatro antique d'Orange 20 Luglio 1974. conosci?
Dopo questa recita Callas in persona volle regalarle, credo ma non sono sicuro dell'oggetto/i in questione, dei gioielli di scena come a volerla designare sua erede per questo ruolo. E ho detto tutto.
Hai il DVD? sennò ti passo i files che ho scaricato dal mulo....
Grazie per il link


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> conosco Norma-Cerquetti e concordo sulla Cerquetti. Norma di tutto rispetto ma non sono d'accordo: Caballè Teatro antique d'Orange 20 Luglio 1974. conosci?
> Dopo questa recita Callas in persona volle regalarle, credo ma non sono sicuro dell'oggetto/i in questione, dei gioielli di scena come a volerla designare sua erede per questo ruolo. E ho detto tutto.
> Hai il DVD? sennò ti passo i files che ho scaricato dal mulo....
> Grazie per il link


Conosco l'episodio.... ma erano anni dopo! Quando la Cerquetti era in auge (la sua carriera fu brevissima per malattia) quasi una non si sapeva che voce fosse salvo rimpiangerla.  La Caballé è paradisiaca, ma c'è una registrazione dei Vespri con la Cerquetti la cui aria d'entrata è elettrizzante. Ha armonici incredibili.
Passa pure il file, magari interessa anche ad altri....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## @lex (29 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Conosco l'episodio.... ma erano anni dopo! Quando la Cerquetti era in auge (la sua carriera fu brevissima per malattia) quasi una non si sapeva che voce fosse salvo rimpiangerla. La Caballé è paradisiaca, ma c'è una registrazione dei Vespri con la Cerquetti la cui aria d'entrata è elettrizzante. Ha armonici incredibili.
> Passa pure il file, magari interessa anche ad altri....
> 
> 
> ...


ma i files .avi non li carica?
E' il video del film.


----------



## @lex (29 Luglio 2007)

bruja non ho capito se vuoi i 2 file. Sul forum non li carica ma in pvt credo di si.


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2007)

*ok*



@lex ha detto:


> bruja non ho capito se vuoi i 2 file. Sul forum non li carica ma in pvt credo di si.


 
Prova a inviarli.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## @lex (29 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Prova a inviarli....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


già provato ma non è un formato che si può caricare nel forum. Ho provato a zipparli ma  sono troppo pesanti comunque.
proverò tramite internet.


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> già provato ma non è un formato che si può caricare nel forum. Ho provato a zipparli ma sono troppo pesanti comunque.
> proverò tramite internet.


 
Se possibile, diversamente non fa nulla.
Intanto ti lascio questo duetto dal Ballo......... Corelli e la Crespin che è mancata lo scorso 5 luglio!   Continuano ad andarsene e non si vede chi ne prenda il posto......

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?p=81425#post81425

Bruja


----------



## @lex (29 Luglio 2007)

chiunque voglia il video di questa mirabolante Norma può mandarmi un msg via e-mail dal forum e sarò felice di spedirglielo.
in questo caso avrò il vs indirizzo e-mail, quindi pensate bene a ciò che fate  

	
	
		
		
	


	









grazie bruja. e speriamo solo che anche Luciano Pavarotti non ci lasci. quest'anno è stato un'anno funesto.


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> chiunque voglia il video di questa mirabolante Norma può mandarmi un msg via e-mail dal forum e sarò felice di spedirglielo.
> in questo caso avrò il vs indirizzo e-mail, quindi pensate bene a ciò che fate
> 
> 
> ...


Ci ha lasciato anche la Teresa Stich Randall...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque ho trovato..........eureka..... temevo di non rintracciarlo ..........senti qua la Cerquetti in "madre pietosa Vergine e la Caballé in una rara "Parisina" (devi solo cercare i relativi audio dal disco i "vetrina" .... C'e anche un giovane Corelli!!
Bruja


http://www.abeillemusique.com/ecoute.php?numnl=297


----------



## @lex (29 Luglio 2007)

zitta che sono incazzato nero!!!!!!!!!!
oggi su operaclick un forumista ha scritto che alle 17 c'era la diretta via radio di Norma dal Liceu di Barcellona con Fiorenza Cedolins e invece la notizia è falsa!!!!!!!!!!





























ormai il Grazie non te lo scrivo più bruja


----------



## Bruja (30 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> zitta che sono incazzato nero!!!!!!!!!!
> oggi su operaclick un forumista ha scritto che alle 17 c'era la diretta via radio di Norma dal Liceu di Barcellona con Fiorenza Cedolins e invece la notizia è falsa!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Capita.... ieri sera su Palcoscenico (rai2) ho seguito una Cavalleria accettabile.  All'aperto e con cantanti poco conosciuti ma non male!
Bruja


----------



## @lex (30 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Capita.... ieri sera su Palcoscenico (rai2) ho seguito una Cavalleria accettabile. All'aperto e con cantanti poco conosciuti ma non male!
> Bruja


anche io l'ho vista. si, accettabile. anche se poco sopporto il verismo, Cavalleria è uno dei titoli che se non mi piacciono nemmeno mi dispiace ascoltare. e poi la regia non era male con quel palco minimalista che passava intorno alla buca degli oschestrali


----------



## Bruja (30 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> anche io l'ho vista. si, accettabile. anche se poco sopporto il verismo, Cavalleria è uno dei titoli che se non mi piacciono nemmeno mi dispiace ascoltare. e poi la regia non era male con quel palco minimalista che passava intorno alla buca degli oschestrali


.....quello passava il convento RAI!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## @lex (30 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> .....quello passava il convento RAI!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dovrebbero passare su raitre, ad orari più accettabili mi pare, qualcosa di meglio.
Mi informo meglio e posto


----------



## Bruja (30 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> dovrebbero passare su raitre, ad orari più accettabili mi pare, qualcosa di meglio.
> Mi informo meglio e posto


Bene, ma credo che siano quelli che programmano che avrebbero bisogno di una "ripasssata".... in tutti i sensi!!!
Bruja


----------



## @lex (30 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Bene, ma credo che siano quelli che programmano che avrebbero bisogno di una "ripasssata".... in tutti i sensi!!!
> Bruja


quando ero molto piccolo (anni '70 quindi) passavano certe recite in RAI! anzi credo che la rai le (co)producesse anche.
mi ricordo un rigoletto (non ricordo gli interpreti) in bianco e nero. più che altro ho dei flash tipo la scena della scala con rigoletto bendato, ma ricordo benissimo che nella scena Cortigiani..... non capivo una mazza ma ero talmente preso da farmi venire i brividi, ancora li posso sentire....
E secondo me farebbero ancora adesso degli ascolti più che dignitosi!!!
Nuovo reality show "L'isola dei virtuosi"


----------



## Bruja (30 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> quando ero molto piccolo (anni '70 quindi) passavano certe recite in RAI! anzi credo che la rai le (co)producesse anche.
> mi ricordo un rigoletto (non ricordo gli interpreti) in bianco e nero. più che altro ho dei flash tipo la scena della scala con rigoletto bendato, ma ricordo benissimo che nella scena Cortigiani..... non capivo una mazza ma ero talmente preso da farmi venire i brividi, ancora li posso sentire....
> E secondo me farebbero ancora adesso degli ascolti più che dignitosi!!!
> Nuovo reality show "L'isola dei virtuosi"


Si passa dallo sceneggiato glorioso al reality, dal teatro al Grande fratello e consimili.....
l'Isola dei famosi poi è un nonsenso.... diventano qualcuno (sigh) dopo che vi hanno partecipato.  Un po' di gloria gossip... per chi li legge e per chi è interessato e poi..... amen!
Ma sono i soldi dei contribuenti quelli che rimpiango!!!
Bruja


----------



## @lex (30 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Si passa dallo sceneggiato glorioso al reality, dal teatro al Grande fratello e consimili.....
> l'Isola dei famosi poi è un nonsenso.... diventano qualcuno (sigh) dopo che vi hanno partecipato. Un po' di gloria gossip... per chi li legge e per chi è interessato e poi..... amen!
> Ma sono i soldi dei contribuenti quelli che rimpiango!!!
> Bruja


A me non frega niente, mai pagato il canone. L'importante è non iniziare a pagarlo e comprare televisioni in contanti 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















PS: Stasera serata Puritani/Sills-Gedda


----------



## Bruja (30 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> A me non frega niente, mai pagato il canone. L'importante è non iniziare a pagarlo e comprare televisioni in contanti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non penserai che si reggano solo sul canone??? Gli stanziamenti statali che comunque ricevono che credi siano se non tasse................. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## @lex (30 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma non penserai che si reggano solo sul canone??? Gli stanziamenti statali che comunque ricevono che credi siano se non tasse.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a quanto ne so (poco forse) niente più stanziamenti statali ma solo canone e pubblicità. canone non pago e della pubblicità me ne sbatto, per dirlo in versi. 
di più nin zo!


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> a quanto ne so (poco forse) niente più stanziamenti statali ma solo canone e pubblicità. canone non pago e della pubblicità me ne sbatto, per dirlo in versi.
> di più nin zo!


E da quando vengono mantenute le promesse....???? I carrozzoni statali non funzionano mai perchè non si sono svincolati dal sistema burosaurico e dai clientelismi!  Per me assumere un incapace a 10.000 euri al mese sonlo èerchè è amico, parente p simpatizzanti di tizio o caio è già un buttare soldi. Non rispettano neppure i risultati dei referendum in cui abbiamo votato democraticamente (se non gli tornano comodi)!! 
Comunque inutile recriminare abbiamo quello che ci siamo procurati!
Bruja


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

http://viphttp.yacast.net/V4/radiofrance/francemusique_hd.m3u 

mms://viptvr.yacast.fr/tvr_francemusiques2 

mms://viptvr.yacast.fr/tvr_francemusiques 

http://viphttp.yacast.net/V4/radiofrance/francemusique_bd.m3u

Stasera in diretta alle 21,30 dal magnifico e suggestivo Teatro Antico d'Orange andrà in onda sulla televisione francese France2 (per chi ha il satellite) Il Trovatore.
Per chi come me non può vederlo potrà ascoltrlo sempre a quest'ora su una delle emittenti radio francesi di cui ho postato il link (almeno uno dovrebbe funzionare  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

-MERCOLEDì 8/8 = ROF - OTELLO - ore 20,30 - G:Kunde-Peretyatko-JDFlorez- dir Palumbo 

- GIOVEDi' 9/8 = ROF - TURCO IN ITALIA - ore 20,00 - Belfiore-Vinco-Marianelli-Concetti - dir. Allemandi 

- VENERDI' 10/8 = ROF- LA GAZZA LADRA - ore 20,00 -Pertusi-Custer-Esposito-Bordogna - dir.Lu Jia 

- SABATO 11/8 = S.Carlo- DIE ZAUBERFLOTE - ore 20,00- registraz. del 6/10/06- Davislim-Gulin-Polito - dir. Guidarini

Programma di RAIDIOTRE. abbastanza succoso come programma. almeno le opere, le esecuzioni non le conosco.


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> http://viphttp.yacast.net/V4/radiofrance/francemusique_hd.m3u
> 
> mms://viptvr.yacast.fr/tvr_francemusiques2
> 
> ...


 
Merci bien, e speriamo che non siano "inadempienti" come da noi!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Merci bien, e speriamo che non siano "inadempienti" come da noi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i "SIAMOILMASSIMODELLEFFICIENZA" francesi? naaaaaaaaaaaa
bruja tu hai la parabola/satellite?


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> -MERCOLEDì 8/8 = ROF - OTELLO - ore 20,30 - G:Kunde-Peretyatko-JDFlorez- dir Palumbo
> 
> - GIOVEDi' 9/8 = ROF - TURCO IN ITALIA - ore 20,00 - Belfiore-Vinco-Marianelli-Concetti - dir. Allemandi
> 
> ...


Tutte esecuzioni di buon livello...... la cosiddetta "provincia" di una volta che oggi  La Scala, il Metropolitan o l'Operà si leccherebbero i gomiti per averle !!!


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tutte esecuzioni di buon livello...... la cosiddetta "provincia" di una volta che oggi La Scala, il Metropolitan o l'Operà si leccherebbero i gomiti per averle !!!


già. e che ingaggiano quella mezza calzetta di Angela Georghiu (mmm te pias?) per il primo cast di Traviata, sentita alla radio il debutto. Oscena come la direzione.


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> già. e che ingaggiano quella mezza calzetta di Angela Georghiu (mmm te pias?) per il primo cast di Traviata, sentita alla radio il debutto. Oscena come la direzione.


 
Lei e il marito sono il "duo Lescano" della lirica...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   D'altronde che vuoi.... quando non ci sono cavalli corrono anche i somari! Sarebbe bastata una Virginia Zeani a polverizzarla..... C'è una sua Travia assolutamente ragguardevole
Bruja


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lei e il marito sono il "duo Lescano" della lirica......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E infatti a chi le chiedeva se Maria Callas fosse un suo punto di riferimento per il ruolo lei ha risposto che il suo è appunto la Zeani
Nemmeno la faccina che si rotola potrebbe esprimere l'ilarità che mi provoca questa affermazione. Non potrebbe manco essere un'unghia incarnita del ditino del piede della Zeani (ragguardevole Violetta, si), figurati di Sua Eccellenza .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























_*NDR:* indovina un pò chi è Manrico stasera? Per quanto fallace anche lui, centomila volte meglio di lei. vocalmente si intende. e pare che sia migliorato dopo l'operazione al naso._


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> E infatti a chi le chiedeva se Maria Callas fosse un suo punto di riferimento per il ruolo lei ha risposto che il suo è appunto la Zeani
> Nemmeno la faccina che si rotola potrebbe esprimere l'ilarità che mi provoca questa affermazione. Non potrebbe manco essere un'unghia incarnita del ditino del piede della Zeani (ragguardevole Violetta, si), figurati di Sua Eccellenza ....
> 
> 
> ...


Dimmi? Non sarà il principe consorte? Ormai da nostalgica non sono  molto aggioprnata sui circuiti teatrali. Ma considera che quanto riguarda lei..... si sa che anche le pulci hanno la tosse!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dimmi? Non sarà il principe consorte? Ormai da nostalgica non sono molto aggioprnata sui circuiti teatrali. Ma considera che quanto riguarda lei..... si sa che anche le pulci hanno la tosse!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cerrrrrrrrrto che è lui.
però può fare un manrico decente. lei ormai di decente che può fare? ritiarsi!


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> cerrrrrrrrrto che è lui.
> però può fare un manrico decente. lei ormai di decente che può fare? ritiarsi!


Insomma in Traviata non possiamo negare che abbia almeno le physique di role... era pur sempre una demi-mondaine, e quella le riesce piuttosto bene...  lui basta che sia un po' meno "lagna"  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Insomma in Traviata non possiamo negare che abbia almeno le physique di role... era pur sempre una demi-mondaine, e quella le riesce piuttosto bene... lui basta che sia un po' meno "lagna"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lui non mi dispiace poi così tanto. Peccato che è stato così osannato da fargli crescere a  dismisura l'ego. questo però a fronte di innegabili capacità e quasi oggettivi meriti. lo stesso dicasi per la mujera, ma senza avere lei le stesse doti. a parte l'esere bellocce che non guasta ma solo se hai qualcosa da esibire. e la lirica non si fa nei teatri a luci rosse no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















c'ho pure le registrazioni della prima di traviata, se hai bisogni masochistici da soddisfare te li passo


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> Lui non mi dispiace poi così tanto. Peccato che è stato così osannato da fargli crescere a dismisura l'ego. questo però a fronte di innegabili capacità e quasi oggettivi meriti. lo stesso dicasi per la mujera, ma senza avere lei le stesse doti. a parte l'esere bellocce che non guasta ma solo se hai qualcosa da esibire. e la lirica non si fa nei teatri a luci rosse no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@alex..con Bruja hai trovato il pane per i tuoi dentacci... mi fa piacere


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> @alex..con Bruja hai trovato il pane per i tuoi dentacci... mi fa piacere


anche a me.
partecipa anche tu all'isola felice!


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> anche a me.
> partecipa anche tu all'isola felice!


 
Grazie per l'isola ma tieni pure i tuoi reperti ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   quei due li conosco bene, non nego loro qualche merito, ma sono la cronaca non la storia..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Grazie per l'isola ma tieni pure i tuoi reperti ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dai che alagna è godibile, se non cerca di strafare. è lei che è inascoltabile. e poi il reperto è contro non a favore ovvio. lo tengo come memento.


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> dai che alagna è godibile, se non cerca di strafare. è lei che è inascoltabile. e poi il reperto è contro non a favore ovvio. lo tengo come memento.


A volte sposarsi fra colleghi penalizza quello migliore perchè lo inchioda al palo della mediocrità di quello inferiore... non avesse avuto l'obbligo o la voglia di incidere tanto con la moglie ne avrebbe giovato!  Ma sai com'è lui si sente molto "français" e un po' di grandeur gli ha dato alla testa....
Bruja


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> A volte sposarsi fra colleghi penalizza quello migliore perchè lo inchioda al palo della mediocrità di quello inferiore... non avesse avuto l'obbligo o la voglia di incidere tanto con la moglie ne avrebbe giovato! Ma sai com'è lui si sente molto "français" e un po' di grandeur gli ha dato alla testa....
> Bruja


Non ti devo dire quello che dicono di lui i Francesi vero?

Ricordo che sta per iniziare "Il Trovatore". Tengo le dita incrociate e spero sia una buona prova.


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Robertò Alagnà


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> Robertò Alagnà


Povero, lui che ci mette tutta la buona volontà ..... a s'Alagnà  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## @lex (2 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Povero, lui che ci mette tutta la buona volontà ..... a s'Alagnà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho ascoltato questo trovatore e l'unico più che accettabile è stato propro lui. L'ultima parte del IV atto è stato molto bravo, coinvolto e atterrito sia dal presunto tradimento che dalla morte imminente di Eleonora. Gli altri tralascio perchè non degni di vera nota, se non una negativa per il soprano Neves: terribile.


----------



## Bruja (3 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> ho ascoltato questo trovatore e l'unico più che accettabile è stato propro lui. L'ultima parte del IV atto è stato molto bravo, coinvolto e atterrito sia dal presunto tradimento che dalla morte imminente di Eleonora. Gli altri tralascio perchè non degni di vera nota, se non una negativa per il soprano Neves: terribile.


Sì non è andata niente male per lui.
Io non sapevo più dove andare a ridere/piangere al "sei tu dal ciel disceso"..... 
Va beh.....ormai lo sappiamo certe opere sono di difficile rappresentazione perchè servono molti elementi validi e non si puntellano su una sola star.
Io sto aspettando da anni una "Forza" decente..... con le nuove leve!!!
Rifatti le orecchie va......  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYR4nDeO9QQ

BuongiornoBruja


----------



## @lex (3 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sì non è andata niente male per lui.
> Io non sapevo più dove andare a ridere/piangere al "sei tu dal ciel disceso".....
> Va beh.....ormai lo sappiamo certe opere sono di difficile rappresentazione perchè servono molti elementi validi e non si puntellano su una sola star.
> Io sto aspettando da anni una "Forza" decente..... con le nuove leve!!!
> ...


Toscanini, con un paradosso, disse una volta che per fare un Trovatore almeno "decente" bisognava scritturare i migliori (non il migliore ndr) cantanti del mondo (in quel momento),quindi....
grazie, che cantanti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! E Mario con quegli occhi iniettati
di sangue....
ti posto un'intervista della Gencer. alla fine del video c'è una leonora più matura di questa...che fraseggio ragazzi.....
http://www.operaclick.com/brani_audio/gencer/gencer.wmv
buongiorno anche  a te Bruja..


----------



## @lex (3 Agosto 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2qtTgoajoU
Bruja ti posto Der holle rache... del flauto cantata da Elena Mosuc, che normalmente mi piace moltissimo. Ho avuto una disputa con alcuni forumisti di Operaclick perchè mi sembra che abbia qualche difficolta in fase acuta e che forzi molto perr arrivarci mentre la maggior parte la riteneva un'esecuzione perfetta e una Konegin di assoluto riferimento  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    dei giorni nostri. che ne pensi, sono sordo io?
o forse sono troppo influenzato da questo?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNEOl4bcfkc&mode=related&search=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t0b4zaQp28


----------



## Bruja (4 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2qtTgoajoU
> Bruja ti posto Der holle rache... del flauto cantata da Elena Mosuc, che normalmente mi piace moltissimo. Ho avuto una disputa con alcuni forumisti di Operaclick perchè mi sembra che abbia qualche difficolta in fase acuta e che forzi molto perr arrivarci mentre la maggior parte la riteneva un'esecuzione perfetta e una Konegin di assoluto riferimento
> 
> 
> ...


 
Direi che non è affatto male. Il problema è che ha in gola lo stile della Deutekom ma non ne ha gli staccati ed i picchiettati sfavillanti ed il cristallo perfetto. Ma è più che accettabile. Devi considerare che nel Mozart (di forza) c'è molta scuola salisburghese del canto slentato e pigolato, che a lui avrebbe fatto rotolare dal ridere. La regina è una figura negativa ma caratteri8zzata da una personalità potente, il voler sentire le virtuosità alla Donizetti è un errore comune, Celletti chiama io cantanti di questo tipo (accomunando i sessi) senza cojones!!! 
Quanto alla Moser non fa che confermare quello che ho detto sopra, agilità potenti, perfetto lindore degli acuti, gorgheggi cristallini, una tecnica  certo più raffinata della Mosuc.........e se leggi le critiche dicono appunto che di "cantanti a filo di voce" ne hanno abbastanza.
Per cantare serve la voce e la tecnica..... se una delle due manca si è cantanti per modo di dire......anzi come diceva Lauri Volpi non si è cantori e cantatrici 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Adesso sono tutti innamoratio della Damrau...... le agilità non sono male ma troppo veloci, come di chi abbia paura di non "tenerle" a lungo e la tecnica di canto.... che dire? Se piace è anche perchè il gusto è educato in certo modo. Certe cantanti sono fortunate a NON essere nate 20 o 30 anni fa!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Comunque un'altra Deutekom o un'altra Moser le stiamo ancora aspettando come Regine...
Ho ascoltato anche quello inciso dalla Dessay..... non è male ha solo qualche difficoltà nella agilità di forza sempre per il problema che i picchiettati e gli staccati veloci sono la parete di 6° grado nella lirica..... ma il timbro c'è, deve essere intenso, aggressivo, nervoso ma regale, e lei in quel contesto è regale (come era regale il timbro della Gencer nelle sue famose regine Donizettiane). 
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (4 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> Toscanini, con un paradosso, disse una volta che per fare un Trovatore almeno "decente" bisognava scritturare i migliori (non il migliore ndr) cantanti del mondo (in quel momento),quindi....
> grazie, che cantanti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! E Mario con quegli occhi iniettati
> di sangue....
> ti posto un'intervista della Gencer. alla fine del video c'è una leonora più matura di questa...che fraseggio ragazzi.....
> ...


 
Grazie intervista magnifica..... e come da copione lamenta la fine delle "voci", della scuola, dei maestri concerctatori attenti alle voci e dei cantanti che cantano di tutto...
cose note agli appassionati. Insomma se non ci sarà un cambio di registro non avremo più professionisti, sia cantanti che direttori, di quel livello.
Bruja

p.s. Inqualificabile il fatto che gente con vari diplomi, non si capisce a questo punto da quali insegnanti elargiti, NON sappia leggere il solfeggio!!!


----------



## @lex (4 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Direi che non è affatto male. Il problema è che ha in gola lo stile della Deutekom ma non ne ha gli staccati ed i picchiettati sfavillanti ed il cristallo perfetto. Ma è più che accettabile. Devi considerare che nel Mozart (di forza) c'è molta scuola salisburghese del canto slentato e pigolato, che a lui avrebbe fatto rotolare dal ridere. La regina è una figura negativa ma caratteri8zzata da una personalità potente, il voler sentire le virtuosità alla Donizetti è un errore comune, Celletti chiama io cantanti di questo tipo (accomunando i sessi) senza cojones!!!
> Quanto alla Moser non fa che confermare quello che ho detto sopra, agilità potenti, perfetto lindore degli acuti, gorgheggi cristallini, una tecnica certo più raffinata della Mosuc.........e se leggi le critiche dicono appunto che di "cantanti a filo di voce" ne hanno abbastanza.
> Per cantare serve la voce e la tecnica..... se una delle due manca si è cantanti per modo di dire......anzi come diceva Lauri Volpi non si è cantori e cantatrici
> 
> ...


a me piace la Damrau. nella prima aria (che tra prentesi mi piace più dell seconda) le agiltà sono meno veloci e tiene il fa anche più a lungo di quello che di solito fanno altre. L'ho sentita però in un Barbiere dal Met e mi ha molto deluso come mi aveva invece colpito nell'Europa riconoscuta nell'inaugurazione della Scala dopo il restauro. 
Come sempre trovo Deutekom difficile da decifrare a causa degli jodel anche se ammetto che la tecnica è più che sopraffina e in effetti chi si può oggi permettere abigaille e la regina?
anche Maria Dragoni emette alcune volte i suoni di glottide come Deutekom. la conosci? io non la conoscevo ma sentendola nell'aria e cabaletta finale di Sonnambula mi ha fulminato.
buongiorno bruja


----------



## @lex (4 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Grazie intervista magnifica..... e come da copione lamenta la fine delle "voci", della scuola, dei maestri concerctatori attenti alle voci e dei cantanti che cantano di tutto...
> cose note agli appassionati. Insomma se non ci sarà un cambio di registro non avremo più professionisti, sia cantanti che direttori, di quel livello.
> Bruja
> 
> *p.s. Inqualificabile il fatto che gente con vari diplomi, non si capisce a questo punto da che insegnanti elatgiti, NON sappia leggere il solfeggio!!!*


questo potremmo chiederlo a miciolidia...


----------



## @lex (4 Agosto 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uErW42zznfo&mode=related&search=


----------



## Bruja (4 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> a me piace la Damrau. nella prima aria (che tra prentesi mi piace più dell seconda) le agiltà sono meno veloci e tiene il fa anche più a lungo di quello che di solito fanno altre. L'ho sentita però in un Barbiere dal Met e mi ha molto deluso come mi aveva invece colpito nell'Europa riconoscuta nell'inaugurazione della Scala dopo il restauro.
> Come sempre trovo Deutekom difficile da decifrare a causa degli jodel anche se ammetto che la tecnica è più che sopraffina e in effetti chi si può oggi permettere abigaille e la regina?
> anche Maria Dragoni emette alcune volte i suoni di glottide come Deutekom. la conosci? io non la conoscevo ma sentendola nell'aria e cabaletta finale di Sonnambula mi ha fulminato.
> buongiorno bruja


 
La Damrau è "da repertorio" cioè certe cose può farle e altre no... come dice bene la Gencer, oggi tutti cantano tutto ma i/le cantanti che conoscono la loro voce e la rispettano sanno come conservarla.... prova a fare cantare alla Bartoli Puiccini o Verdi.... e non mi sbilanciano più di tanto!!!  E' anche una questione di intelligenza musicale.
Maria Dragoni è una della "vecchia scuola" perchè è ancora allieva del periodo dorato degli insegnanti. Era molto dotata ma credo abbia avuto una carriera "erosiva" che ha segnato la sua voce. Comunque in questo link c'è un suo CD di arie in cui puoi sentire dei piccoli anticipi, appunto, di repertori molto vari....

http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=1483074&style=classical&BAB=E

Bruja


----------



## @lex (4 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La Damrau è "da repertorio" cioè certe cose può farle e altre no... come dice bene la Gencer, oggi tutti cantano tutto ma i/le cantanti che conoscono la loro voce e la rispettano sanno come conservarla.... prova a fare cantare alla Bartoli Puiccini o Verdi.... e non mi sbilanciano più di tanto!!! E' anche una questione di intelligenza musicale.
> Maria Dragoni è una della "vecchia scuola" perchè è ancora allieva del periodo dorato degli insegnanti. Era molto dotata ma credo abbia avuto una carriera "erosiva" che ha segnato la sua voce. Comunque in questo link c'è un suo CD di arie in cui puoi sentire dei piccoli anticipi, appunto, di repertori molto vari....
> 
> http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=1483074&style=classical&BAB=E
> ...


a quel che so la voce, se non è ancora intatta, perlomeno buona quando in serata


----------



## Bruja (4 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> a quel che so la voce, se non è ancora intatta, perlomeno buona quando in serata


 
Certo..... e comunque meglio lei che certe vocette alla cartavetrata che si sentono in giro.
Io non andrei a sentire, nonostante i peana che sciolgono in loro nome, la Sumi Jo e trovo molto "pompata" e semplicemente mestierante la Battle. Se poi per ascoltarle devo pagare, allora io pago l'arte e l'arte è quqalcosa d'altro. 
Poi come sempre dipende dai gusti, ma queste negli anni 50-60 avrebbero fatto le comprimarie... seppure.  Vatti a sentire le parti secondarie delle grandi incisioni di quel periodo.....
Ti riporto alla intervista che mi ha inviato...... la Gencer è stata chiara sullo stato del cantanti di oggi, sia quelli con buona voce che quelli che se la inventano con la "tecnica"..... non conoscono la musica ed il loro mezzo vocale quindi fanno quello che qualunque impresario o pseudo-direttore impone.
Bruja


p.s. Va beh.... intanto eccoti una chicca per un sabato di relax....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUu93WMj61M&mode=related&search=


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Agosto 2007)

Buon giorno Pimpi..ammazza..mi ci vorrà un secolo a leggere tutta sta robba interessante...

vado a lavorà.



Ps. Bruja, ho detto a lavorà 

	
	
		
		
	


	









un baciolo.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Agosto 2007)

Lo sapete che questo e' l'unico post normale e pulito sul forum al momento?


----------



## Bruja (6 Agosto 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Buon giorno Pimpi..ammazza..mi ci vorrà un secolo a leggere tutta sta robba interessante...
> 
> vado a lavorà.
> 
> ...


Ah ecco, perchè tu lavori?.....  Beh è consolante al 6 di agosto sapere che ci siano ancora dei lavoratori "attivi" !!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

p.s.   E buona serata a tutti..............io ne seganlo uno... ma c'è tutta la serie che è  geniale:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s9YZv4mLPU


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2007)

nessuna nè prima nè dopo, imho, ha mai cantato così le prime due strofe di questa parte di Traviata.
e in sole due strofe , secondo me, c'è tutta quest'opera.
buon ascolto.

se non si capisce cosa si canta:

Ah, no giammai!
Non sapete quale affetto
Vivo, immenso m'arda in petto?
Che ne' amici, ne' parenti
Io non conto tra i viventi?
E che Alfredo m'ha giurato
Che in lui tutto io trovero'?
Non sapete che colpita
D'altro morbo e' la mia vita?
Che gia' presso il fin ne vedo?
Ch'io mi separi da Alfredo?
Ah, il supplizio e' si spietato,
Che morir preferiro'.

a me sembra superfluo scriverlo, ma è Maria Callas.


----------



## cat (22 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> nessuna nè prima nè dopo, imho, ha mai cantato così le prime due strofe di questa parte di Traviata.
> e in sole due strofe , secondo me, c'è tutta quest'opera.
> buon ascolto.
> 
> ...


 
venerdì all'arena di verona c'è la traviata.
si prevede un pienone.
speriamo che i tempo tenga.


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> venerdì all'arena di verona c'è la traviata.
> si prevede un pienone.
> speriamo che i tempo tenga.


anche ieri sera c'è stata la stessa rappresentazione che ci sarà venerdì,con una bellissima regia che porta la vicenda ai giorni nostri e con protagonista una prostituta e con una bravissima interprete albanese, Inva Mula che è la stessa cantante che dà la voce all'aliena che canta a teatro nel film il quinto elemento.
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=E33Nt8f6UwI

l'anno prossimo metterò da parte un pò di soldi e prenderò almeno due biglietti per l'area e 2 per la scala. spero che riallestiscano questa traviata.


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2007)

l'allestimento è questo
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=vBVJ-TjwJyg
purtroppo hanno tolto da you tube il video dello stesso allestimento del 2004 con mariella devia e con un audio migliore.


----------



## cat (22 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> l'allestimento è questo
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=vBVJ-TjwJyg
> purtroppo hanno tolto da you tube il video dello stesso allestimento del 2004 con mariella devia e con un audio migliore.


 

peccato.....


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> peccato.....


già....una performance da antologia. ma almeno l'ho ascoltata.


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2007)

classico allestimento,ma Mariella Devia magnifica
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=B3yCMmT8vzg


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> anche ieri sera c'è stata la stessa rappresentazione che ci sarà venerdì,con una bellissima regia che porta la vicenda ai giorni nostri e con protagonista una prostituta e con una bravissima interprete albanese, Inva Mula che è la stessa cantante che dà la voce all'aliena che canta a teatro nel film il quinto elemento.
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=E33Nt8f6UwI
> 
> l'anno prossimo metterò da parte un pò di soldi e prenderò almeno due biglietti per l'area e 2 per la scala. spero che riallestiscano questa traviata.


 
Ti auguro di riuscire in entrambi i progetti.... quanto alla Mula, è vero, ha anche un timbro particolarissimo.  Opera a parte ascoltala qui....... è un buon banco di prova di canto coinvolto, non ci sono difficoltà estreme ma se non è cantato-parlato-col cuore non se ne fa niente!!! E il timbro è ottimi per il lied.
(Unica nota personale perchè sai che io non ho peli sulla lingua, trovo che nel recitativo in scena risulti un po' petulante e abbia una tipologia estetica che non si adatta a tutte le parti che interpreta..... ha un viso da finta bambina tipico di certe etnìe slavo-balcaniche, ma la cosa naturalmente non ha alcuna valenza sul canto, è solo un fatto visivo. Insomma non sempre è possibile avere le physique du role....)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=tFljx_I7toQ

Bruja

p.s. Quanto a Maria........ non serve neppure commentare!!! 

p.s. 2 - ti lascio il link di una registrazione che non sapevo girasse in you.... una Dessi donizettiana abbastanza sorprendente, fuori repertorio e.... brava!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=jcJ2BObuMvc


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> classico allestimento,ma Mariella Devia magnifica
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=B3yCMmT8vzg


 
Ascoltala qui:   http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=FftND3FGmMQ

Un prof. del Giuseppe Verdi a Milano mi ha detto che ha la tecnica e certe rotondità timbriche dei castrati.......
Bruja


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti auguro di riuscire in entrambi i progetti.... quanto alla Mula, è vero, ha anche un timbro particolarissimo. Opera a parte ascoltala qui....... è un buon banco di prova di canto coinvolto, non ci sono difficoltà estreme ma se non è cantato-parlato-col cuore non se ne fa niente!!! E il timbro è ottimi per il lied.
> (Unica nota personale perchè sai che io non ho peli sulla lingua, trovo che nel recitativo in scena risulti un po' petulante e abbia una tipologia estetica che non si adatta a tutte le parti che interpreta..... ha un viso da finta bambina tipico di certe etnìe slavo-balcaniche, ma la cosa naturalmente non ha alcuna valenza sul canto, è solo un fatto visivo. Insomma non sempre è possibile avere le physique du role....)
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=tFljx_I7toQ
> ...


grazie bruja.
comunque per il physique du role se Montserrat Caballè ha potuto cantare Salomè e fare pure la danza dei sette veli chiunque può affrontare qualsiasi ruolo.
su youtube c'era anche il video. da ribaltarsi dalle risate.
comunque inva mula non sarà una miss ma a me non dispiace fisicamente.


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> grazie bruja.
> comunque per il physique du role se Montserrat Caballè ha potuto cantare Salomè e fare pure la danza dei sette veli chiunque può affrontare qualsiasi ruolo.
> su youtube c'era anche il video. da ribaltarsi dalle risate.
> comunque inva mula non sarà una miss ma a me non dispiace fisicamente.


Perdonami, non parlavo di estetica ed avvenenza, la Caballé ha potuto fare di tutto, ma se era fuori ruolo estetico come per certi versi Pavarotti, c'era un canto che non si poteva discutere........... la Mula non è antiestetica, anzi, è solo che trovo abbia un viso da "piccole donne crescono"........ per intenderci se la Caballé fa ridere in Salomé non saprei cosa aspettarmi, salvo maturazione anche fisiognomica, da lei in un ruolo altamente drammatico..... traviata è soprattutto tragico-patetica . E' vero che quei ruoli forse sono fuori dal suoi repertorio ma chissà, in futuro.....
Spero di essermi spiegata abbastanza comprensibilmente, anche perchè questa cosa non influisce sul suo valore canoro, questo sia chiaro. 
Per intenderci, ho visto un video pirata della Tebaldi in Gioconda............ la voce non la discuto, c'era eccome, e comunque è sempre questione anche di gusti, ma il resto era Gioconda esattamente come interpretava Desdemona.... ma non per insipienza, proprio perchè non ne aveva la maschera drammatica. 
Bruja


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2007)

bruja la dessì ha le note ma il repertorio non è il suo e si sente. i solti acuti da verismo che proprio non sopporto senza contare che deutekomizza le agilià ma di Deutekom c'è n'è stata una sola (e per fortuna).
posto questo che è il duetto secondo me più bello per soprano e mezzo mai scritto
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=MrHU4f3ghHE


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perdonami, non parlavo di estetica ed avvenenza, la Caballé ha potuto fare di tutto, ma se era fuori ruolo estetico come per certi versi Pavarotti, c'era un canto che non si poteva discutere........... la Mula non è antiestetica, anzi, è solo che trovo abbia un viso da "piccole donne crescono"........ per intenderci se la Caballé fa ridere in Salomé non saprei cosa aspettarmi, salvo maturazione anche fisiognomica, da lei in un ruolo altamente drammatico..... traviata è soprattutto tragico-patetica . E' vero che quei ruoli forse sono fuori dal suoi repertorio ma chissà, in futuro.....
> Spero di essermi spiegata abbastanza comprensibilmente, anche perchè questa cosa non influisce sul suo valore canoro, questo sia chiaro.
> Per intenderci, ho visto un video pirata della Tebaldi in Gioconda............ la voce non la discuto, c'era eccome, e comunque è sempre questione anche di gusti, ma il resto era Gioconda esattamente come interpretava Desdemona.... ma non per insipienza, proprio perchè non ne aveva la maschera drammatica.
> Bruja


Mula canta Traviata in tutto il mondo e pare con successo. non ho mai visto un video intero dell'opera quindi non saprei dirti. a Verona è stata apprezzatissima.
Ho visto una cosa della Ricciarelli in serata. Mi è piaciuta  

	
	
		
		
	


	












http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=0uRjYdgQNA4


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> bruja la dessì ha le note ma il repertorio non è il suo e si sente. i solti acuti da verismo che proprio non sopporto senza contare che deutekomizza le agilià ma di Deutekom c'è n'è stata una sola (e per fortuna).
> posto questo che è il duetto secondo me più bello per soprano e mezzo mai scritto
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=MrHU4f3ghHE


 
D'accordo, infatti la Dessi l'ho postata come rarità fuori repertorio....
Bruja

p.s. Nel duetto dei fiori fra le tante sentite trovo che la Dessay sia perfetta.... ma non dimenticherei il duetto della Barcarolle dai Contes.....


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> Mula canta Traviata in tutto il mondo e pare con successo. non ho mai visto un video intero dell'opera quindi non saprei dirti. a Verona è stata apprezzatissima.
> Ho visto una cosa della Ricciarelli in serata. Mi è piaciuta
> 
> 
> ...


L'ho detto Traviata è tragico-patetica e non le riesce difficile entrare in parte, poi naturalmente entrare in parte non significa diventare la Callas.....
La Ricciarelli ha serate "in voce" e se non forza, il timbro l'aiuta ancora. 
Per per parte mia posso dirti che il suo CD di canzoni napoletane e di Tosti, incise in un momento dorato in cui aveva ripreso a studiare fiati e tecnica è splendido e la stessa critica non ha che potuto plaudirlo.
Ha la magia del suo timbro unico, regale e patetico che in quelle canzoni è davvero paradisiaco. 
Ci sono cantanti che non hanno cantato con gli interessi sperperando il capitale, altri che hannop saputo essere previdenti, ma il timbro.... tu lo sai non lo si inventa, o c'è o si supplisce con tecnica, suono arrotondato, studio......... ma appunto si supplisce. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

p.s. Sai che si dice nell'ambiente della Ricciareli? Che non le si conosce una stonatura che sia una nella sua carriera ............ non stona neppure su ordine del medico!!


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> D'accordo, infatti la Dessi l'ho postata come rarità fuori repertorio....
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. Nel duetto dei fiori fra le tante sentite trovo che la Dessay sia perfetta.... ma non dimenticherei il duetto della Barcarolle dai Contes.....


eheheh allora c'è qualcosa di Dessaye che ti piace eh?
non ricordo se te l'ho scritto ma sempre su youtube c'era un video di lei incinta che canta The doll song. troppo bello.
si anche quello, ma il duetto di Lakmè mi estranea dalla realtà.

qual'è l'ensemble che ti piace di più? a me bella figlia dell'amore dal Rigoletto e il sestetto della Lucia a pari merito.


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> eheheh allora c'è qualcosa di Dessaye che ti piace eh?
> non ricordo se te l'ho scritto ma sempre su youtube c'era un video di lei incinta che canta The doll song. troppo bello.
> si anche quello, ma il duetto di Lakmè mi estranea dalla realtà.
> 
> qual'è l'ensemble che ti piace di più? a me bella figlia dell'amore dal Rigoletto e il sestetto della Lucia a pari merito.


Perfettamente d'accordo............sai io non sono per l'ossessione che una che piace e canta vada bene per tutto (oddio la Callas è cosa a sè!!!) quindi a seconda dei ruoli ...
valuto!

Comunque ti invio un link che non è quello che vorrei ma su you... c'è solo questo e serve a darti un'idea... questo soprano degli anni 70, attiva al Met ha cantato amio avviso, la miglior interpretazione del "coppia iniqua", sempre Callas a parte. E' stupefacente e non la si trova su alcun sito in rete ma, esiste un cd che si chia "Great soprano cabalettas" in cui lei appare proprio in quel pezzo.......... stupefacente la sua potenza e duttilità vocale. Si tratta di Gilda Cruz-Romo

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=lmuC7zCe5xY

e già che ci siamo questa è una soprano americana non dimenticata:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=cf6AKRbEt4w

e canta in un'arena diurna molto solitaria.

Bruja


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> L'ho detto Traviata è tragico-patetica e non le riesce difficile entrare in parte, poi naturalmente entrare in parte non significa diventare la Callas.....
> La Ricciarelli ha serate "in voce" e se non forza, il timbro l'aiuta ancora.
> Per per parte mia posso dirti che il suo CD di canzoni napoletane e di Tosti, incise in un momento dorato in cui aveva ripreso a studiare fiati e tecnica è splendido e la stessa critica non ha che potuto plaudirlo.
> Ha la magia del suo timbro unico, regale e patetico che in quelle canzoni è davvero paradisiaco.
> ...


ehehs il timbro è magnifico e non puoi inventartelo ma sentirla adesso traballante come un funambolo su una corda...quando si dice la megalomania!


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo............sai io non sono per l'ossessione che una che piace e canta vada bene per tutto (oddio la Callas è cosa a sè!!!) quindi a seconda dei ruoli ...
> valuto!
> 
> Comunque ti invio un link che non è quello che vorrei ma su you... c'è solo questo e serve a darti un'idea... questo soprano degli anni 70, attiva al Met ha cantato amio avviso, la miglior interpretazione del "coppia iniqua", sempre Callas a parte. E' stupefacente e non la si trova su alcun sito in rete ma, esiste un cd che si chia "Great soprano cabalettas" in cui lei appare proprio in quel pezzo.......... stupefacente la sua potenza e duttilità vocale. Si tratta di Gilda Cruz-Romo
> ...


la cruz-romo non la conoscevo. che bel lirico! cercherò su emule se c'è il cd che hai detto
neanche l'altra conosco ma non mi covince molto. mi sembra in difficoltà e timbro generico.


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> la cruz-romo non la conoscevo. che bel lirico! cercherò su emule se c'è il cd che hai detto
> neanche l'altra conosco ma non mi covince molto. mi sembra in difficoltà e timbro generico.


L'altra è Eileen Farrel......... non è un fulmine di guerra ma era una buona spalla del Met, e qui comunque è a fine carriera o quasi. Diciamo che è una curiosità........come si fa a riconoscere i fuoriclasse se non c'è un parterre di buoni mestieranti!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




La Cruz Romo per sventura dei fans ha lasciato pochissime incisioni............. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> eheheh allora c'è qualcosa di Dessaye che ti piace eh?
> non ricordo se te l'ho scritto ma sempre su youtube c'era un video di lei incinta che canta The doll song. troppo bello.
> si anche quello, ma il duetto di Lakmè mi estranea dalla realtà.
> 
> qual'è l'ensemble che ti piace di più? a me bella figlia dell'amore dal Rigoletto e il sestetto della Lucia a pari merito.


 
Come questo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5D4jRM1RPc 

oppure

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTuEBwX8dQk&mode=related&search=

Bru'


----------



## @lex (13 Settembre 2007)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=HG4Lc114q5Y

il sovracuto finale vale tutta l'aria


----------



## @lex (13 Settembre 2007)

una delle più belle ouvertures, se non la più bella, secondo me.....
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=JYUdixQGF0w


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> una delle più belle ouvertures, se non la più bella, secondo me.....
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=JYUdixQGF0w


 
senti cosa ascolto io, ultimamente...
e, lo so, a te sembrerà una bestialità, ma per me la lirica e il crossover, a certi livelli di delirio interiore, si interscambiano stupendamente. 
ma tu, ascolti solo solo musica lirica?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYKPyjH2sVQ


----------



## @lex (13 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti cosa ascolto io, ultimamente...
> e, lo so, a te sembrerà una bestialità, ma per me la lirica e il crossover, a certi livelli di delirio interiore, si interscambiano stupendamente.
> ma tu, ascolti solo solo musica lirica?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYKPyjH2sVQ


quello che hai postato non è una bestialità. bella...
certo che non ascolto solo lirica
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=7AeWU0Y9J6E

ma la lirica è una passione, diversa. se ti piace diventa quasi un'ossessione perchè di un'opera, un'aria ci sono innumerevoli interpretazioni e letture e aspetti ogni volta un'emozione, una sorpresa differente....difficile spiegare, anna.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> quello che hai postato non è una bestialità. bella...
> certo che non ascolto solo lirica
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=7AeWU0Y9J6E
> 
> ma la lirica è una passione, diversa. se ti piace diventa quasi un'ossessione perchè di un'opera, un'aria ci sono innumerevoli interpretazioni e letture e aspetti ogni volta un'emozione, una sorpresa differente....difficile spiegare, anna.


 
e lo dici a me? ma è proprio perché la musica mi spacca, che so cosa può fare a te la lirica.
e ti dico di più. ho vissuto momenti di vita in cui la lirica mi ha, posso dirlo, salvato la vita.
ma erano momenti tristi. adesso vivo di pura rabbia e mi salvo ammazzandomi di crossover e rock duro. pensa quanto sono fuori...
poi, ogni tanto, sento il bisogno di qualcosa di meno pesante e vado sull' african beat.
tipo questa cosa qua. dolcissima...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lTHiObYX1o


----------



## @lex (13 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e lo dici a me? ma è proprio perché la musica mi spacca, che so cosa può fare a te la lirica.
> e ti dico di più. ho vissuto momenti di vita in cui la lirica mi ha, posso dirlo, salvato la vita.
> ma erano momenti tristi. adesso vivo di pura rabbia e mi salvo ammazzandomi di crossover e rock duro. pensa quanto sono fuori...
> poi, ogni tanto, sento il bisogno di qualcosa di meno pesante e vado sull' african beat.
> ...


sono un tipo melodico, non riesco a comprendere (emozionarmi) il rock duro....non mi trasmette niente....anche se sono arrabbiato.......
beh mi spiace che associ/hai associato alla lirica momenti tristi...ci sono cantanti lirici che trasmettono fortemente la gioia del canto e della musica....
ps:molto bella questa canzone.....


----------



## MK (13 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sono un tipo melodico, non riesco a comprendere (emozionarmi) il rock duro....non mi trasmette niente....anche se sono arrabbiato.......


Ah no eh, io capisco Anna benissimo! Ale ti devo portare a un concerto dei Marlene, poi mi dici eh... Ricordo certe serate da ragazzina col grunge, Alice in Chains, Soundgarden, Nirvana ...... e bere e spaccarmi il cuore.... O i Sonic Youth girando per Milano... Adesso ascolto di tutto, da Einaudi a Cristina Donà, per la lirica non sono ancora pronta, forse.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sono un tipo melodico, non riesco a comprendere (emozionarmi) il rock duro....non mi trasmette niente....anche se sono arrabbiato.......
> beh mi spiace che associ/hai associato alla lirica momenti tristi...ci sono cantanti lirici che trasmettono fortemente la gioia del canto e della musica....
> ps:molto bella questa canzone.....


ma è proprio perché la lirica trasmette fortemente la gioia della vita, che la ascoltavo...
mi entrava dentro in un tale modo, che avevo la netta sensazione che la musica mi entrasse dalle orecchie e dalle orecchie ri-uscisse, dopo avermi masturbato il cervello.
so che capisci. stupenda sensazione. ma la musica è questo.
quando ballo è come se il ritmo mi entrasse nelle vene e mi passasse poi attraverso il midollo...


----------



## @lex (13 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah no eh, io capisco Anna benissimo! Ale ti devo portare a un concerto dei Marlene, poi mi dici eh... Ricordo certe serate da ragazzina col grunge, Alice in Chains, Soundgarden, Nirvana ...... e bere e spaccarmi il cuore.... O i Sonic Youth girando per Milano... Adesso ascolto di tutto, da Einaudi a Cristina Donà, per la lirica non sono ancora pronta, forse.


mk non sono uno chiuso quindi verrò volentieri. di certo non garantisco che mi piaceranno


----------



## @lex (13 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma è proprio perché la lirica trasmette fortemente la gioia della vita, che la ascoltavo...
> mi entrava dentro in un tale modo, che avevo la netta sensazione che la musica mi entrasse dalle orecchie e dalle orecchie ri-uscisse, dopo avermi masturbato il cervello.
> so che capisci. stupenda sensazione. ma la musica è questo.
> quando ballo è come se il ritmo mi entrasse nelle vene e mi passasse poi attraverso il midollo...


bella immagine.......anche a me piace ballare......


----------



## MK (13 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> mk non sono uno chiuso quindi verrò volentieri. di certo non garantisco che mi piaceranno


... e ti ci porto, oggi è uscito il disco nuovo e quindi presto inizierà il tour...


----------



## @lex (13 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ... e ti ci porto, oggi è uscito il disco nuovo e quindi presto inizierà il tour...


ok mamma!


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah no eh, io capisco Anna benissimo! Ale ti devo portare a un concerto dei Marlene, poi mi dici eh... Ricordo certe serate da ragazzina col grunge, Alice in Chains, Soundgarden, Nirvana ...... e bere e spaccarmi il cuore.... O i Sonic Youth girando per Milano... Adesso ascolto di tutto, da Einaudi a Cristina Donà, per la lirica non sono ancora pronta, forse.


i Nirvana... ma che ohhhhhh...
ti ricordi, Monique...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPQR-OsH0RQ

ma che roba, ma che roba eranoooooooo


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> mk non sono uno chiuso quindi verrò volentieri. di certo non garantisco che mi piaceranno


ti dico solo che io li adoro.
e i lacuna coil pure...
li sento e sento parti del mio cuore che dicono sìììììììììì. siete come me.


----------



## MK (13 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> i Nirvana... ma che ohhhhhh...
> ti ricordi, Monique...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPQR-OsH0RQ
> 
> ma che roba, ma che roba eranoooooooo



Ahhhhhh ricordo un video che avevo visto su MTV, ancora non erano così conosciuti. Povero Kurt, quanto ancora avrebbe potuto fare...


----------



## MK (13 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti dico solo che io li adoro.
> e i lacuna coil pure...
> li sento e sento parti del mio cuore che dicono sìììììììììì. siete come me.


I Lacuna li conosco solo di nome, domani vado a cercare qualcosa in youtube.


----------



## @lex (13 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> I Lacuna li conosco solo di nome, domani vado a cercare qualcosa in youtube.


i lacuna coil li conosco solo perchè hanno fatto una cover di una canzone dei depeche mode che mi piace molto.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2007)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=VyF4TUwr7oc&mode=related&search=


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=xP08PQys-3E&mode=related&search=



Ieri sera ho ascoltato Allevi, in un concerto che ha dato qui, dove risiedo.

non lo nego, ero assai scettica verso questo giovane musicista..per formazione...per pregiudizio...per tanti motivi  che non sto ad elencare mi sono seduta su quella poltrona in prima fila ( botta di c . ) in attesa...1500 persone ..stracolmo il teatro.

Ebbene, signori, il musicista di 38 anni, uscito dal consevatorio Verdi *col massimo dei voti* e in composizione ( sono 10 anni ) e in Pf . ovviamente ( 10 anni ) ( e conseguire un punteggio cosi alto al Verdi di milano è cosa rarissima )piu' laurea in filosofia...

mi ha davvero sorpreso, incantata, e anche commossa.

non staro' qui a fare della critica  musicale sulla sua esecuzione...ma la straordinarietà di questa figura cosi originale , atipica, certo costruita anche...mi ha sbalordito davvero. il suo successo è piu' che giustificato.

si è presentato come appare nel video, in maniera assolutamente informale, con quella schiena ricurva come se abbracciasse costantemente il suo strumentoanche quando parlava al pubblico, in piedi..visibilmente emozionato ... con quelle braccia e quelle mani che pareva volasse con e attraverso quei tasti...

Molto simpatico, spontaneo...con tutte le sue nevrosi che saltavano per quella chioma cespugliosa e affascinante...

E' un pianismo alla Jarret, condito col classico, si sente che si è mangiato chilometri chilometri di Bach e Chopin.. etc..etc...ma con delle idee davvero originali.

il primo  che ho postato l'ha scritta durante un viaggio sul danubio, _era una giornata ventosa _racconta Allevi...

la seconda , qui purtroppo interpretata non da lui, l'audio è pessimo, intitolata "il bacio" l'ha scritta _dopo essersi profondamente emozionato davanti alla tela di Klimt._

Un bellissimo concerto.


Bruja, Alex... non siete andati a sentire a milano la M. Argerich  poche sere fa?
Ha   eseguito il concerto in sol di Ravel...mi hanno detto che è stata meravigliosa...

Seee...e chi li smuove a questi due da Verdi e Donizetti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





questa ve la regalo io stasera, cercavo un lieder in particolare ma non lo trovo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=bibgJpat3cM&mode=related&search=

e

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=bibgJpat3cM&mode=related&search=



lei mi ha fatto sempre uscire di testa....


----------



## @lex (14 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=VyF4TUwr7oc&mode=related&search=
> 
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=xP08PQys-3E&mode=related&search=
> ...


1)la musica del pianista non mi piace. mi contrisco? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








2) che hai contro Verdi e Donizzetti? Due immensi!!!
3) Grazie per il regalo, mica mi dispiacciono i lieder, e soprattutto quella gran bella donna e artista che canta (RIP) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




PS: hai postato lo stesso video due volte....


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2007)

1. se non ti piace , non è un problema per me.

2. su donizzetti e verdi era una battuta, ed era evidente che lo fosse.

3. sono stanca.

4. e anche rinco se ho postato due volte la stessa cosa.


----------



## @lex (14 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> 1. se non ti piace , non è un problema per me.
> 
> 2. su donizzetti e verdi era una battuta, ed era evidente che lo fosse.
> 
> ...


1) lo so
2)lo so
3-4)mi spiace.
5) anche se sei stanca, riposti quello che volevi farmi/ci ascoltare?


----------



## Bruja (15 Settembre 2007)

*@lex e Miciolidia*

Guardate cosa ho trovato.......non se piace il pezzo ma.... insomma una carrellata così è da Guinness delle voci!!!


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jf-lD8_iMs

C'è il falsetto, ma anche il famoso falsettone che ormai non fa più nessuno!!!

Bruja


----------



## Bruja (15 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*

Ti sottopongo questo pezzo con questo tenore............... dammi il tuo parere!!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=c1tmfrSdJU0

Bruja

p.s. E per soprammercato ti piazzo questa perla verdiana.... 

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=4-FOUTf0Ye4


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guardate cosa ho trovato.......non se piace il pezzo ma.... insomma una carrellata così è da Guinness delle voci!!!
> 
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jf-lD8_iMs
> ...


 

grazie Bruja, pero'....è fastidiosa assai l'intonazione...per  voi no?


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Settembre 2007)

*Bruja e Alex*



Bruja ha detto:


> Ti sottopongo questo pezzo con questo tenore............... dammi il tuo parere!!
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=c1tmfrSdJU0
> 
> ...


 


Purtroppo non sono mai riuscita ad apprezzare questo tipo di vocalità, probabilmente per limiti personali...

ecco, per farvi un esempio...


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=VGzEPxuwHx0&mode=related&search=



Lui lo adoro.


----------



## @lex (15 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guardate cosa ho trovato.......non se piace il pezzo ma.... insomma una carrellata così è da Guinness delle voci!!!
> 
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jf-lD8_iMs
> ...


bruja ma a me sembra preso a piena voce, niente falsetto o falsettone, anche se non mi sembra un fa sovracuto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 3 volte sentito e ho avuto sempre la stessa impressione
PS: ho sbagliato a quotare. il commento è su Matteuzzi....


----------



## @lex (15 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> grazie Bruja, pero'....è fastidiosa assai l'intonazione...per voi no?


 trovo la voce un pò diafana su tutta la gamma, ma apprezzo il virtuoso però e l'intonazione non mi dispiace .....


----------



## @lex (15 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Purtroppo non sono mai riuscita ad apprezzare questo tipo di vocalità, probabilmente per limiti personali...
> 
> ecco, per farvi un esempio...
> 
> ...


avevo già ascoltato su youtube altre cose di lui e la mia impressione è che faccia uno sforzo immane per scendere. no, non mi piace...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> avevo già ascoltato su youtube altre cose di lui e la mia impressione è che faccia uno sforzo immane per scendere. no, non mi piace...


Sforzo immane?!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Alex... puo' non piacere, certo, ma dire che lo senti debole nel registro piu' basso...mi sembra eccessivo...forse confondi la dinamica, il rispetto per l'interpretazione della pagina musicale, alla necessità di urlare sempre tutto dall'inizio alla fine...

Diskau è tra i maggiori interpreti di liederistica internazionale..e tu mi dici cosi..


Ascoltalo in una edizione completa... e vedrai che cambierai opinione.

oppure no.


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2007)

*X Micia*

Che bella e vera la tua firma  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chi ti fa più carezze che non suole,
O t'ha ingannato, o ingannar ti vuole


----------



## @lex (16 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Sforzo immane?!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che ti devo dire?
 ho ascoltato diversi brani  e ho sempre avuto la stessa impressione.
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=VfpA0a1jeNY
l'accento è baritonale non si discute, ma nel cantato continuo a trovarlo in difficoltà a scendere.....


----------



## Bruja (16 Settembre 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> grazie Bruja, pero'....è fastidiosa assai l'intonazione...per voi no?


Le voci sovracute di testa sono sempre problematiche per il gusto, ma appunto si tratta di preferenza. Io stessa preferisco le voci scure e vellutate.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (16 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> bruja ma a me sembra preso a piena voce, niente falsetto o falsettone, anche se non mi sembra un fa sovracuto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 













    Avevo capito!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Bruja (16 Settembre 2007)

*Micio....*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Sforzo immane?!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai detto la frase perfetta, è un genio assoluto del lieder ed ha una capacità di canto della parola sconosciuta a molti tedeschi. Però come verdiano lo trovo, per quanto ottimo interprete, un po' compassato.  Verdi ha baritoni quasi sempre tragici, lui stenta un po' ad esserlo ad onta di una invidiabile tecnica. In Verdi è il colore e non il cantare forte che deve dare spessore al canto baritonale, e lui resta comunque un baritono "chiaro". Per il resto un grande professionista.ù
Bruja
Bruja


----------



## @lex (16 Settembre 2007)

oggi avvenne.

trent'anni dalla SUA morte.
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=RAubD1z8cag


peccato per l'audio scadente
PS: e aveva anche il fa..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















ma non si può essere perfetti con una voce così....e aggiungo chi se ne frega. no?


----------



## Bruja (16 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> che ti devo dire?
> ho ascoltato diversi brani e ho sempre avuto la stessa impressione.
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=VfpA0a1jeNY
> l'accento è baritonale non si discute, ma nel cantato continuo a trovarlo in difficoltà a scendere.....


Credo sia proprio Verdi il suo zoccolo duro..... con Mozart già ha più estro, serve duttilità e morbidezza, Mozart ha quasi sempre un "appoggio" del canto riposante, Verdi è un compositore molto esigente con le voci.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=l_5gcIXHjzU&mode=related&search=

Bruja


----------



## @lex (16 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai detto la frase perfetta, è un genio assoluto del lieder ed ha una capacità di canto della parola sconosciuta a molti tedeschi. Però come verdiano lo trovo, per quanto ottimo interprete, un po' compassato. Verdi ha baritoni quasi sempre tragici, lui stenta un po' ad esserlo ad onta di una invidiabile tecnica. In Verdi è il colore e non il cantare forte che deve dare spessore al canto baritonale, e lui resta comunque un baritono "chiaro". Per il resto un grande professionista.ù
> Bruja
> Bruja


ecco. troppo chiaro....nell'accentare riesce a scendere bene non nel canto ed è questo che mi fa piacere un baritono....indipendentemente dalla tecnica........


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Settembre 2007)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=SvrHxQ3qjAE&mode=related&search=


interpretazione A


e quella B



http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=XUE2zG3R-hc&mode=related&search=



è meraviglioso ascoltarLe....entrambe, e per motivi diversi...


----------



## @lex (16 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=SvrHxQ3qjAE&mode=related&search=
> 
> 
> interpretazione A
> ...


te possino.....


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Settembre 2007)

*non centra un cas.*

pero'..la Callas...cacchio che abito meraviglioso..e che portamento...che stile...che tutto...la canta con una sprezzatura straordinaria...


la Kiri ( che io adoro ) sembra una bomboniera  è oreenda


----------



## @lex (16 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> pero'..la Callas...cacchio che abito meraviglioso..e che portamento...che stile...che tutto...la canta con una sprezzatura straordinaria...
> 
> 
> la Kiri ( che io adoro ) sembra una bomboniera è oreenda


non vorrei esere maleducato ma non c'entrano un cass con la Callas nè l'una nè l'altra. purtroppo per loro...IMHO


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Settembre 2007)

Certo che a un Puccini...

ma lo sai che ti frega pure se ti riempie dalla mattina alla sera 

	
	
		
		
	


	





( tanto per contestualizzare pure Lui)


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non vorrei esere maleducato ma non c'entrano un cass con la Callas nè l'una nè l'altra. purtroppo per loro...IMHO


e ce lo  so che non c entrano..embeh...nun se po' fa?


----------



## @lex (16 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e ce lo so che non c entrano..embeh...nun se po' fa?


cosa? un confronto con Callas in voce?
scusami ma NO!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> cosa? un confronto con Callas in voce?
> scusami ma NO!


No, non intendevo questo!

capisci nienete..vado a cenare bestia.
te lodico dopo. forse


----------



## @lex (16 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> No, non intendevo questo!
> 
> capisci nienete..vado a cenare bestia.
> te lodico dopo. forse


bestia e rincoglionito in 6 parole!!!!! quasi un record!!!!!!!
non cercare di batterlo però!


----------



## Bruja (17 Settembre 2007)

*Pei pampini*

Ma cosa mi combinate?
A parte il pezzo che non è il cavallo di battaglia di entrambe ma tutte lo cantano nei recitals per l'impatto emotivo, Kiri ha un timbro bellissimo ed ha avuto una grande carriera.....ma si veste da maori anglo-americana. Avete mai visto una diva (qualunque) anglosassone che non sia vestita da stilisti franco-italiani decente? Perfino le nuove leve americane hanno fatto "la gavetta" in Italia!
E passiamo alla Callas; il paragone è azzardato perchè lei è alla fine della sua carriera e della sua voce, e l'altra ha mantenuto una forma invidiabile, anche perchè non è uscita granché dal suo repertorio. Ultimamente ha cantato lied e operette, oltre al solito Gershwin. 
Il documento del canto callasiano qui è struggente, Lei sa di non avere più la voce ed anche la tecnica l'aiuta quel minimo, ma il suo canto, specie nel finale è come se fosse rivolto a Dio proprio per la perdita di quel dono unico........ nel "vorrei morir" si sente che non interpreta, ma vive accorata la voce che l'abbandona.
Non è un canto, è una preghiera dell'anima... in più, grazie alle sue scelte sartoriali, raramente, ha sbagliato abito e la sua gestualità è sempre strepitosa.
A volte vedendo i recitals di cantanti come la Horne, la Sutherland ed altre simili viene proprio la voglia di dir loro, andate a cambiarvi..... a dimostrazione che il denaro non compra il buon gusto, bisogna averlo in proprio.
Bruja


----------



## @lex (17 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma cosa mi combinate?
> A parte il pezzo che non è il cavallo di battaglia di entrambe ma tutte lo cantano nei recitals per l'impatto emotivo, Kiri ha un timbro bellissimo ed ha avuto una grande carriera.....ma si veste da maori anglo-americana. Avete mai visto una diva (qualunque) anglosassone che non sia vestita da stilisti franco-italiani decente? Perfino le nuove leve americane hanno fatto "la gavetta" in Italia!
> E passiamo alla Callas; il paragone è azzardato perchè lei è alla fine della sua carriera e della sua voce, e l'altra ha mantenuto una forma invidiabile, anche perchè non è uscita granché dal suo repertorio. Ultimamente ha cantato lied e operette, oltre al solito Gershwin.
> Il documento del canto callasiano qui è struggente, Lei sa di non avere più la voce ed anche la tecnica l'aiuta quel minimo, ma il suo canto, specie nel finale è come se fosse rivolto a Dio proprio per la perdita di quel dono unico........ nel "vorrei morir" si sente che non interpreta, ma vive accorata la voce che l'abbandona.
> ...


a me suscita solo pena purtroppo...e su una cosa hai ragione. l'unica (per me) cosa da salvare in questo documento è l'estrema eleganza......


----------



## Bruja (17 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*

sai ho spesso cercato di essere estremamente critica con la Callas, proprio perchè volevo che la mia fosse ammirazione e non fanatismo o piaggeria, ma quello che ha sempre polverizzato tutte le altre erano alcune frasi......... poche parole.
Rammento un "alfinsei mio.." che sembrava uscito da un vero amore, oppure quel "in mia man, alfin tu sei" che aveva in sè tutto il teatro greco.
E se dovessi scegliere la sua grandezza assoluta direi che il finale della gioconda, in quel suo fingere di farsi bella........... nessuna, mai, potrà eguagliare il suo canto tanto lieve quanto tragico. Quella "carogna" di Celletti scrisse che non cantava la Callas, ma la CALLAS..... (mi pare di averlo già detto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )
Comunque per te e Micio........rifatevi la bocca con questa carrellata verdiana strepitosa!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWAQvpPDTuU&mode=related&search=

Bruja


----------



## @lex (17 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> sai ho spesso cercato di essere estremamente critica con la Callas, proprio perchè volevo che la mia fosse ammirazione e non fanatismo o piaggeria, ma quello che ha sempre polverizzato tutte le altre erano alcune frasi......... poche parole.
> Rammento un "alfinsei mio.." che sembrava uscito da un vero amore, oppure quel "in mia man, alfin tu sei" che aveva in sè tutto il teatro greco.
> E se dovessi scegliere la sua grandezza assoluta direi che il finale della gioconda, in quel suo fingere di farsi bella........... nessuna, mai, potrà eguagliare il suo canto tanto lieve quanto tragico. Quella "carogna" di Celletti scrisse che non cantava la Callas, ma la CALLAS..... (mi pare di averlo già detto
> 
> ...


quoto ogni virgola bruja....e dico che in misura minore la sua lezione è stata raccolta dalla scotto, anche se con esiti sicuramente diversi. con una non ti annoi MAI con l'altra quasi mai..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ormai su youtube ho visto e sentito tutto 

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=FKjfnQ1l9R4
PS: e poi non c'ha ragione micio che non ci schiodiamo da Verdi e Donizetti?


----------



## Bruja (17 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*

Va bene, per fine serata prendi questa perla:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1lnfInWmUk&mode=related&search=

E questa ancora che è una dedica fatta nel 25° della scomparsa della Callas da Magda Olivero, altra leggenda della lirica nella Chiesa di S.Fedele.  Qui aveva 91 anni !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=OwpEa1mtQxA&mode=related&search=

Bruja

p.s. Della Olivero esiste una Traviata che ha dei fiati e degli acuti "tenuti" mai più ascoltati.... parimenti la sua Adriana è entrata nella storia! Il suo "io son l'umile ancella" era con un acuto filato finale che derivava direttamente da Gina Cigna!


----------



## @lex (17 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Va bene, per fine serata prendi questa perla:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1lnfInWmUk&mode=related&search=
> 
> ...


forse ho sentito pezzi di quella traviata. ma quella che mi stupisce come prende il fiato in corsa è lei (RIP)
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=I-AcsT9LRII


----------



## @lex (17 Settembre 2007)

Per quanto riguarda la Olivero (un fenomeno della natura, vero) ricordo che  moltissimi anni fa guardavo un programma sull'opera che non ricordo nemmeno quale fosse. non la conoscevo e trasmisero uno spezzone di pochi secondi della scena finale di tosca in cui emette l'ultimo acuto. beh, in quel momento mi sono fermato e mi  sono chiesto :" ma chi caxx è questa?"
....ho detto tutto....


















su youtube (sempre esso!) c'era una Lucia cantata da un  soprano 75enne.....ma non ricordo il nome. impressionante.....


----------



## @lex (17 Settembre 2007)

Stasera alle 23,30 su Raidue a "La Storia siamo noi" puntata su Maria callas.


----------



## Bruja (17 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> Stasera alle 23,30 su Raidue a "La Storia siamo noi" puntata su Maria callas.


Sei pronto? Ce la guardiamo insieme.... e non fare commenti, se ne poarla domani!!! C'è anche Micio che deve partecipare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## @lex (17 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei pronto? Ce la guardiamo insieme.... e non fare commenti, se ne poarla domani!!! C'è anche Micio che deve partecipare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo che sono pronto! e oggi ho dimenticatop di comprare il corriere con il CD "Callas assoluta", il film documentario che è stato presentato pochi giorni fa a Venezia....ma lo richiederò alla RCS. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












a proposito, venerdì 21 su RAIDUE alle 0,15 a Palcoscenico c'è: " CALLAS,UNA SCALA VERSO IL CIELO".


----------



## Bruja (18 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*

Fammi capire, cosa hai visto tu su Raidue? 













Bruja


p.s. Mi ero persa anch'io il film........ ma grazie a te ho telefonato al mio edicolante, ho chiesto se aveva fatto i resi, sapendo che comunque gli allegati li tiene sempre qualche giorno....... aveva ancora un dvd! 
Messo da parte!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Potenza dei piccoli centri in cui ci si conosce e ci si può accordare!


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fammi capire, cosa hai visto tu su Raidue?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'hai ragione. mi hanno dato una notizia infondata e non ho controllato.....niente programma............e vabbè n'ata figura e' m..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












io ho provato a chiedere ma niente...proverò direttamente alla RCS di solito si può ordinare con un piccolo sovrapprezzo....
ma se me lo masterizzi e me lo spedisci via e-mail è meglio.....
@lex faccia di tolla............. 

	
	
		
		
	


	













PS: l'altra notizia è vera....
http://www.palcoscenico.rai.it/category/0,1067207,222-1074338,00.html


----------



## Bruja (19 Settembre 2007)

*Va behj....*



@lex ha detto:


> c'hai ragione. mi hanno dato una notizia infondata e non ho controllato.....niente programma............e vabbè n'ata figura e' m.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vedo cosa posso fare..... tu guarda che eredità che mi tocca con sto forum..... a chi gli appartamenti "al portatore" a New York, e a chi le masterizzazioni............
Hai visto Porta a Porta ieri sera? Ha sentito come qualcuna......... cercava i documenti degli appartamenti sparsi per il mondo di Luciano che pare fossero appunto di chi possedeva materialmente i documenti di proprietà (al portatore).... 
Che strano che qualcuna li cercasse affannosamente due mesi prima della morte di Luciano! 
Sto pensando che forse il buon Pavarotti che ha fatto l'aggiunta tardiva al testamento con il 25% alla figlia minore e nomina di un tutore/amministratore terzo, aveva capito qualcosa. 
A proposito di certi/e furbacchioni/e (senza riferimenti particolari), mi viene in mente una frase di un amido di mio padre, uomo di libero linguaggio ma sempre puntuale: "E venuto meglio Pinocchio con una sega che certa gente con una scopata!!! "
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (19 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vedo cosa posso fare..... tu guarda che eredità che mi tocca con sto forum..... a chi gli appartamenti "al portatore" a New York, e a chi le masterizzazioni............
> Hai visto Porta a Porta ieri sera? Ha sentito come qualcuna......... cercava i documenti degli appartamenti sparsi per il mondo di Luciano che pare fossero appunto di chi possedeva materialmente i documenti di proprietà (al portatore)....
> Che strano che qualcuna li cercasse affannosamente due mesi prima della morte di Luciano!
> Sto pensando che forse il buon Pavarotti che ha fatto l'aggiunta tardiva al testamento con il 25% alla figlia minore e nomina di un tutore/amministratore terzo, aveva capito qualcosa.
> ...


Bella, me la segno


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vedo cosa posso fare..... tu guarda che eredità che mi tocca con sto forum..... a chi gli appartamenti "al portatore" a New York, e a chi le masterizzazioni............
> Hai visto Porta a Porta ieri sera? Ha sentito come qualcuna......... cercava i documenti degli appartamenti sparsi per il mondo di Luciano che pare fossero appunto di chi possedeva materialmente i documenti di proprietà (al portatore)....
> Che strano che qualcuna li cercasse affannosamente due mesi prima della morte di Luciano!
> Sto pensando che forse il buon Pavarotti che ha fatto l'aggiunta tardiva al testamento con il 25% alla figlia minore e nomina di un tutore/amministratore terzo, aveva capito qualcosa.
> ...


 
e poi uno si chiede  da dove è saltata fuori questa Crotala...

Mi inchino


----------



## Bruja (20 Settembre 2007)

*Miciofelix*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> e poi uno si chiede da dove è saltata fuori questa Crotala...
> 
> Mi inchino


In effetti avevamo frequentazioni originali in famiglia. E' stato per quello che ho cominciato a seguire chi scriveva di diplomazia.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## @lex (20 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vedo cosa posso fare..... tu guarda che eredità che mi tocca con sto forum..... a chi gli appartamenti "al portatore" a New York, e a chi le masterizzazioni............
> Hai visto Porta a Porta ieri sera? Ha sentito come qualcuna......... cercava i documenti degli appartamenti sparsi per il mondo di Luciano che pare fossero appunto di chi possedeva materialmente i documenti di proprietà (al portatore)....
> Che strano che qualcuna li cercasse affannosamente due mesi prima della morte di Luciano!
> Sto pensando che forse il buon Pavarotti che ha fatto l'aggiunta tardiva al testamento con il 25% alla figlia minore e nomina di un tutore/amministratore terzo, aveva capito qualcosa.
> ...


ho visto, ho visto. mah! 
a che punto stamo?


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> ho visto, ho visto. mah!
> a che punto stamo?


Che devono aprire l'ultimo testamento in cui pare lui abbia destinato il 25% solo alla figlia piccola Alice, per cui presumibilmente dovrebbe essere nominato un curatore terzo nell'interesse della minore, ergo se il 50% è per le altre figlie, alcuni legati esterni sono per la sorella e per i suoi "famigli", il restante 50% sarà diviso appunto 25% a Nicoletta e 25% ad Alice..... solo che con questo nuovo testamento la parte di Alice non sarà "a disposizione" della madre.
Si consolerà con gli appartamenti di cui ha in mano i rogiti dal tempo in cui Luciano si era aggravato. Il solo appartamento su Central Park vale dai 10 ai 12 milioni di euro.....
Insomma non piange certo al freddo.......
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che devono aprire l'ultimo testamento in cui pare lui abbia destinato il 25% solo alla figlia piccola Alice, per cui presumibilmente dovrebbe essere nominato un curatore terzo nell'interesse della minore, ergo se il 50% è per le altre figlie, alcuni legati esterni sono per la sorella e per i suoi "famigli", il restante 50% sarà diviso appunto 25% a Nicoletta e 25% ad Alice..... solo che con questo nuovo testamento la parte di Alice non sarà "a disposizione" della madre.
> Si consolerà con gli appartamenti di cui ha in mano i rogiti dal tempo in cui Luciano si era aggravato. Il solo appartamento su Central Park vale dai 10 ai 12 milioni di euro.....
> Insomma non piange certo al freddo.......
> Bruja


_Signora_ Vipera...l'appassiona sta storia eh?


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> _Signora_ Vipera...l'appassiona sta storia eh?


 
Beh.... ho vissuto per alcuni anni a Modena, conosco le persone dell'ambiente ed ho "il polso" dell'opinione della città.  A Modena non trovi una persona che sia una che chiami la Nicoletta "Pavarotti", è nata e morirà Mantovani.... e non è che a Modena sono tutti brutti, cattivi ed incivili, anzi.....
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Settembre 2007)

*altro discorso*



Bruja ha detto:


> Beh.... ho vissuto per alcuni anni a Modena, conosco le persone dell'ambiente ed ho "il polso" dell'opinione della città. A Modena non trovi una persona che sia una che chiami la Nicoletta "Pavarotti", è nata e morirà Mantovani.... e non è che a Modena sono tutti brutti, cattivi ed incivili, anzi.....
> Bruja


...se è per questo a me viene da dire ...signorina e non sono di Modena  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Però il fatto che una donna si aspetti di essere chiamata col cognome del marito mi ha sempre fatto un po' ribrezzo...chiunque sia...
ma, guarda caso, è un'abitudine che hanno conservato solo quelle che hanno "certi" cognomi...


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Beh.... ho vissuto per alcuni anni a Modena, conosco le persone dell'ambiente ed ho "il polso" dell'opinione della città. A Modena non trovi una persona che sia una che chiami la Nicoletta "Pavarotti", è nata e morirà Mantovani.... *e non è che a Modena sono tutti brutti, cattivi ed incivili, anzi.....*
> Bruja


Confermo!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Io penso che la faccenda del Trust sia stata escogitata dal maestro proprio per metter al sicuro, in mani terze, quelle proprietà, quindi non a favore ma contro Nicoletta!


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...se è per questo a me viene da dire ...*signorina* e non sono di Modena
> 
> 
> 
> ...


P/R Perche'?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dopo i 18anni son tutte signore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Mari' ha detto:


> P/R Perche'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...forse perché quando era bambina c'erano ancora delle case in cui lavoravano ..le signorine...


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che devono aprire l'ultimo testamento in cui pare lui abbia destinato il 25% solo alla figlia piccola Alice, per cui presumibilmente dovrebbe essere nominato un curatore terzo nell'interesse della minore, ergo se il 50% è per le altre figlie, alcuni legati esterni sono per la sorella e per i suoi "famigli", il restante 50% sarà diviso appunto 25% a Nicoletta e 25% ad Alice..... solo che con questo nuovo testamento la parte di Alice non sarà "a disposizione" della madre.
> Si consolerà con gli appartamenti di cui ha in mano i rogiti dal tempo in cui Luciano si era aggravato. Il solo appartamento su Central Park vale dai 10 ai 12 milioni di euro.....
> Insomma non piange certo al freddo.......
> Bruja


con "a che punto stamo" era riferito alla masterizzazione  

	
	
		
		
	


	













scusami ma se tuo marito stesse morendo e non sapessi che fine avessero fatto i documenti "al portatore" dei suoi immobili che per legge ti spettano e pensassi che ce li ha qualcuno che non è di famiglia, non li cercheresti? 
comunque qualcuno mi spiega come la proprietà di un immobile possa essere "al portatore?"


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...forse perché quando era bambina c'erano ancora delle case in cui lavoravano ..le signorine...









































sarà che un pò mi è simpatica la Nicoletta perchè non disdegnerei di sposare una vecchia danarosa?


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Confermo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esatto.... non si tratta di astio ma di evidenza dei fatti.... mi pare impossibile che l'opinione non tanto pubblica ma anche dell'entourage di Luciano sia tutta contro di lei...
Perfino chi le era amica un tempo sta ritrattando....
Bruja

p.s. Mo ciao bel mudneis!!


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...forse perché quando era bambina c'erano ancora delle case in cui lavoravano ..le signorine...


... tu parli delle prostitute (alle quali io mi tolgo il capello in segno di rispetto) che in questo caso non ci azzeccano affatto ... le zoccole son ben altro ...


----------



## @lex (21 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... tu parli delle prostitute (alle quali io mi tolgo il capello in segno di rispetto) che in questo caso non ci azzeccano affatto ... le zoccole son ben altro ...


beh, scusandomi quoto..............


----------



## @lex (25 Settembre 2007)

Caballè al maschile.....(fiato)
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=enrK-kaWO7g


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> Caballè al maschile.....(fiato)
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=enrK-kaWO7g


 
Davvero notevpole, ma oggi sono sul drammatico, vedi un po' qui:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=WKTItIoNRPg&mode=related&search=

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=4BEmm6ZZfuo&mode=related&search=

La voce c'è.... ma l'interprete !!!!  Giusto per spazzare quelle pompate nuove leve imposte da discografici raffazzonati che ormai stanno anche nelle multinazionali.
Le ambientazioni sono emozionanti, forse un tantino eccedente la cattedrale per un paesino della Sicilia, ma non formalizziamoci.....
Bruja


----------



## @lex (26 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Davvero notevpole, ma oggi sono sul drammatico, vedi un po' qui:
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=WKTItIoNRPg&mode=related&search=
> 
> ...


chi mi hai riesumato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















.
come dire...non solo drammatico...peccato non abbia un'estensione più ampia e una velocità di esecuzione più marcata, altrimenti la vedevo bene come Sua erede...perchè sull'interpretazione c'è eccome.....


----------



## @lex (26 Settembre 2007)

toh!!!!!!!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=plqG6GyidVM
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=zFZaE4yY4yc

su e giù per la scala, molto in su e molto in giù.....e con quale voce/sicurezza!!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TfAyX8l5-g&mode=related&search=


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1U380J_NHqs&mode=related&search=


----------



## @lex (26 Settembre 2007)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=g1yopuCGImQ


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=g1yopuCGImQ


----------



## @lex (27 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


a me fa ghignare...a te no?


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> a me fa ghignare...a te no?


son bravini ma mi stufano...


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2007)

*@lex & co.*

Merritt è durato troppo poco............ 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Posto questo anche se lei meriterebbe ben altro, ma in youtube il suo meglio non c'è!

Bruja

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4B2gxMrOvM&mode=related&search=


Aggiungo questo che mi pare.......... un bel finale!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=OapujbtTUMI&mode=related&search=


----------



## @lex (28 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Merritt è durato troppo poco............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meritt è durato quel che basta per farci sentire come deve/avrebbe cantato un baritenore no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non riesco a vedere la gasdia e commentarla, mi viene solo:


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> meritt è durato quel che basta per farci sentire come deve/avrebbe cantato un baritenore no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo ma spiace comunque che abbia avuto una parabola non abbastanza lunga, anche perchè i baritenori rossiniani sono ormai una  rarità!
La Gasdìa è un'altro prodotto "commerciale" ben confezionato ma in cui la confezione vale più del contenuto.  Ha avuto una parabola cortissima, era un sopranino corto.... miglior pianista che cantante. Lo so perchè andava a lezione da una insegnante "leggendaria" del conservatorio di Venezia e poi di Verona e che fu anche l' insegnante di Campanella e di una certa Strambelli Nicoletta in arte Patty Pravo. 
La Gasdìa volle anche cantare perchè aveva una vocina gradevole..... la Sig.ra Cohen Rollier (così si chiamava) le disse che forse lasciava il certo (il piano) per l'incerto (il canto), ma a volte l'avidità e la voglia di apparire la vincono sulla prudenza. 
L'ho sentita ultimamente.... inascoltabile!!
Bruja


----------



## @lex (28 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Concordo ma spiace comunque che abbia avuto una parabola non abbastanza lunga, anche perchè i baritenori rossiniani sono ormai una rarità!
> La Gasdìa è un'altro prodotto "commerciale" ben confezionato ma in cui la confezione vale più del contenuto. Ha avuto una parabola cortissima, era un sopranino corto.... miglior pianista che cantante. Lo so perchè andava a lezione da una insegnante "leggendaria" del conservatorio di Venezia e poi di Verona e che fu anche l' insegnante di Campanella e di una certa Strambelli Nicoletta in arte Patty Pravo.
> La Gasdìa volle anche cantare perchè aveva una vocina gradevole..... la Sig.ra Cohen Rollier (così si chiamava) le disse che forse lasciava il certo (il piano) per l'incerto (il canto), ma a volte l'avidità e la voglia di apparire la vincono sulla prudenza.
> L'ho sentita ultimamente.... inascoltabile!!
> Bruja


parlare di parabola mi sembra eccessivo, parlerei di asse cartesiano che si attesta sul valore zero
e questa dovrebbe essere lei al massimo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=dXAk5Dj_-k8


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> parlare di parabola mi sembra eccessivo, parlerei di asse cartesiano che si attesta sul valore zero
> e questa dovrebbe essere lei al massimo
> 
> 
> ...


 
Perfido, ma non hai tutti i torti, il suo vero massimo direi che sia questa interpretazione in cui ci sono tutti i difetti ma anche le poche qualità della sua voce.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=aKbpPf3oc8Q&mode=related&search=

aspetta, rifatti le orecchie con brio va.!!...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=EYgqIxhazGk&mode=related&search=

Buona serata
Bruja


----------



## @lex (28 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perfido, ma non hai tutti i torti, il suo vero massimo direi che sia questa interpretazione in cui ci sono tutti i difetti ma anche le poche qualità della sua voce.
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=aKbpPf3oc8Q&mode=related&search=
> 
> ...


se io sono perfido colei che hai postato cos'è? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=5I5EFYsl7Ww
sulla gasdia te lo dico nel linguaggio più aulico possibile:"nunn 'a support!!!!" 

	
	
		
		
	


	








buona serata anche a te....


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2007)

*E sia...*



@lex ha detto:


> se io sono perfido colei che hai postato cos'è?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo ammetto siamo due linguacce.... ma se vai sull'aulico "chell'é na ciofeca p'e recchie"!
Bruja


----------



## @lex (28 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo ammetto siamo due linguacce.... ma se vai sull'aulico "chell'é na ciofeca p'e recchie"!
> Bruja




















naturelmont!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (30 Settembre 2007)

ho uploadato questa pazzia di Lucia.......
http://video.msn.com/video.aspx/?mk...3ff-3bf9-40dc-b2d7-4e59898a1a6c&wa=wsignin1.0


----------



## Bruja (30 Settembre 2007)

*@lkex*

A forza di guardare quello stuzzicadente mi è venuto a memoria l'impareggiabile gag del "troncio" della Val Clavicola.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=buHAZgaQrOc

Bruja


----------



## @lex (30 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> A forza di guardare quello stuzzicadente mi è venuto a memoria l'impareggiabile gag del "troncio" della Val Clavicola.
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=buHAZgaQrOc
> 
> Bruja




















ma con stuzzicadente ti riferisci a Mariella Devia?


----------



## Bruja (30 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> ma con stuzzicadente ti riferisci a Mariella Devia?


No, lei è inappuntabile, è il soggetto a sinistra che ho guardato per curiosità... e lo stuzzicadente mi ha ricordato qualcosa di "più intellettuale" di lui !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## @lex (30 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> No, lei è inappuntabile, è il soggetto a sinistra che ho guardato per curiosità... e lo stuzzicadente mi ha ricordato qualcosa di "più intellettuale" di lui !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mamamamamama.................come???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















20 minuti di canto appassionante e tu ti distrai a guardare lo scenario (peraltro una bellissima edizione)? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 Ps: inappuntabile mi sembra voler dire si, brava, ma................


----------



## @lex (30 Settembre 2007)

ok adesso ho capito..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












il tipo a sinistra del video con lo stuzzicadenti in bocca?

stavo riguardando il video e non l'ho notato per almeno 5 minuti


----------



## Bruja (30 Settembre 2007)

*Bella gente*

Buon lunedì e buon primo Ottobre....

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=tKYAT2p8ygI&mode=related&search=

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=KkdT4sslCV8&mode=related&search=

Bruja


----------



## Bruja (30 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> ok adesso ho capito.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Inappuntabile significa perfetta.... almeno per come la intendo io! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Solo che sono curiosa, quindi ogni tanto butto un occhio qua e là!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Ottobre 2007)

*alex*



@lex ha detto:


> mamamamamama.................come????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma icche? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






cosa avresti da ridire sulla Devia 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Giorno a tutti.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Ottobre 2007)

*Buon giorno Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Buon lunedì e buon primo Ottobre....
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=tKYAT2p8ygI&mode=related&search=
> 
> ...


Troppo deliziosi!!!

Al  fischio del gallo Lillo si è incavolato di brutto


----------



## Bruja (1 Ottobre 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ma icche?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ohhhh lasciami fuori, io non ho detto nulla della Devia, ha fatto tutto lui!! Inutile, @lex fa le illazioni e io pago lo scotto (non Renata ovviamente!)   

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## @lex (1 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ma icche?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sulla devia ho da ridire si!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (1 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ohhhh lasciami fuori, io non ho detto nulla della Devia, ha fatto tutto lui!! Inutile, @lex fa le illazioni e io pago lo scotto (non Renata ovviamente!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (1 Ottobre 2007)

*@lex*

Giusto perchè sono in buona.... non è tutta lirica quella che "brilla"!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=WvSWBo6ioR4

et voilà

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=o5ZRC99ku3o

Bruja


----------



## @lex (1 Ottobre 2007)

1)ma che cosa è successo al sito di youtube?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












2)ma julia de palma fa finta di cantare in francese?


----------



## @lex (1 Ottobre 2007)

sono in buona anche io bruja 
corpose come piacciono a te....

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYH2VggdB7o


----------



## Bruja (1 Ottobre 2007)

*Ma....*

...qualcuno ha mai prestasto attenzione all'aria di Clorinda nella Cenerentola?
Beh questa è l'aria e.......... questa è l'interprete perfetta!
Bruja

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=qlY1a5iylbs


----------



## @lex (1 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ...qualcuno ha mai prestasto attenzione all'aria di Clorinda nella Cenerentola?
> Beh questa è l'aria e.......... questa è l'interprete perfetta!
> Bruja
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=qlY1a5iylbs


ancora non l'avevo aperta e già pensavo a questo spezzone...lo giuro


----------



## @lex (1 Ottobre 2007)

stasera mi piace domani potrebbe non piacermi e così su e giù....
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=jbRFI_71MEM


----------



## Bruja (1 Ottobre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> ancora non l'avevo aperta e già pensavo a questo spezzone...lo giuro


Lo so che sei un "trovarobe" delle voci!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ah, grazie per la.... corposa!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


p.s. Tieni, una traviata con il soprano preferito da Hitler e quello adorato da Mascagni....

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=aO6k2Mv6pc4&mode=related&search=

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=XrNlFXLhIkQ&mode=related&search=


e questa è la mia interpretazione preferita della Moffo....

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=kU8RwT8ODHA

Serena notte a tutti.


----------



## Bruja (1 Ottobre 2007)

*@lexl*



@lex ha detto:


> stasera mi piace domani potrebbe non piacermi e così su e giù....
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=jbRFI_71MEM


 
Ha classe, tecnica e voce.........ma non è il suo ruolo, il suo meglio è Rossini e limitrofi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## @lex (1 Ottobre 2007)

notte bruja....


----------



## @lex (6 Ottobre 2007)

suggestiva.....

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=G-6eKroZeIg&mode=related&search=


----------



## @lex (6 Ottobre 2007)

lo hanno rimesso su youtube...0.
è incinta ndr..
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=5BxQq8Fnpnw


----------



## Bruja (6 Ottobre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> lo hanno rimesso su youtube...0.
> è incinta ndr..
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=5BxQq8Fnpnw


 

... speriamo che sia femmina e canti come lei!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## @lex (6 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... speriamo che sia femmina e canti come lei!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sarebbe ancora più straordinario se fosse un maschio e cantasse come lei...


----------



## Bruja (6 Ottobre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> sarebbe ancora più straordinario se fosse un maschio e cantasse come lei...


 
Per quello siamo in ritardi di un paio di secoli.... non si usa più!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per quello siamo in ritardi di un paio di secoli.... non si usa più!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


farinelli docet!??!


----------



## @lex (6 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per quello siamo in ritardi di un paio di secoli.... non si usa più!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non direi 2 secoli. inizio '900.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/music/wma-pop-up/B000000WYS001012/ref=mu_sam_wma_001_012

a voce piena

a me fa venire la pelle d'oca. e non per il piacere


----------



## Bruja (7 Ottobre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> non direi 2 secoli. inizio '900.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/music/wma-pop-up/B000000WYS001012/ref=mu_sam_wma_001_012
> 
> a voce piena
> ...


Quando ho detto due secoli, avevo le mie ragioni, la castrazione è andata in disuso in modo esponenziale proprio nel XIX secolo.  Moreschi, appunto, non solo è la pallida ombra del vero castrato virtuoso (pare che all'epoca la critica dicesse di lui che "vivi" i grandi lui poteva fare la voce bianca nel coro), è rimasto negli annali perchè è stato fra gli ultimi, e soprattutto il primo registrato.  
Io avrei qualche voce che, potendo andare a ritroso, vorrei sentire.... e scommetto che sai anche quali siano! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## @lex (7 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quando ho detto due secoli, avevo le mie ragioni, la castrazione è andata in disuso in modo esponenziale proprio nel XIX secolo. Moreschi, appunto, non solo è la pallida ombra del vero castrato virtuoso (pare che all'epoca la critica dicesse di lui che "vivi" i grandi lui poteva fare la voce bianca nel coro), è rimasto negli annali perchè è stato fra gli ultimi, e soprattutto il primo registrato.
> Io avrei qualche voce che, potendo andare a ritroso, vorrei sentire.... e scommetto che sai anche quali siano!
> 
> 
> ...


Non so le tue ma le mie sicuramente Malibran, Pasta, Grisi, Colbran, Duprez,Rubini e naturalmente Farinelli
Ho azzeccato?


----------



## Bruja (7 Ottobre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> Non so le tue ma le mie sicuramente Malibran, Pasta, Grisi, Colbran, Duprez,Rubini e naturalmente Farinelli
> Ho azzeccato?


Aggiungi la Patti e la Frezzolini (nominando il suo nome Verdi si levava sempre il cappello, e mi resta una curiosità per la voce della Tacchinardi-Persiani che paragonavano ad un angelo. 
Ho sentito solo delle incisioni fortunose, tardive (oltre i 60 anni) della Patti con i mezzi che sappiamo ("cilindri" 1906). 
Sono tutte quasi inascoltabili al gusto odierno ma quando la Patti non deve "forzare", non sono richiesti fiati prolungati e quando può cantare con il suo "formidabile" registro medio, la voce è di una bellezza incomparabile... l'emissione, la tecnica, la padronanza è assoluta. 
Va ascoltata nelle sue registrazioni meglio riuscite: la Serenata di Tosti ed a parimerito il suo "A non credea mirarti..."!  Tutte le altre soprano, passate, presenti e future ci devono fare i conti.  Il giorno che nacque il dio delle voci era davvero in vena di munificienza . Interpretò tutto, anche lei un soprano assoluto. 
E' un vero peccato non avere registrazioni di queste voci leggendarie ottocentesche nel loro momento più fulgido !
La Patti era nota anche per una acuta ironia; nacque in Spagna (i genitori erano cantanti girovaghi) ma si considerava ed era italiana per sangue ed origini e quando un fan spagnolo le disse che alla fine lei era spagnola per nascita, lei rispose: "Signore se fossi nata in una stalla lei mi considererebbe una mucca??" !!!
Bruja 

p.s. Avrei anche una curiosità per la Calvé... non ha lasciato molto ma quel poco è notevole, mentre non mi entusiasma granché la Melba... la sua cosa più notevole trovo sia la  "Peche Melba"


----------



## @lex (25 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Aggiungi la Patti e la Frezzolini (nominando il suo nome Verdi si levava sempre il cappello, e mi resta una curiosità per la voce della Tacchinardi-Persiani che paragonavano ad un angelo.
> Ho sentito solo delle incisioni fortunose, tardive (oltre i 60 anni) della Patti con i mezzi che sappiamo ("cilindri" 1906).
> Sono tutte quasi inascoltabili al gusto odierno ma quando la Patti non deve "forzare", non sono richiesti fiati prolungati e quando può cantare con il suo "formidabile" registro medio, la voce è di una bellezza incomparabile... l'emissione, la tecnica, la padronanza è assoluta.
> Va ascoltata nelle sue registrazioni meglio riuscite: la Serenata di Tosti ed a parimerito il suo "A non credea mirarti..."! Tutte le altre soprano, passate, presenti e future ci devono fare i conti. Il giorno che nacque il dio delle voci era davvero in vena di munificienza . Interpretò tutto, anche lei un soprano assoluto.
> ...


la Patti tardiva che ho sentito (poco per la verità ammetto) non mi entusiasma per timbro. e le altre, ammettendo la mia ignoranza, non le conosco neanche di nome, a parte la melba che appunto anche io ricordo solo per la pesca.

tiè! sant'Alfredo di Las Palmas:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYQMJsEvyQw
3'14"


----------



## Bruja (25 Ottobre 2007)

*@lex*

Allora vada per un pezzo che è di per sé una "masterclass".......... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9QDDUFVqbc
Bruja


P.S.  Ah, lui sa ancora fare la mezza voce, non ha lo squilo di Corelli o di Pavarotti ma..... ma....

Inoltre hai mai sentito Lei in quest'opera????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiQhw2WuSVA


----------



## Bruja (25 Ottobre 2007)

*@lex*

Con questa auguro la buonanotte a te ed al tutto il forum....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLQcfCsJr8Y

Bruja


----------



## @lex (25 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Allora vada per un pezzo che è di per sé una "masterclass"..........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9QDDUFVqbc
> Bruja
> ...


bergonzi, un tenore dotato di una tecnica eccezionale senza purtroppo avere una voce dotatissima, un vero peccato 

	
	
		
		
	


	








e la montsy l'ho già sentita nella lady....aggiorno  caballè callas sutherland sills e devia su you tube quasi settimanalmente per vedere se ci sono novità.....


----------



## @lex (25 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Con questa auguro la buonanotte a te ed al tutto il forum....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLQcfCsJr8Y
> 
> Bruja


notte bruja.....


----------



## Bruja (25 Ottobre 2007)

*Ops....*



@lex ha detto:


> notte bruja.....


 
Mi è rimasta fra le dita questa melodia.........la più mozartiana che esista (almeno questa era l'opinione di Von Karajan...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joyiMb3fHFI

Bruja


----------



## @lex (25 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi è rimasta fra le dita questa melodia.........la più mozartiana che esista (almeno questa era l'opinione di Von Karajan...)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joyiMb3fHFI
> 
> Bruja


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D_gDIiVG0o

commuoviamoci un pò che è meglio......


----------



## notte (27 Ottobre 2007)

*non è lirica ma...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMQiXrk33_4


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

notte ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMQiXrk33_4


ma è bella, commovente, emozionante... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








archi e pianoforte....


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

x chi c'è buonanotte....


----------



## notte (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> x chi c'è buonanotte....


A te.


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

oggi sono di particolare buonumore quindi...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ie9P3GABjEA
peccato per l'audio....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmEFfeYRWeI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4DzUcGQpO8


----------



## Bruja (27 Ottobre 2007)

*@lex*

Ricambio con il miglior basso cantante mai esistito.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_0N28eyk6U

Bruja


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ricambio con il miglior basso cantante mai esistito.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_0N28eyk6U
> 
> Bruja


gusto un pò passato ma....


----------



## Bruja (27 Ottobre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> gusto un pò passato ma....


Anche questo è passato ma..........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skaaJjffu14

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2EtFGKs8tM

Bruja


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Anche questo è passato ma..........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skaaJjffu14
> 
> ...


passato troppo in fretta forse, ma il gusto del canto è moderno almeno...
tecnica eccellente non è detto che per forza incontri il mio favore....


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

BRUJA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HO PERSO TUTTI I BRANI AUDIO/VIDEO/FILM DI LIRICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

uccidimi


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> BRUJA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HO PERSO TUTTI I BRANI AUDIO/VIDEO/FILM DI LIRICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> uccidimi


 
Scherzi, devi vivere e andarteli a recuperare su youtube o dovunque si trovino!!!
Ma come mai li hai persi, hai dovuto fare delle cancellazioni strategiche o eri proprio in palla??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Va beh.... se ti servono pezzi particolari, strani o non rintracciabili fai un fischio che vedo cosa si può fare...
Però se proprio insisti il primo brano che devi recuperare è questo.....
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=_NIqNmVtCAc














Bruja


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

per fortuna c'è you tube, ma io avevo scaricato credo quasi mille mp3 e video da emule che non ci sono su youtube........
grazie......appropriato.......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> per fortuna c'è you tube, ma io avevo scaricato credo quasi mille mp3 e video da emule che non ci sono su youtube........
> grazie......appropriato.......


Avrebbe potuto andar peggio ...avresti potuto averli pagati ...


----------



## @lex (13 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Avrebbe potuto andar peggio ...avresti potuto averli pagati ...


e questo dovrebbe farmi sentire meglio?  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















come consolatrice sei una chiavica lasciatelo dire


----------



## Bruja (15 Novembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> e questo dovrebbe farmi sentire meglio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh il realismo è sempre un po' chiavica!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

finalmente qualcuno ha deciso di metterlo su you tube....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjxA2QGBYXo

















solo x questo momento valeva la pena di esserci all'inaugurazione della nuova Scala


----------



## Bruja (17 Novembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> finalmente qualcuno ha deciso di metterlo su you tube....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjxA2QGBYXo
> 
> ...


 

Decisamente brava.... come in altre arie.... ma anche lei nell'aria della Regina della Notte non riesce a superare la Deutekom. Credo che che in quella precisa aria e in quella registrazione che tu conosci ci fosse la mano della Dea dell'arte come c'è stata in molte rappresentazione magiche della Callas!!
Ciao bambinello  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## @lex (17 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Decisamente brava.... come in altre arie.... ma anche lei nell'aria della Regina della Notte non riesce a superare la Deutekom. Credo che che in quella precisa aria e in quella registrazione che tu conosci ci fosse la mano della Dea dell'arte come c'è stata in molte rappresentazione magiche della Callas!!
> Ciao bambinello
> 
> 
> ...


ho saputo che prossimamente o da poco ha cantato il flauto come pamina...che abbia già perso i fa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












devo riscaricarmi il dvd di londra......*per me* reperto storico della parte 

	
	
		
		
	


	




saluti mammetta (con accento lumbard)


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Novembre 2007)

Io impazzisco per l'aria della Regina della Notte... L'ascolterei continuamente....


----------



## @lex (17 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io impazzisco per l'aria della Regina della Notte... L'ascolterei continuamente....


la prima o la seconda aria?


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> la prima o la seconda aria?


Questa:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqBW_9OjhlA&feature=related
Considera che non so nulla di musica classica, anzi, se mi consigliate qualcosa vorrei avvicinarmi e conoscerla meglio....


----------



## @lex (17 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Questa:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqBW_9OjhlA&feature=related
> Considera che non so nulla di musica classica, anzi, se mi consigliate qualcosa vorrei avvicinarmi e conoscerla meglio....


mmmmmmm luciana serra non mi piace manco un pò...ti posto queste...
sono tutte e 2 le arie della regina...ascolta anche l'altra aria che per molti versi a me piace di più...e soprattutto questa cantante (che poi è la stessa dell'aria che ho postato ieri)ne fa una'interpretazione da grande attrice per me...accattivante

prima aria:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EUOmdxo2jE
seconda aria
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvuKxL4LOqc


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Novembre 2007)

Alex belle... Davvero lei è grande anche come attrice...
Quando andiamo a teatro?


----------



## Bruja (17 Novembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> mmmmmmm luciana serra non mi piace manco un pò...ti posto queste...
> sono tutte e 2 le arie della regina...ascolta anche l'altra aria che per molti versi a me piace di più...e soprattutto questa cantante (che poi è la stessa dell'aria che ho postato ieri)ne fa una'interpretazione da grande attrice per me...accattivante
> 
> prima aria:
> ...


Non hai torto, sono brave.... mi spiace solo che l'incisione storica........quella che è negli annali della lirica della Deutekom non sia in youtube...
Comunque io credo che questa sia subito a ruota............

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNEOl4bcfkc&feature=related

Bruja


----------



## Bruja (17 Novembre 2007)

*@lex*

Hahahahahahahah............... ma questa non l'hai mai sentita?????
E' spaziale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  E' una ricca americana dei primi del '900  che si era messa in testa di cantare a tutti i costi..... ha comprato una sala di incisione, un piccolo teatro ed una piccola filarmonica......... e cantava (gulp) cantava (sob) cantava (gasp) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## @lex (18 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hahahahahahahah............... ma questa non l'hai mai sentita?????
> E' spaziale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! E' una ricca americana dei primi del '900 che si era messa in testa di cantare a tutti i costi..... ha comprato una sala di incisione, un piccolo teatro ed una piccola filarmonica......... e cantava (gulp) cantava (sob) cantava (gasp) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


bruja non hai messo il link...non è che ti riferisci a Florence Foster Jenkins, cioè costei?
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=1cWwA7Czi1E


----------



## Bruja (18 Novembre 2007)

*Oooooooooooops*



@lex ha detto:


> bruja non hai messo il link...non è che ti riferisci a Florence Foster Jenkins, cioè costei?
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=1cWwA7Czi1E


 
Sì, scusa è proprio lei...... ha inciso una "Regina della Notte" da tregenda!!!!  Per tacere di altre sue incisioni da brivido.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## @lex (18 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sì, scusa è proprio lei...... ha inciso una "Regina della Notte" da tregenda!!!! Per tacere di altre sue incisioni da brivido....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma la presenza scenica di Mary Lynn è inarrivabile no?
http://video.google.it/videoplay?docid=2226931573733049863

forse l'avevo già postato ma un refresh non fa mai male...


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Novembre 2007)

Buongiorno amanti della lirica!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (18 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Buongiorno amanti della lirica!!!!!!!!!


buongiorno a te giusy!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://video.google.it/videoplay?do...=23&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0
ascolta questo.......


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> buongiorno a te giusy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://video.google.it/videoplay?do...=23&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0
> ascolta questo.......


Da brivido alex.....


----------



## @lex (18 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Da brivido alex.....


già...se ti interessa ti segnalerò altri brani..se hai emule potrai anche scaricarli....


----------



## Bruja (18 Novembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> già...se ti interessa ti segnalerò altri brani..se hai emule potrai anche scaricarli....


Ecco bravo, ma se sono come l'ultimo, segnalali pure ma ignorami.... a me un'altra segnalazione come quella e mi serve uno strizzacervelli e due valium!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## @lex (18 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ecco bravo, ma se sono come l'ultimo, segnalali pure ma ignorami.... a me un'altra segnalazione come quella e mi serve uno strizzacervelli e due valium!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la mary? c'è n'è un repertorio....


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Novembre 2007)

ALEEEEEEEEEEXX!!!!
Ciao!


----------



## @lex (18 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> ALEEEEEEEEEEXX!!!!
> Ciao!


CIAOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## @lex (23 Novembre 2007)

bruja, a te piace?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFvpBjlVu7o


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> bruja, a te piace?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFvpBjlVu7o


Premetto che Rosina è stata scritta per un mezzo coloratura e quello ritengo il meglio per questa parte, ma se soprano deve essere ....... beh che sia una Sills, non aggiungo altro!
Ho risposto alla tua domanda o devo farti la scheda tecnica di questa cantante? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## @lex (23 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Premetto che Rosina è stata scritta per un mezzo coloratura e quello ritengo il meglio per questa parte, ma se soprano deve essere ....... beh che sia una Sills, non aggiungo altro!
> Ho risposto alla tua domanda o devo farti la scheda tecnica di questa cantante?
> 
> 
> ...


nono sono d'accordo Sills forever....deduco che non ti è piaciuta....anche a me non ha convinto....peccato


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> nono sono d'accordo Sills forever....deduco che non ti è piaciuta....anche a me non ha convinto....peccato


 
Peccato?.... Ma meno male, significa che non ci facciamo stare bene quello che non è come dovrebbe....
Bruja


----------



## @lex (23 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Peccato?.... Ma meno male, significa che non ci facciamo stare bene quello che non è come dovrebbe....
> Bruja


peccato perchè da un coloratura di primo piano (e lei lo è) mi aspetto altro.....variazioni fatte meglio e soprattuto con più fantasia.....


----------



## Bruja (24 Novembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> peccato perchè da un coloratura di primo piano (e lei lo è) mi aspetto altro.....variazioni fatte meglio e soprattuto con più fantasia.....


 
Quindi.... non è come dovrebbe..... confermo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Qualche pigolata in meno e qualche appoggio più saldo non avrebbero certo guastato!
Bruja


----------



## @lex (1 Dicembre 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c4lk2-T_K8

SVEGLIATEME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (1 Dicembre 2007)

*????*



@lex ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c4lk2-T_K8
> 
> SVEGLIATEME!!!!!!!!!


 
E perchè, con un simile pathos cos'altro vai cercando???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## @lex (1 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E perchè, con un simile pathos cos'altro vai cercando????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a natale alla badessa regalo un cilicio di diamanti e a te un sonaglio di piombo....


----------



## Bruja (1 Dicembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> a natale alla badessa regalo un cilicio di diamanti e a te un sonaglio di piombo....


Che mecenate sibarita....!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Comunque il sonaglio con il piombo è perfetto così anzichè farlo vibrare sulla coda lo uso come una "mazza ferrata"...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## @lex (1 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che mecenate sibarita....!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
































almeno farai più fatica...........tiè.........


----------



## Bruja (2 Dicembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> almeno farai più fatica...........tiè.........


A maggior fatica miglior risultato..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## @lex (3 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> A maggior fatica miglior risultato.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


con te sono quasi sempre d'accordo


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2007)

qualche tempo fa avevo descritto questa serata memorabile, posto due pezzi di questa famosa Norma, dove anche la natura sembrava volesse partecipare....

























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIQQv39dcNE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L60Ds1TMSUo


----------



## @lex (11 Dicembre 2007)

ho ripescato questa traviata di salisburgo.....difetti ok.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma una regia bellissima...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jrq6xdVwdf8&feature=related


----------



## @lex (11 Dicembre 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPwDDTYLddA&feature=related


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPwDDTYLddA&feature=related


 
Oroginale la regia..... ma la voce pur doviziosa .... è lasciata a briglia sciolta.
Credo che questa sia, senza scomodare la Divina, di ottima "scuola" e dovrebbe essere studiata .....
Bruja

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=il6rE-Ceyo8

e già che ci sono

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=X0S5JR5akqw



p.s. Se il medico riscontrasse il batterio, nulla di grave, oggi esiste un antibiotico in grado di debellarlo e scongiurare l'ulcera, ed in più pare sia reperibile anche un vaccino.
Auguri


----------



## MariLea (12 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Oroginale la regia..... ma la voce pur doviziosa .... è lasciata a briglia sciolta.
> Credo che questa sia, senza scomodare la Divina, di ottima "scuola" e dovrebbe essere studiata .....
> Bruja
> 
> ...


No no Brù, basta che la smette di ascoltare certa altra musica...
e gli passa il mal di stomaco  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ciao belli!


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> No no Brù, basta che la smette di ascoltare certa altra musica...
> e gli passa il mal di stomaco
> 
> 
> ...


Che oggi strisci alla grande l'ho già detto vero??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## @lex (13 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Oroginale la regia..... ma la voce pur doviziosa .... è lasciata a briglia sciolta.
> Credo che questa sia, senza scomodare la Divina, di ottima "scuola" e dovrebbe essere studiata .....
> Bruja
> 
> ...




















mia madre l'ha avuto e ci ha messo tre anni e 4 cicli di terapia antibiotica per debellarlo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












grazie per gli auguri....


----------



## Bruja (17 Dicembre 2007)

*@lex*

E' da poco in youtube.... una vera primizia di un timbro ineguagliabile nel suo momento migliore.... peccato il video, ma ça va...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=88MDo0XzwaU

Bruja


----------



## @lex (17 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' da poco in youtube.... una vera primizia di un timbro ineguagliabile nel suo momento migliore.... peccato il video, ma ça va...
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=88MDo0XzwaU
> 
> Bruja


bruja a me viene solo una rabbia ogni volta che la sento in stato di grazia (perfino gli acuti e i forti mi piacciono... belli! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 :balloon

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ....se dovessi mai incontrarla l'istinto sarebbe solo quello di prendere a calci quel suo culone!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Grazie


----------



## @lex (21 Dicembre 2007)

*bruja*

per caso hai riconosciuto chi è che canta "casta diva" nella pubblicità del profumo di Jean Paul Gaultier?


----------



## Bruja (23 Dicembre 2007)

*@lex*

Ho provato a cercare ma non ho trovat una voce simile nel panoroam lirico conosciuto, direi però che non sia proprio una voce eccellente, ha qualche sfilacciamento e sembra quasi una cantante leggera molto dotata e prestata alla parte.... è rivelatorio il suo leggero crooning tipico dei cantanti di musica leggera: oppure è una cantante lirica che non è "costata moltissimo"-......!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Intanto prova ad ascoltare questa cantante poco conosciuta... 

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=27VrqL3Hqps&feature=related

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=jQEqHypZDLk&feature=related

Sono della stessa opera, il Devereux, ma puoi ascoltarla anche in altri pezzi.
Non è un fulmine di guerra ma almeno non vuole "far vedere" che sa cantare, fa parte di quelle che cantano, semplicemente.......
Bruja


----------



## @lex (18 Gennaio 2008)

*Bruja*

che ne pensi?
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=WiCRnTaS3bc

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=u3pKB_xRFC0


----------



## Bruja (19 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> che ne pensi?
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=WiCRnTaS3bc
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=u3pKB_xRFC0


 
La tecnica ed i fiati sono notevolissimi, la voce si sa, è un po' aguzza e non proprio vellutata, l'emissione però è esemplare, picchiettati e filature perfette.... ma non è l'eccellenza in questo ruolo. Beverly è una professionista strepitosa, ma purtroppo per lei, non ha una voce ed un timbro all'altezza della sua bravura. Comunque esecuzione più che apprezzabile. 
Tanto lo sai anche tu che la Regina delle Notte ha avuto molte grandi soprano e vari tipi di esecuzione... ne avevamo già poarlato.
Bruja


----------



## @lex (19 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> La tecnica ed i fiati sono notevolissimi, la voce si sa, è un po' aguzza e non proprio vellutata, l'emissione però è esemplare, picchiettati e filature perfette.... ma non è l'eccellenza in questo ruolo. Beverly è una professionista strepitosa, ma purtroppo per lei, non ha una voce ed un timbro all'altezza della sua bravura. Comunque esecuzione più che apprezzabile.
> Tanto lo sai anche tu che la Regina delle Notte ha avuto molte grandi soprano e vari tipi di esecuzione... ne avevamo già poarlato.
> Bruja


a me sembra da segnalare per il controllo eccellente della voce, che per lei è sempre stato un problema. sempre risolto in maniera più che brillante e con maestria...


----------



## Bruja (19 Gennaio 2008)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> a me sembra da segnalare per il controllo eccellente della voce, che per lei è sempre stato un problema. sempre risolto in maniera più che brillante e con maestria...


 
Il controllo dici, sì è stato un suo problema, ma direi che avanti nella carriera la sua tecnica le abbia spesso permesso di superare l'ostacolo.  E' da dire che quella che veniva definita, a torto a mio avviso, una voce di carta velina (non avevano ancora sentito la Battle) era però governata con abilità e verve.  
Io trovo che in certi punti i suoi fiati abbiano un chè di soffocato ad onta di un'ottima respirazione generale, ma non ne faccio un problema.... c'è stato quel colosso della Marilyn Horne che faceva "sentire" chiaramente tutte le prese di fiato e la cosa non disturbava più di tanto. Personalmente ritengo tuttavia che chi riesca a NON far sentire la presa di fiato (o attimo della respirazione) e il cambio di registro, nel senso che il suono slitti omogeneamente, sia già di per sè di alta scuola. Ne nomino una fra le altre.... Kiri Te Kanawa.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2008)

*Pupi*

sentite sta Talpa...lo so, voi preferite altro tipo di vocalità...ma non potevo fare a meno di offrivervela.

Questo Micio avrebbe voluto fare da grande. 

	
	
		
		
	


	







http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=RyndHhDp5sQ&feature=related


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=v_7eBdHYsjs&NR=1



ecco, e con questi sono sistemata.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2008)

*pimpa*



Bruja ha detto:


> Il controllo dici, sì è stato un suo problema, ma direi che avanti nella carriera la sua tecnica le abbia spesso permesso di superare l'ostacolo. E' da dire che quella che veniva definita, a torto a mio avviso, una voce di carta velina (non avevano ancora sentito la Battle) era però governata con abilità e verve.
> Io trovo che in certi punti i suoi fiati abbiano un chè di soffocato ad onta di un'ottima respirazione generale, ma non ne faccio un problema.... c'è stato quel colosso della Marilyn Horne che faceva "sentire" chiaramente tutte le prese di fiato e la cosa non disturbava più di tanto. Personalmente ritengo tuttavia che chi riesca a NON far sentire la presa di fiato (o attimo della respirazione) e il cambio di registro, nel senso che il suono slitti omogeneamente, sia già di per sè di alta scuola. Ne nomino una fra le altre.... Kiri Te Kanawa.
> Bruja


 

In Oro si deve scrivere!


----------



## Bruja (20 Gennaio 2008)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> In Oro si deve scrivere!


 
La solita perfezionista!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

p.s. A proposito, la Talpa, canta un po' "indietro" ma ...... se c'è di meglio c'è anche molto di peggio!


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> La solita perfezionista!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
è o vero.


Bruja , dici che non è voluto?


----------



## @lex (20 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> In Oro si deve scrivere!


come giàti dissi, non mi piace...lei si che ha una voce da carta velina....


----------



## Bruja (20 Gennaio 2008)

*Micio...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> è o vero.
> 
> 
> Bruja , dici che non è voluto?


 
Visate le ultime risultanze degli attuali conservatori.... non dico proprio più niente! Mi appello al 5° emendamento!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja

p.s.  Comunque li lascio un link in cui puoi (in basso) avere dei campioni di ascolto di un minuto (è abbastanza) di un cd di canzoni della Kiri.... c'è un Summertime da leggenda e tanto, ma tanto d'altro che può interessare anche chi non è appassionato solo di lirica!  Il costo è accessibilissimo, io l'ho preso e lo ascolto spesso con grande piacere....  

http://www.amazon.com/Kiri-Te-Kanawa/dp/B00005O83O


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2008)

> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > come giàti dissi, non mi piace...lei si che ha una voce da *carta velina....*
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Visate le ultime risultanze degli attuali conservatori.... non dico proprio più niente! Mi appello al 5° emendamento!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


lasciamo perdere i conservatori e i baronetti dello stesso.



grazie per summertime


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Visate le ultime risultanze degli attuali conservatori.... non dico proprio più niente! Mi appello al 5° emendamento!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi da un errore..ma mò vedo se riesco a trovarlo in rete...


----------



## Bruja (20 Gennaio 2008)

*Probabilmente....*



@lex ha detto:


> come giàti dissi, non mi piace...lei si che ha una voce da carta velina....


 

... è il timbro che non ti piace forse ma sulla carta velina, non saprei che dirti, il fatto è che "canta" bene, e in giro c'è altro che la carta velina, spesso è carta vetrata OO.... Parlo, tanto per citarne una, di quella Battle strapompata e passata per vocalista sopraffina... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Stendo poi un vero velo pietoso sulla vocalità stridente della Sumni Jo; oggi una autentica capacità di eseguire le agilità di forza di un Rossini non la ritrovo se non in alcuni brani della Bartoli.... Cantare Mozart è una cosa, lui faceva riposare le voci, cantare Rossini, beh ce ne passa, pensa ai suoi concertati... non per nulla detestava le voci acute e aguzze e chiamava i do di petto di certi tenori contraltini urli da cappone. 
Però come sempre il giudizio sovrano è quello personale, e posso dirti che per certe cantanti ritenute assolutamente di priomo piano non spencerei un cent per comprare i loro cd.... quindi non entro nel merito perchp nella lirica conta molto amche il proprio senso dell'armonia, della melodia e del personale "gusto" di un "colore" di voce...   Rasento il blasfemo.... la Tebaldi ha una voce magnifica, una buona tecnica ed un repertorio fatto apposta per valorizzarla.  Meriti innegabili, ciononostante quando l'ascolto, dopo un paio di brani, mi viene quel senso di noia
che prende quando senti un canto bello, ben eseguito ma che mi comunica pochino. La sensazione è che il suo sia uno stupendo "canto sdraiato"  se mi passi il termine.
E' un mio limite sia chiaro.... ma questo è quanto... ecco perchè capisco benissimo che ottimi artisti possano comunque non godere della preferenza di tutti.
Bruja
Bruja


----------



## @lex (20 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> > lo ricordo che non ti piace ma addirittura ...velina...dai...
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Bruja (20 Gennaio 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi da un errore..ma mò vedo se riesco a trovarlo in rete...


 
Attento che io quando lo apro (listen) viene una seconda videata uguale e bisogna attendere qualche secondo.... poi non saprei dire, ho riprovato e l'ascolto c'è.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (20 Gennaio 2008)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > la voce è piccola piccola....
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2008)

> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ... è il timbro che non ti piace forse ma sulla carta velina, non saprei che dirti, il fatto è che "canta" bene, e in giro c'è altro che la carta velina, spesso è carta vetrata OO.... Parlo, tanto per citarne una, di quella Battle
> ...


----------



## @lex (20 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> > da cappone
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Bruja (21 Gennaio 2008)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > si, e beverly sills è una di queste appunto....
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > si, e beverly sills è una di queste appunto....
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Te le dò io le voci da teatro.......
> ...


----------



## Bruja (23 Gennaio 2008)

*Miciolidia*

Quel "sistemata" sembra frutto di minacce... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Coraggio per l'arte bisogna pur soffrire!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Bruja (30 Gennaio 2008)

*@lex e Micio...*

Volevo rendervi partecipi, mentre scrivo mi sto guardando il Rigoletto su Sky Classica con Pavarotti e la Gruberova diretti da Chailly...al loro meglio.... 
Bruja


----------



## @lex (1 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Volevo rendervi partecipi, mentre scrivo mi sto guardando il Rigoletto su Sky Classica con Pavarotti e la Gruberova diretti da Chailly...al loro meglio....
> Bruja


quello con wixell rigoletto che sembra un film? mi sembra fu passato sulla rai quando fu prodotto.... ho visto qualche spezzone su you tube, se è questo....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyYnZeex2xA


----------



## Bruja (2 Febbraio 2008)

*No*



@lex ha detto:


> quello con wixell rigoletto che sembra un film? mi sembra fu passato sulla rai quando fu prodotto.... ho visto qualche spezzone su you tube, se è questo....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyYnZeex2xA


Mi pare che fosse quello con Pons... che in effetti non è proprio impeccabile, ma l'insieme è di grande qualità.
Bruja


----------



## @lex (2 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi pare che fosse quello con Pons... che in effetti non è proprio impeccabile, ma l'insieme è di grande qualità.
> Bruja


mi spiace gallinella, ma stavolta hai toppato, la registrazione con chailly del rigoletto Gruberova-Pavarotti è con Wixell...........ho studiato...
c'e in questo rigoletto-film la scena di "Tutte le feste al tempio" con Gruberova in un letto a baldacchino con i capelli tutti arruffati e tutta sofferente....sembra un quadro preraffaellita....


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmEFfeYRWeI

me pare appropriato


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn-Kej4YN9o


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

e sto a scherzà................


----------



## Bruja (5 Febbraio 2008)

*Orpo....*



@lex ha detto:


> mi spiace gallinella, ma stavolta hai toppato, la registrazione con chailly del rigoletto Gruberova-Pavarotti è con Wixell...........ho studiato...
> c'e in questo rigoletto-film la scena di "Tutte le feste al tempio" con Gruberova in un letto a baldacchino con i capelli tutti arruffati e tutta sofferente....sembra un quadro preraffaellita....


Allora..... mi spiace davvero, è lui in effetti, ho confuso un'altra registrazione "non convenzionale" e se fosse stato Pons lo avrei sopportato, ma da Wixell mi aspettavo di meglio....  perchè è stato molto meglio..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Allora..... mi spiace davvero, è lui in effetti, ho confuso un'altra registrazione "non convenzionale" e se fosse stato Pons lo avrei sopportato, ma da Wixell mi aspettavo di meglio.... perchè è stato molto meglio.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si, in questgo rigoletto il pava e la gruby (non mi piace moltissimo in genere ma qui si) sono quelli da notare....troppo sopra le righe....


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2008)

*pimpi*

sto ascoltando un *quartetto di Puccini* , l'unico che ha scritto, che è una roba a dir poco meravigliosa.

non conosco manco la tonalità, appena la trovo ve la indico. ma forse lo conoscete meglio di me.




ps. E come si sente che il maestro Morricone ha attinto a piene mani al tipo di scrittura strumentale..


----------



## Bruja (10 Febbraio 2008)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> sto ascoltando un *quartetto di Puccini* , l'unico che ha scritto, che è una roba a dir poco meravigliosa.
> 
> non conosco manco la tonalità, appena la trovo ve la indico. ma forse lo conoscete meglio di me.
> 
> ...


 
Sei in sollucchero vero???  Immagino ti riferisca al "quartetto in Re"... 
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei in sollucchero vero???  Immagino ti riferisca al "quartetto in Re"...
> Bruja


eccola qui...tanata subito....mia cara...sai che dico ...che è un piacere talmente forte che non puo' non coivolgerti fisicamente.


----------



## Bruja (11 Febbraio 2008)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> eccola qui...tanata subito....mia cara...sai che dico ...che è un piacere talmente forte che non puo' non coivolgerti fisicamente.


I nostri operisti, e Puccini è uno dei tanti, hanno scritto musica di vario genere, sovente poco conosciuta, ma non per questo meno apprezzabile.... 
Bruja


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Marzo 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2Mke06Dm-4

bruja tu che ne pensi?
Un pò manierata, ma Ottima!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















forse aiutata da un'acustica eccellente?


----------



## Bruja (11 Marzo 2008)

Ottima intrerpretazione ma farei delle precisazioni:

- eccellenti fiati
- dizione un po' querula
- acuti pieni (qualcuno un po' lanciato e non tenuto)
- ottima emissione e perfette le note emesse in "aspirazione"

tuttavia credo abbia un repertorio più congeniale... forse verista.

Ascoltala in questo "scalino ostico" del verismo, la trovo davvero eccellente!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=JEGkQMn2P5k&feature=related

Bruja


----------



## Old Italia1 (12 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ottima intrerpretazione ma farei delle precisazioni:
> 
> - eccellenti fiati
> - dizione un po' querula
> ...


molto brava....
si, non tiene molto gli acuti, ma sono molto ben emessi (intendo in Traviata, non nel pezzo che hai postato tu, che non riesco a farmi piacere...il verismo non lo sopporto....)


----------



## Bruja (12 Marzo 2008)

*va beh..*



Italia1 ha detto:


> molto brava....
> si, non tiene molto gli acuti, ma sono molto ben emessi (intendo in Traviata, non nel pezzo che hai postato tu, che non riesco a farmi piacere...il verismo non lo sopporto....)


 
Non è che si può valutare solo il repertorio che ci piace  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e parli con una che si fermerebbe al primo Verdi, con predilezione per i precedenti...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque è una buonissima professionista.
Bruja


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Dicembre 2008)

*Bruja*

visto che sei on line...che ne pensi?
nemmeno la conoscevo...sono abbastanza a bocca aperta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=mf0GNcyhaPQ


----------



## Old giobbe (24 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> visto che sei on line...che ne pensi?
> nemmeno la conoscevo...sono abbastanza a bocca aperta...
> 
> 
> ...



A me sembra un po' in sovrappeso.







Chiedo scusa...


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> A me sembra un po' in sovrappeso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (24 Dicembre 2008)

*?????????*



Italia1 ha detto:


> visto che sei on line...che ne pensi?
> nemmeno la conoscevo...sono abbastanza a bocca aperta...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non la conoscevi????
Scherzi!!!!
Quella é la unica e sola che negli anni '50 poteva cantare una Norma, un'Aida, una Leonora che fosse al livello della Callas.
Purtroppo haavuto per motivi di salute una carriera troppo corta.

Ascoltata qui, sono opere rare ma non ha rivali:
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=pdOldFH4NSU
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=6Sm_GsUUUQg

Benedetta la possibilità di registrare queste voci... 
Bruja


----------



## Old Italia1 (24 Dicembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non la conoscevi????
> Scherzi!!!!
> Quella é la unica e sola che negli anni '50 poteva cantare una Norma, un'Aida, una Leonora che fosse al livello della Callas.
> Purtroppo haavuto per motivi di salute una carriera troppo corta.
> ...


lassa sta'!
sto cercando forsennatamente un suo trovatore (che è in vendita) con Bergonzi ma in rete non c'è niente. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








mi sono documentato. è lei che fa la parte di leonora in "Senso"


----------



## Old dolcenera (28 Dicembre 2008)

Gran voce, ma... quanti portamenti, aiuto!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Dicembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Gran voce, ma... quanti portamenti, aiuto!!!


Portamenti? e dove li senti' io sento solo emissione perfetta...
poi cosa intendi per portamenti?


----------



## Old dolcenera (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Portamenti? e dove li senti' io sento solo emissione perfetta...
> poi cosa intendi per portamenti?


 
Parliamo della Cerquetti, vero? Detto che è stata una voce importante e che ascoltando gli altri links si capisce che aveva un'intonazione mirabile e che non aveva problemi nel prendere acuti pulitissimi (Oberon), mi riferisco all'alscolto di "Casta diva". Il portamento è quel piccolo o grande glissando, solitamente ascendente ma anche discendente, che il cantante o lo strumentista ad arco alle volte fanno prima di raggiungere una nota o per legare due note, anche lontane. In pratica si attacca una nota "da sotto" o "arrivandoci", ovvero "sporcando" l'intonazione e toccando note cofinanti o interne all'intervallo tra due note che si vogliono legare ed evitando così di prendere la nota pura e intonata. A scopo espressivo e in certo repertorio è indice di personalità e di caratterizzazione, ma quando non è scritta dal compositore (con una specifica legatura o con abbreviazioni) è considerata di cattivo gusto o quantomeno retrò.


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Parliamo della Cerquetti, vero? Detto che è stata una voce importante e che ascoltando gli altri links si capisce che aveva un'intonazione mirabile e che non aveva problemi nel prendere acuti pulitissimi (Oberon), mi riferisco all'alscolto di "Casta diva". Il portamento è quel piccolo o grande glissando, solitamente ascendente ma anche discendente, che il cantante o lo strumentista ad arco alle volte fanno prima di raggiungere una nota o per legare due note, anche lontane. In pratica si attacca una nota "da sotto" o "arrivandoci", ovvero "sporcando" l'intonazione e toccando note cofinanti o interne all'intervallo tra due note che si vogliono legare ed evitando così di prendere la nota pura e intonata. A scopo espressivo e in certo repertorio è indice di personalità e di caratterizzazione, ma quando non è scritta dal compositore (con una specifica legatura o con abbreviazioni) è considerata di cattivo gusto o quantomeno retrò.


ok..sapresti indicarmi esattamente (minuti e secondi) dove lo senti? a me non pare nulla di simile ma magari non riesco a sentire bene...


----------



## Old dolcenera (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok..sapresti indicarmi esattamente (minuti e secondi) dove lo senti? a me non pare nulla di simile ma magari non riesco a sentire bene...


Prendi la prima nota, a 1.37. é presa "da sotto", non è un LA pulito ma viene dal sol... lo senti.
poi, a 1.48-1.50 sulla sillaba DI di diva, senti che ci sono due note? lo senti che le frequenze del sol sporcano il la di DI-va? e ancora, sulla stessa sillaba DI, prima di scendere al VA (sul fa) la senti la scivolata discendente DIIIIVA? e il CHE (preso centrato all'attacco) sul re alto a 1.55, senti che dopo il gruppetto la-si-la-sol-la arriva al re "sporcandolo"?
e così via...
Sono stilemi del tutto arbitrari.


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Prendi la prima nota, a 1.37. é presa "da sotto", non è un LA pulito ma viene dal sol... lo senti.
> poi, a 1.48-1.50 sulla sillaba DI di diva, senti che ci sono due note? lo senti che le frequenze del sol sporcano il la di DI-va? e ancora, sulla stessa sillaba DI, prima di scendere al VA (sul fa) la senti la scivolata discendente DIIIIVA? e il CHE (preso centrato all'attacco) sul re alto a 1.55, senti che dopo il gruppetto la-si-la-sol-la arriva al re "sporcandolo"?
> e così via...
> Sono stilemi del tutto arbitrari.


oh madonnina santa...chissà come la cantava Giuditta Pasta allora...
trovo questa esecuzione mirabile, anzi mirabilissima..
ascoltati questa...a questo punto credo se fossi stata in platea le avresti dato una revolverata alla gola.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fE4sV80Fm4


----------



## Old dolcenera (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> oh madonnina santa...chissà come la cantava Giuditta Pasta allora...
> trovo questa esecuzione mirabile, anzi mirabilissima..
> ascoltati questa...a questo punto credo se fossi stata in platea le avresti dato una revolverata alla gola..
> 
> ...


 
No, me la sarei goduta un sacco. La signora in questione sa con precisione cosa fare con ogni singola nota o fiato, nonostante non sia più giovanissima. Tutte grandissime interpreti. Tu mi hai chiesto di farti l'esempio tecnico di cosa sia un portamento e di dove sia nel file. Il fatto che dal punto di vista interpretativo il portamento sia criticabile non pregiudica il piacere di ascoltare queste voci. Che poi personalmente preferisca un modo di cantare più "puro", questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> No, me la sarei goduta un sacco. La signora in questione sa con precisione cosa fare con ogni singola nota o fiato, nonostante non sia più giovanissima. Tutte grandissime interpreti. Tu mi hai chiesto di farti l'esempio tecnico di cosa sia un portamento e di dove sia nel file. Il fatto che dal punto di vista interpretativo il portamento sia criticabile non pregiudica il piacere di ascoltare queste voci. Che poi personalmente preferisca un modo di cantare più "puro", questo è un altro discorso.








ne ho ascoltate di caste dive...e seppur mi affidi al solo orecchio devo dire che l'esecuzione della Cerquetti mi pare una delle più pure..dimmi anche che quella di Monserrat Caballè è sporca e mi uccido (e a sentir mio le trovo simili, anche perchè trovo il timbro tra le due simile anche se la prima con uno spessore vocale più marcato)...quella della Gruberova la trovo orrenda e sporca..ma questo è il mio orecchio...


----------



## Old dolcenera (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ne ho ascoltate di caste dive...e seppur mi affidi al solo orecchio devo dire che l'esecuzione della Cerquetti mi pare una delle più pure..dimmi anche che quella di Monserrat Caballè è sporca e mi uccido (e a sentir mio le trovo simili, anche perchè trovo il timbro tra le due simile anche se la prima con uno spessore vocale più marcato)...quella della Gruberova la trovo orrenda e sporca..ma questo è il mio orecchio...


 
La Caballè è semplicemente intoccabile da quanto è grande. Capisco cosa intendi in generale con "purezza" dell'esecuzione. Però non puoi definire Edita orrenda e sporca, mai, seppur criticabile. Esagerato, quando dici che ti uccidi, sei proprio un melomane... Occhio che se ti leggono i fan della Gruberova ci pensano loro! 










Buona giornata,
baci e abbasso quel caprone di Allevi ora e sempre!


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> La Caballè è semplicemente intoccabile da quanto è grande. Capisco cosa intendi in generale con "purezza" dell'esecuzione. Però non puoi definire Edita orrenda e sporca, mai, seppur criticabile. Esagerato, quando dici che ti uccidi, sei proprio un melomane... Occhio che se ti leggono i fan della Gruberova ci pensano loro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guarda che apprezzo la Gruberova che trovo una Grandissima..ma quello che canta lei non è Norma (a mio parere), infatti trovo ad esempio in questo pezzo (che avevo già postato) un insieme di trovate geniali anche se non proprio convenzionali  

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG4Lc114q5Y
caprone Allevi..esagerata!


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

*dolcenera*

non per essere polemico e scassamaroni, ma sul serio per "imparare"...
Potresti postarmi una Casta Diva senza quei portamenti di cui parli così almeno posso fare un riscontro?
Grazie..


----------



## Old dolcenera (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non per essere polemico e scassamaroni, ma sul serio per "imparare"...
> Potresti postarmi una Casta Diva senza quei portamenti di cui parli così almeno posso fare un riscontro?
> Grazie..


La Devia.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxhL-toZuuc


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> La Devia.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxhL-toZuuc


ok...capito...però credo che sia molto più semplice cantare tutte le note e scandirle come fa la Devia non avendo un vocione da controllare come la Cerquetti e in un recital col pianoforte..... e non credo che mai la Devia si arrischierà di cantarla..leggevo però che oltre casta diva ha in repertorio i due duetti con adalgisa..mah!


----------



## Old dolcenera (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok...capito...però credo che sia molto più semplice cantare tutte le note e scandirle come fa la Devia non avendo un vocione da controllare come la Cerquetti e in un recital col pianoforte..... e non credo che mai la Devia si arrischierà di cantarla..leggevo però che oltre casta diva ha in repertorio i due duetti con adalgisa..mah!


 
Ho appena letto che la Devia canterà al concerto di capodanno in diretta dalla Fenice proprio Casta Diva...
Guardalo tu e poi fammi sapere, io ovviamente mi sintonizzo in eurovisione sui WIENER PHILARMONIKER in qualche altra rete di paese più civile, visto che la nostra tv italiana becera e provinciale non lo trasmette tutto in diretta...


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Ho appena letto che la Devia canterà al concerto di capodanno in diretta dalla Fenice proprio Casta Diva...
> Guardalo tu e poi fammi sapere, io ovviamente mi sintonizzo in eurovisione sui WIENER PHILARMONIKER in qualche altra rete di paese più civile, visto che la nostra tv italiana becera e provinciale non lo trasmette tutto in diretta...


porccc...non ho sky..parabola...niente di niente..sai se la fanno in diretta in streaming su internet (ovviamente gratis 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )
e poi io intendevo tutta l'opera non casta diva con un'orchestra...


----------



## Old dolcenera (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> porccc...non ho sky..parabola...niente di niente..sai se la fanno in diretta in streaming su internet (ovviamente gratis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prova a fare una ricerca con google, sicuramente in streaming su qualche canale tedesco o svizzero lo trovi. altrimenti mi farai sapere come vanno i lagunari...


----------



## Old dolcenera (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e poi io intendevo tutta l'opera non casta diva con un'orchestra...


Capisco cosa intendi, ma tu mi hai chiesto una Casta diva e basta, per quanto riguarda il punto di vista tecnico...


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> prova a fare una ricerca con google, sicuramente in streaming su qualche canale tedesco o svizzero lo trovi. altrimenti mi farai sapere come vanno i lagunari...


avevo aggiunto una postilla al post che hai quotato.

provo a vedere in giro altrimenti su Operaclick sapranno dirmi o avranno già scrito qualcosa a riguardo...andrò a leggere


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Capisco cosa intendi, ma tu mi hai chiesto una Casta diva e basta, per quanto riguarda il punto di vista tecnico...


sisi, e la trovo entusiasmante ovviamente...se parliamo solo di casta diva...anche un soprano da operetta potrebbe anche cantarla in maniera decente...l'opera intera non credo...ma in effetti se l'ha fatto la Gruberova anche la Devia può provarci..


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Ho appena letto che la Devia canterà al concerto di capodanno in diretta dalla Fenice proprio Casta Diva...
> Guardalo tu e poi fammi sapere, io ovviamente mi sintonizzo in eurovisione sui WIENER PHILARMONIKER in qualche altra rete di paese più civile, visto che la nostra tv italiana becera e provinciale non lo trasmette tutto in diretta...


http://www.teatrolafenice.it/dettaglio_spettacolo.php?IDSpettacolo=226
ho appena letto il programma del concerto alla fenice.
il soprano sarà Barbara Frittoli...
opssss..ho sbagliato anno


----------



## Old dolcenera (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> http://www.teatrolafenice.it/dettaglio_spettacolo.php?IDSpettacolo=226
> ho appena letto il programma del concerto alla fenice.
> il soprano sarà Barbara Frittoli...
> opssss..ho sbagliato anno


INFATTI!!! ma cosa combini?
questo è il link giusto
http://www.teatrolafenice.it/dettaglio_spettacolo.php?IDSpettacolo=252


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> INFATTI!!! ma cosa combini?
> questo è il link giusto
> http://www.teatrolafenice.it/dettaglio_spettacolo.php?IDSpettacolo=252


Grazie...


----------



## Old dolcenera (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Grazie...


Questo invece è il programma dei Wiener...
http://www.wienerphilharmoniker.at/...de&cccpage=concerts_detail&set_z_concerts=648


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Gennaio 2009)

*dolcenera*

ho visto solo oggi il concerto della Fenice (bello, una direzione quasi impeccabile 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  -L'ouverture del guglielmo tell mi è piaciuta moltissimo, senza fracasso).
passando alla Devia..devo dire che la voce si sta ispessendo un pochettino e l'esecuzione è stata toccante...ma rimango della mia idea, non credo possa essere Norma...non credo si riesca ad incaxxare a dovere...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Gennaio 2009)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ho visto solo oggi il concerto della Fenice (bello, una direzione quasi impeccabile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OT: mi fa una tristezza vedere @lex cancellato....


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> OT: mi fa una tristezza vedere @lex cancellato....


OT...ti dirò...mi sono rotto anche di italia1....devo trovare un altro nick...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Gennaio 2009)

Italia1 ha detto:


> OT...ti dirò...mi sono rotto anche di italia1....devo trovare un altro nick...


alessandro
utente melomane


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> alessandro
> utente melomane


mmmmmm.qualcosa di più fantasioso....


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Gennaio 2009)

P.S. sul concerto: e come al solito il coro del Nabucco "Va' pensiero" mi fa scendere il latte alle ginocchia anche se appunto l'esecuzione è buona, senza il solito parappappà....2 palle comunque...


----------



## Old dolcenera (4 Gennaio 2009)

Italia1 ha detto:


> P.S. sul concerto: e come al solito il coro del Nabucco "Va' pensiero" mi fa scendere il latte alle ginocchia anche se appunto l'esecuzione è buona, senza il solito parappappà....2 palle comunque...


Concordo, ma il brano (con tutto il rispetto per Peppino) è la giusta corona di un concerto che, visto lo stato culturale dell'Italia, non può e non deve essere troppo colto (non sia mai!) ma deve comunque apparire nazional-popolare e quindi con una sfumatura italiota-leghista-becero-provinciale, caratteristiche di cui i nostri governanti sono paladini e difensori.
Io, con tutto il grandissimo rispetto per un grande musicista come *Prêtre*, non ho sentito una sola nota del concerto lagunare, mentre ho sentito in diretta tutte quelle dei Wiener, in mondovisione con 50 paesi (da noi in differita, giustamente, visto che siamo il fanalino di coda d'Europa). 
Credo che dobbiamo considerarci fortunati ad avere un puro genio e un grande spirito umanistico come Barenboim in territorio italiano. Vorrei ricordare a tutti i non conoscitori di questo grande artista, che ha fondato un'orchestra israeliano-palestinese, la West-Eastern Divan Orchestra.


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Gennaio 2009)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Concordo, ma il brano (con tutto il rispetto per Peppino) è la giusta corona di un concerto che, visto lo stato culturale dell'Italia, non può e non deve essere troppo colto (non sia mai!) ma deve comunque apparire nazional-popolare e quindi con una sfumatura italiota-leghista-becero-provinciale, caratteristiche di cui i nostri governanti sono paladini e difensori.
> Io, con tutto il grandissimo rispetto per un grande musicista come *Prêtre*, non ho sentito una sola nota del concerto lagunare, mentre ho sentito in diretta tutte quelle dei Wiener, in mondovisione con 50 paesi (da noi in differita, giustamente, visto che siamo il fanalino di coda d'Europa).
> Credo che dobbiamo considerarci fortunati ad avere un puro genio e un grande spirito umanistico come Barenboim in territorio italiano. Vorrei ricordare a tutti i non conoscitori di questo grande artista, che ha fondato un'orchestra israeliano-palestinese, la West-Eastern Divan Orchestra.


 durante i concerti ero in viaggio in macchina e ho sentito su radiotre (o radio 1 non ricordo bene) un paio di brani dei Wiener e poi non sono riuscito a sintonizzarmi più (forse la A4 sarà schermata boh)...ed erano tutti e due dei valzer di Strauss...francamente Strauss mi debilita se poi parliamo dei valzer mi manda in coma irreversibile..con tutto il rispetto per Barenboim...


----------



## Old dolcenera (11 Gennaio 2009)

Italia1 ha detto:


> durante i concerti ero in viaggio in macchina e ho sentito su radiotre (o radio 1 non ricordo bene) un paio di brani dei Wiener e poi non sono riuscito a sintonizzarmi più (forse la A4 sarà schermata boh)...ed erano tutti e due dei valzer di Strauss...francamente Strauss mi debilita se poi parliamo dei valzer mi manda in coma irreversibile..con tutto il rispetto per Barenboim...


E' chiaro che non sei un musicista, pazienza, non è una colpa, ma ti invito a schierarti con chi ne capisce, please! Non si parla di gusti, si parla di differenza di qualità, e da questo punto di vista non c'è il minimo dubbio.
Ecco l'articolo del sito degli operaklikki:

_Inops, potentem dum vult imitari, perit_. Ascoltando e vedendo il nostrano concerto di capodanno trasmesso in diretta dalla televisione italiana dalla Fenice di Venezia, in luogo del tradizionale Concerto di Capodanno dalla Sala d’oro degli Amici della Musica di Vienna, non può non venire in mente la favola della rana e del bue.

In questo caso la competizione fra la nostra rana ed il bue viennese, qui come nella favola di Fedro del tutto tetragono a coloro che cercano di imitarlo, non ha esiti altrettanto nefasti, ma si ammanta una buona dose di ridicolo.

Da qualche anno, infatti, ci interroghiamo sul senso di questa manifestazione, brutta e pedissequa imitazione del Concerto di Capodanno, imposta agli Italiani all’ora di pranzo, relegando in differita quello Viennese.

Introdotto da una avvilente pantomima, danzata sulle note del Barbiere di Siviglia, abbiamo avuto il solito sgraziato e mal assortito programma che vedeva alternarsi, senza alcun criterio, sinfonie, cori ed arie d’opera, note al colto all’inclita, incluso l’immancabile _Va’ pensiero_ buono per tutte le stagioni, quindi anche per gli auguri.

Non poteva mancare sul podio un grande nome come Georges Prêtre, giusto contrappunto a Daniel Barenboim, che dirige svogliatamente questa ennesima espressione di mediocre provincialismo italiano; stranamente, lo scorso anno, sul podio dei Filarmonici, ci parve molto più ispirato.

Ovviamente non ci sono state risparmiate miserande coreografie ambientate nelle sale del Palazzo di Schönbrunn. Scusate, _lapsus calami_, intendevamo dire ambientati fra le calli, palazzi e cortili di Venezia.

Per favore rendeteci la diretta Concerto di Capodanno da Vienna o almeno spiegateci il significato di tutto ciò!


----------



## Old Aleluja (11 Gennaio 2009)

dolcenera ha detto:


> E' chiaro che non sei un musicista, pazienza, non è una colpa, ma ti invito a schierarti con chi ne capisce, please! Non si parla di gusti, si parla di differenza di qualità, e da questo punto di vista non c'è il minimo dubbio.
> Ecco l'articolo del sito degli operaklikki:
> 
> _Inops, potentem dum vult imitari, perit_. Ascoltando e vedendo il nostrano concerto di capodanno trasmesso in diretta dalla televisione italiana dalla Fenice di Venezia, in luogo del tradizionale Concerto di Capodanno dalla Sala d’oro degli Amici della Musica di Vienna, non può non venire in mente la favola della rana e del bue.
> ...


quindi se a me fanno cacare i valzer di strauss, fossero anche eseguiti alla perfezione, con accorato trasporto e diretti più che magistralmente, dovrei cambiare gusti?
non credo proprio....


----------



## Old dolcenera (11 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> quindi se a me fanno cacare i valzer di strauss, fossero anche eseguiti alla perfezione, con accorato trasporto e diretti più che magistralmente, dovrei cambiare gusti?
> non credo proprio....


Ma hai letto quello che ho scritto? Ho detto che non si parla di gusti, solo di qualità. Ribadendo l'articolo riportato, il paragone tra i due eventi proprio non regge, pressapoco ci passa la differenza tra un serial tv e un film d'autore... facciamo la figura dei "vorrei ma non posso", della borsa taroccata del marocchino. Perchè devo sorbirmi un tarocco italiano quando il mondo si vede l'originale viennese in diretta? Dimmi cosa centra l'accozzaglia di brani del concerto di venezia e soprattutto il va pensiero col capodanno.
Per il resto, confermi le gravi lacune dell'istruzione italiana in materia di musica. Una persona con una discreta preparazione non si permetterebbe mai di dire che una musica d'autore fa cacare, anche perchè, anche se tu non senti, nei valzer straussiani ci sono delle raffinatezze di procedimenti armonici e una sapienza nella costruzione veramente notevoli.


----------



## Old Aleluja (11 Gennaio 2009)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Ma hai letto quello che ho scritto? Ho detto che non si parla di gusti, solo di qualità. Ribadendo l'articolo riportato, il paragone tra i due eventi proprio non regge, pressapoco ci passa la differenza tra un serial tv e un film d'autore... facciamo la figura dei "vorrei ma non posso", della borsa taroccata del marocchino. Perchè devo sorbirmi un tarocco italiano quando il mondo si vede l'originale viennese in diretta? Dimmi cosa centra l'accozzaglia di brani del concerto di venezia e soprattutto il va pensiero col capodanno.
> Per il resto, confermi le gravi lacune dell'istruzione italiana in materia di musica. Una persona con una discreta preparazione non si permetterebbe mai di dire che una musica d'autore fa cacare, anche perchè, anche se tu non senti, nei valzer straussiani ci sono delle raffinatezze di procedimenti armonici e una sapienza nella costruzione veramente notevoli.


senti, anche nell'heavy metal ci saranno delle rafinatezze che non colgo e a me frega una sega se la qualità di un gruppo heavy metal è ciò che di meglio (per alcuni) si possa apprzzare nella musica. Io non riesco ad ascoltarla perchè non mi suscita nessuna emozione, anzi non è vero perchè un'emozione me la crea e cioè mi crea proprio fastidio e quasi (perchè non mi creano fastidio ma sicuramente non mi emozionano per niente) lo stesso vale per i valzer e la musica in generale di strauss....che posso anche ascoltare ma non apprezzare...lo stso dicasi per un'interprete lirico. facciamo un esempio. Beverly Sills a fine carriera con quel "fastidioso" zanzario nella voce mi emopziona più di altre perfette esecutrici di alta qualità. la prima la ascolto e apprezzo con trtasporto, la seconda ascolto soltanto e magari apprezzo anche ma senza trasporto e quindi se devo scegliere scelgo la prima. E lo stesso valer per i valzer di strauss, se ho un'alternativa che può soddisfaare la mia "sensibilità". e parliamoci chiaro, anche un'esecuzione di non eccelsa qualità dell'ouverture del Guglielmo Tell di Rossini vale per me e per la mia sensibilità musicale da non musicista e da profano sordo tutta la musicas di Strauss...


----------



## Old dolcenera (11 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> senti, anche nell'heavy metal ci saranno delle rafinatezze che non colgo e a me frega una sega se la qualità di un gruppo heavy metal è ciò che di meglio (per alcuni) si possa apprzzare nella musica. Io non riesco ad ascoltarla perchè non mi suscita nessuna emozione, anzi non è vero perchè un'emozione me la crea e cioè mi crea proprio fastidio e quasi (perchè non mi creano fastidio ma sicuramente non mi emozionano per niente) *lo stesso vale per i valzer e la musica in generale di strauss....che posso anche ascoltare ma non apprezzare...*lo stso dicasi per un'interprete lirico. facciamo un esempio. Beverly Sills a fine carriera con quel "fastidioso" zanzario nella voce mi emopziona più di altre perfette esecutrici di alta qualità. la prima la ascolto e apprezzo con trtasporto, la seconda ascolto soltanto e magari apprezzo anche ma senza trasporto e quindi se devo scegliere scelgo la prima. E lo stesso valer per i valzer di strauss, se ho un'alternativa che può soddisfaare la mia "sensibilità". e parliamoci chiaro, anche un'esecuzione di non eccelsa qualità dell'ouverture del Guglielmo Tell di Rossini vale per me e per la mia sensibilità musicale da non musicista e da profano sordo tutta la musicas di Strauss...


Sarebbe meglio apprezzare ma non ascoltare. Io non ascolto certi autori perchè mi piacciono meno, ma so apprezzare le loro opere d'arte per il loro valore intrinseco, a prescindere dal mio piccolo gusto di piccola persona.


----------



## Old Aleluja (11 Gennaio 2009)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Sarebbe meglio apprezzare ma non ascoltare. Io non ascolto certi autori perchè mi piacciono meno, ma so apprezzare le loro opere d'arte per il loro valore intrinseco, a prescindere dal mio piccolo gusto di piccola persona.


sarebbe meglio per te vorrai dire. non sono un masochista e siccome Strauss o qualsiasi altro autore, di cui non mi frega una cippa per i motivi già esposti sopra, non dovrà mangiare o mantenere i suoi figli dovendo prescindere da quello che io e tutte le piccole persone con piccoli gusti ascoltiamo, credo che non se la prenderà a male e quindi continuerò ad ascoltare ciò che mi piace. Eseguito con scarsa od ottima qualità, da interpreti eccelsi e meno eccelsi...
A prescindere da chissà quale pulpito di competenti arrivi il consiglio di apprezzare, malcelato di supponenza e arroganza che tale presunta competenza gli sembra consenti...


----------



## Old dolcenera (12 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> sarebbe meglio per te vorrai dire. non sono un masochista e siccome Strauss o qualsiasi altro autore, di cui non mi frega una cippa per i motivi già esposti sopra, non dovrà mangiare o mantenere i suoi figli dovendo prescindere da quello che io e tutte le piccole persone con piccoli gusti ascoltiamo, credo che non se la prenderà a male e quindi continuerò ad ascoltare ciò che mi piace. Eseguito con scarsa od ottima qualità, da interpreti eccelsi e meno eccelsi...
> A prescindere da chissà quale pulpito di competenti arrivi il consiglio di apprezzare, malcelato di supponenza e arroganza che tale presunta competenza gli sembra consenti...


Calma calma. Te l'ho detto io stessa che non ascolto ciò che non mi piace. Questo non significa che mi permetta di dire, per esempio, che la Lulu di Berg, che è un'opera d'arte, mi fa cacare, per usare termini che TU usi con le opere d'arte di Strauss. Il TUO modo di esprimerti nei confronti dell'arte è svilente e arrogante e non posso passarci sopra, mi spiace. L'arte si può non capire, come io non capisco la Lulu di Berg, ma mai disprezzare.


----------



## Old dolcenera (12 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> quindi se a me fanno cacare i valzer di strauss, fossero anche eseguiti alla perfezione, con accorato trasporto e diretti più che magistralmente, dovrei cambiare gusti?
> non credo proprio....


Ti riporto la terminologia che hai usato, nel caso avessi la memoria corta.


----------



## Old Aleluja (12 Gennaio 2009)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Calma calma. Te l'ho detto io stessa che non ascolto ciò che non mi piace. Questo non significa che mi permetta di dire, per esempio, che la Lulu di Berg, che è un'opera d'arte, mi fa cacare, per usare termini che TU usi con le opere d'arte di Strauss. Il TUO modo di esprimerti nei confronti dell'arte è svilente e arrogante e non posso passarci sopra, mi spiace. L'arte si può non capire, come io non capisco la Lulu di Berg, ma mai disprezzare.


devi sapere una cosa di me...parlo come mangio quando i concetti sono terra terra e quindi ho scritto cacare per dire non mi piace...bene, la musica di Strauss non mi piace e non la ascolto. mi sembra un discorso di lana caprina e se ho offeso la tua sensibilità mi spiace...certo che dare a me della piccola persona con piccolo gusto lo trovo ben più penetrante la sensibilità di qualcuno, e in questo caso la mia....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Gennaio 2009)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Ti riporto la terminologia che hai usato, nel caso avessi la memoria corta.


A me piace molto questa

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=GRZtUv6f8Vc&feature=related


----------



## Old dolcenera (12 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> devi sapere una cosa di me...parlo come mangio quando i concetti sono terra terra e quindi ho scritto cacare per dire non mi piace...bene, la musica di Strauss non mi piace e non la ascolto. mi sembra un discorso di lana caprina e se ho offeso la tua sensibilità mi spiace...certo che dare a me della piccola persona con piccolo gusto lo trovo ben più penetrante la sensibilità di qualcuno, e in questo caso la mia....


vabbè che è tardi, ma guarda che mi sono data *io stessa* a me stessa della piccola persona, mica a te...


----------



## Old dolcenera (12 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me piace molto questa
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=GRZtUv6f8Vc&feature=related


qui si parla di musica classica, non di pop. sono categorie diverse.


----------



## Old Aleluja (12 Gennaio 2009)

dolcenera ha detto:


> vabbè che è tardi, ma guarda che mi sono data *io stessa* a me stessa della piccola persona, mica a te...


 Ah!


----------



## Old dolcenera (12 Gennaio 2009)

Ascolta questo valzer da Vienna. Buonanotte.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0sjS92tkNI&feature=PlayList&p=3449B66223A46CFD&playnext=1&index=10


----------



## Old Aleluja (12 Gennaio 2009)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Ascolta questo valzer da Vienna. Buonanotte.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0sjS92tkNI&feature=PlayList&p=3449B66223A46CFD&playnext=1&index=10


----------



## Mari' (12 Gennaio 2009)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Ascolta questo *valzer *da Vienna. Buonanotte.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0sjS92tkNI&feature=PlayList&p=3449B66223A46CFD&playnext=1&index=10



Bello, veramente bella esibizione  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Premetto che ho gusti differenti ... ma quando la musica  e' buona non c'e' frontiera o genere, e solo delizia!

Musica stupenda, mette voglia di ballare anche ad  un immobilizzato a letto con il gesso
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=y8YYyR11HZQ


scelta anche nel grande film di Kubrick  (furbacchione lui  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 mica fesso) 2001 odissea nello spazio
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=o8x8Y11qDns

 e poi con un Direttore come Daniel  Barenboim e' una godimento/spasso per lo spirito  ... Capodanno 2010 a Vienna sarebbe una buona idea, ti pare









  ?!
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=iFWBj979sU0&feature=related














​


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Gennaio 2009)

Non conosco nulla di musica classica ma mi sono sempre piaciute queste due musiche:

1) Quella della pubblicità della Vecchia Romagna.
2) Quella della sigla di Quark di Piero Angela.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=64KW04601ts&feature=related

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=TT_f-r3Qbb4&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (12 Gennaio 2009)

Un altro esempio della buona musica


Sempre quel mostro di bravura di Barenboim

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=E10K73GvCKU&feature=related

e l'altrettanto mostro di Keith Jarrett

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=jzqMJWlKMsY

E con questo buonanotte  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Mari' (12 Gennaio 2009)

*OPS*

Come ignorare questa magnifica esibizione di Barenboim

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=1kfibWlWeP4

Ciaociao!


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Gennaio 2009)

Buonanotte.


----------



## Old dolcenera (12 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bello, veramente bella esibizione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ciao carissima! Ho visto che mi hai evidenziato la scritta "valzer". Ti assicuro che secondo il dizionario italiano si scrive proprio così. 
Barenboim è semplicemente un genio, da pianista, da direttore, da organizzatore musicale. L'ho ascoltato poco tempo fa alla Scala, dirigeva la "Fantastica" di Berlioz, che meraviglia, che tecnica, che sapienza musicale... lo adoro!


----------



## Old Aleluja (12 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=f3SC6SBsT34


----------



## Old Aleluja (21 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=0IGW_oVVAMQ
questo lo apprezzo...c'è ESTRO..qui.....


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (22 Gennaio 2009)

*A me stesso*

che non ho saputo vedere in tempo i miei errori


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=MrAlyakjJVc


----------



## Old Aleluja (22 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> che non ho saputo vedere in tempo i miei errori
> 
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=MrAlyakjJVc


hai sposato la donna sbagliata?


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (22 Gennaio 2009)

*Ebbene*



Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> hai sposato la donna sbagliata?


No, amica.
Ho voluto vedere cose che non c'erano.
E non visto quelle che erano evidenti.
e sono confuso, confuso, confuso


----------



## Old Aleluja (22 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> No, amica.
> Ho voluto vedere cose che non c'erano.
> E non visto quelle che erano evidenti.
> e sono confuso, confuso, confuso


 amica è rivolto a me oppure parli di un'amica?


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> hai sposato la donna sbagliata?


Ale, ma tu sei italia uno?


----------



## Old Aleluja (22 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ale, ma tu sei italia uno?


certo!


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> certo!


 
l'ho capito solo ora...ma quanto sono torda?.


----------



## Old Aleluja (22 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'ho capito solo ora...ma quanto sono torda?.




















bonanotte!


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> bonanotte!


 
salutiiiii


----------



## Old Aleluja (22 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> salutiiiii


e baci?


----------



## Old reale (21 Giugno 2009)

vi lascio uno dei più bei brani per soprano di Giuseppe Verdi interpretato da una cantante favolosa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo2a7XL4obY


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Giugno 2009)

*reale*

Mamma mia...


ammutolita mi ha.


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Giugno 2009)

Anita, tiè 

	
	
		
		
	


	






ma come si fa a cantare cosi?


----------



## Old reale (21 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mamma mia...
> 
> 
> ammutolita mi ha.





Miciolidia ha detto:


> Anita, tiè
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e non è l'unica dei suoi tempi e anche dopo (poche ma ce n'erano) per la verità...oggi non saprei..
comunque si canta così con un gran studio e una grande fortuna...
toh, tecchitene n'altra...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbOM1WZv8gE

certo che verdi ci ha messo moltissimo del suo....


----------



## Bruja (23 Giugno 2009)

*reale*



reale ha detto:


> e non è l'unica dei suoi tempi e anche dopo (poche ma ce n'erano) per la verità...oggi non saprei..
> comunque si canta così con un gran studio e una grande fortuna...
> toh, tecchitene n'altra...
> 
> ...


Spiacente ma la Cerquetti é irraggiungibile ed il suo velluto inarrivabile... nei Vespri é unica anche nell'aria di entrata, copre il coro e l'orchestra senza "gridare"!!! 
Se la sua carriera fosse durata di più oggi parleremmo di lei come una pari alla Callas ed alla Tebaldi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (parlo di notorietà, il fenomeno Callas ha altre connotazioni assolute).
Bruja

p.s. Hai sentito il suo "Oh re dei cieli" dall'Agnese di Hohenstaufen di Spontini?


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Spiacente ma la Cerquetti é irraggiungibile ed il suo velluto inarrivabile... nei Vespri é unica anche nell'aria di entrata, copre il coro e l'orchestra senza "gridare"!!!
> Se la sua carriera fosse durata di più oggi parleremmo di lei come una pari alla Callas ed alla Tebaldi
> 
> 
> ...



non le conosco...ahimè..lo so...al melos ottocentesco non ho mai dedicato la passione che merita.

è sempre stato un mio limite.

con rossini quasi mi fermo.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2009)

Puccini a parte.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2009)

reale.....turna qui...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> reale.....turna qui...


----------



## Old Aleluja (19 Luglio 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0fVkdD7iXk
sono sordo io o questa ha una bella voce da lirico (quindi non leggero) squillante, bella potente e con una discreta (direi anzi molto buona) propensione al virtuosismo?
ammazza poi che f.iga! (e scusate il francesismo) 

	
	
		
		
	


	












(e mi ricorda pure un po' la caballè)


----------

